# 2022 Mathews rumors



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Na not really. I'm ready to see a different cam system that's for sure. The chill R is a great bow though. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

SixsixLuke said:


> Anybody out there want Mathews to bring back the monster lines in 2022? I can’t be the only one waitin on them to bring back the monsters!!!


My buddy is selling a new one he just got 
Monster safari he shot 30-50 times just not sure he can do the 87 lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frugalarcher (Jul 28, 2020)

I would really love to see mathews back in the speed game. Mathews bows have a really nice premium feel to them and they're quieter than other brands. I'm hoping for a 33 ata 6in brace 350+ ibo bow from them Basically if they made a speed bow version of the traverse. I've never owned a mathews but I've handled friends bows and I think they just feel like they're higher quality than other brands.


----------



## Willys50 (Sep 3, 2019)

new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


----------



## Prsguitars99x (Sep 29, 2021)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


And I heard they made a 90lbs draw feel like 40lbs, gonna be an insane year.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


Yeah thats definitely a rumor lol. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


More like a fantasy 😂


----------



## Wiscoboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Id like to see them go back to smooth and quiet. The speed thing has been done before. Make a 2022 bow similar to the switchback.


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

Wiscoboy said:


> Id like to see them go back to smooth and quiet. The speed thing has been done before. Make a 2022 bow similar to the switchback.


How much smoother you want? V3 is very smooth. no cam was smoother than the switch back. 

Some of us like speed


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

The v3 is not easy to pull back it feels heavier than others I thought it was the worst drawing bow for 2021


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks. I think the v3 at 75 lbs is smooth pleasant to draw and shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeTime (Dec 25, 2020)

I want a Mathews V4 34 ~340fps ibo


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

I love my V3 27 and it has a smooth draw cycle but it's quite a bit stiffer than some of the other bows on the market. The bowtech solution is so easy to draw it feels like a kids bow. It's pretty dang slow and quite a bit louder than the v3 so I'll stick with mathews. It's hard to have it all in one bow. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Jay sears said:


> I love my V3 27 and it has a smooth draw cycle but it's quite a bit stiffer than some of the other bows on the market. The bowtech solution is so easy to draw it feels like a kids bow. It's pretty dang slow and quite a bit louder than the v3 so I'll stick with mathews. It's hard to have it all in one bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I’ll agree with you there. I’ve always been a fan of the Mathews bows, but I feel like they have been very stiff since the switch weight mods. 

Still a great bow but a 65 pound bow feels like a 70+ to me. 

Just my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

zjung said:


> I’ll agree with you there. I’ve always been a fan of the Mathews bows, but I feel like they have been very stiff since the switch weight mods.
> 
> Still a great bow but a 65 pound bow feels like a 70+ to me.
> 
> ...


I agree, I can pull back 70 lbs on a pse and bowtech with no problem but it about kills me with mathews lol. I'm a big mathews fan so I'll probably never switch brands lol. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Imwalle (Oct 5, 2021)

Jay sears said:


> Na not really. I'm ready to see a different cam system that's for sure. The chill R is a great bow though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I’m looking to get my girlfriend a chill R so it’s great to hear that’s one that comes to mind.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I don’t know that I want the Monster line back, although I did really like my ChillR. 

Just give me a 33”-34” V-whatever, with a 6” brace height.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Aaron Imwalle said:


> I’m looking to get my girlfriend a chill R so it’s great to hear that’s one that comes to mind.


The chill sdx is another great bow, especially for a lady. I had one with 60 lb limbs and that sucker was bad. If you can find a sdx get that. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeTime (Dec 25, 2020)

who is ready for stacked limbs?









Archery Bow with Stacked Limbs Patent Application


U.S. Patent Application 20200232745 for Archery Bow with Stacked Limbs




uspto.report


----------



## TheMute417 (Nov 8, 2017)

RangeTime said:


> who is ready for stacked limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just, why? 
I'm not sure what that would do.


----------



## Arroyo (Mar 17, 2018)

I really don't care what bow they come back with, as long as they update the cam. It's well overdue.


----------



## Rob Red (Mar 9, 2019)

TheMute417 said:


> Just, why?
> I'm not sure what that would do.


It would make the cam travel more vertically rather than in an arc motion. Not sure why/if that’s an advantage


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I heard that it was going to be a 360+ ibo 33" ATA with 6 inch brace height


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

A new cam system would be nice. Loved my VXR's but did not care for he V3, as for people talking about them being smooth, I do not see them as smooth at all compared to Bowtech, Elite, PSE or the new Hoyt's. To me they pull hard and have a pretty harsh rollover esp, for a 340's IBO.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

RangeTime said:


> who is ready for stacked limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of patents out there they have applied for and most granted

Stacked limbs 

Stabilizing grip

Hybrid carbon/aluminum riser (long overdue)

I’ve bought every Mathews flagship on release day for the last 6 years

I love my RX5 currently 
At 82lbs it draws smoother than my last couple Mathews at 75

Let’s see a carbon bow finally Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

Interesting.
I was hoping for the old mr6 cams on a riser like the xpedition x 30.
I don't know why xpedition won't offer the x30 with the xs cams


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

V3 33 6.5brace height 340+.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


I think you forgot a 0 or a 1


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I’m not the least bit concerned about their 2022 bows. The 70,80 and heavier draw and 300 FPS plus arrows are not of interest to me. 
I really like my Atlas. Last winter, I shot several bows at a pro shop, including the V3. For me, the Atlas was by far the smoothest and easiest to draw. When test shooting the Atlas, I thought I was pulling under 60 pounds. The dealer said it was 65. I asked him to scale it, it was 65.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mathews bows are anything but smooth or easy to draw.
They also may have overdone it with limb flex and lightening the bow given limb breakage issues being seen.

They need longer ATA (33" ideal IMO - updated Traverse replacement)
They need smoother and most importantly easier draw cycle
Their grips suck other than off riser with sideplates
They could really use a new cam system but don't expect we'll see that based on supposed leaked photos - but it's way overdue
They need proper quality of camo finish (need to do colorfusion). Only Mathews and Hoyt have the ego to say screw you to customers on a decent camo finish
They need to maintain reasonable bow weight without sacrificing strength, durability or function
They need to maintain speed they are getting - nothing wrong in that dept.

It's a long list and unfortunately I don't expect them to meet the requirements, or even a majority of them. If they do I'm sure I'll buy but my VXR was kept for a year but never saw the woods and the V3 was not even close to getting me to open my wallet for a minor tweak of the VXR. Worst part about both is the draw cycle frankly but they really need to address the list above.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

Wiscoboy said:


> Id like to see them go back to smooth and quiet. The speed thing has been done before. Make a 2022 bow similar to the switchback.


A V3 can prolly shoot as fast as a 70# switchback with the V3 being set at 50-55#s and probably would be smoother 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

RangeTime said:


> who is ready for stacked limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s better than a bow that weighs over 4#s and has 2 limbs?Duh a bow with 4 limbs that weighs 5.5#s of course


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

They need to change the grip once and for all. When your own sponsored staff sell an aftermarket grip because it sucks so bad... you need a new freak'n grip.

They also need to rethink their long riser with a short ATA approach to the bow. They haven't sold that idea well enough to justify not having a better string angle in a normal, non-target, bow model.

Will they do any of these things... nope.


----------



## Highlander2021 (Aug 22, 2021)

One more item for Predator’s list is they need to maintain a reasonable price.


----------



## cjhd00 (Sep 25, 2010)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> What’s better than a bow that weighs over 4#s and has 2 limbs?Duh a bow with 4 limbs that weighs 5.5#s of course


About every bow uses 4 limbs currently they are called split limbs.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Highlander2021 said:


> One more item for Predator’s list is they need to maintain a reasonable price.


😂😂 Now that’s funny


----------



## Huuman (Jul 10, 2020)

Bring back a solo cam. Is it possible to do a solo-cam with SW tech? I tried the V3 at the shop, it feel softer then my Creed with same poundage but not as smooth.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

cjhd00 said:


> About every bow uses 4 limbs currently they are called split limbs.


People still refer to it as the top limb an bottom limb you obviously know what I mean


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

frugalarcher said:


> I would really love to see mathews back in the speed game. Mathews bows have a really nice premium feel to them and they're quieter than other brands. I'm hoping for a 33 ata 6in brace 350+ ibo bow from them Basically if they made a speed bow version of the traverse. I've never owned a mathews but I've handled friends bows and I think they just feel like they're higher quality than other brands.


Thats because they feel like a 2×4 with a brick for a foundation!!! Lol😆


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

RangeTime said:


> who is ready for stacked limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RJH1 said:


> I heard that it was going to be a 360+ ibo 33" ATA with 6 inch brace height


Ibos are overrated. Hardly any bows meet ibo these days. probably be 360 advertised and shoot 335 with a 350 grain arrow🤪🧐


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Carbon riser, 34-35" ATA, bare carbon grip obviously, shaped like ultraview grip preferrably. Allow 1" adjustment range without buying new modules, get rid of hump and dump draw cycle. Then I'll consider it.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Stacked limbs ?! Omg will I need 2 bow presses then ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm probably the only one but I would appreciate something as forgiving as the no-cam but with a tad more speed.


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> People still refer to it as the top limb an bottom limb you obviously know what I mean


some people say irregardless and acrosst...we know what they mean, but its still wrong


----------



## Jsroberts1173 (Oct 10, 2019)

Still trying to wrap my head around the whole stacked limb idea…


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

Torque_tune said:


> some people say irregardless and acrosst...we know what they mean, but its still wrong


Yea sure thing


----------



## RangeTime (Dec 25, 2020)

Jsroberts1173 said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around the whole stacked limb idea…


backup set of limbs for when this happens:








V3 limb explode


On an elk hunt with some friends right now and buddy drew back this morning and heard a LOUD crack and snap. Let his bow down and wouldn’t draw back again. Bottom limb has peeled in two and can is bent and ruined. Looks like the riser is twisted as well. Any ideas




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

frugalarcher said:


> I would really love to see mathews back in the speed game. Mathews bows have a really nice premium feel to them and they're quieter than other brands. I'm hoping for a 33 ata 6in brace 350+ ibo bow from them Basically if they made a speed bow version of the traverse. I've never owned a mathews but I've handled friends bows and I think they just feel like they're higher quality than other brands.


Pretty much what most mathews guys seem to want... a new Traverse, hopefully SW cams because CC2 mods are impossible to find in 75% let off.


----------



## LostnWoods1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stacked Limbs??? Well there is ur speed for the speed freaks! Also I bet this would not be a smooth drawing bow either.


----------



## Jsroberts1173 (Oct 10, 2019)

RangeTime said:


> backup set of limbs for when this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there done that, not impressed. Mathews definitely needs to figure out their limb situation.


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

limb situation lol.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I cant see any benefit to having stacked limbs? A bow is still energy in energy out. 70 lbs of draw would still be 70 lbs of draw weather it's 1 set of limbs or 2. Seems lit would just be more to cause tuning issues, more weight, and more parts = more noise.


----------



## Dylanwalker308 (Jan 25, 2021)

zjung said:


> I’ll agree with you there. I’ve always been a fan of the Mathews bows, but I feel like they have been very stiff since the switch weight mods.
> 
> Still a great bow but a 65 pound bow feels like a 70+ to me.
> 
> ...


I second that, I shot the Elite Enkore at a pro shop and was able to easily pull 74 pounds and then I tried the V3 set at 70 and didn't even get it back the first time I had to let it down and regroup to try again. But that is just me I know a lot of people that love the draw cycle on it.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Jsroberts1173 said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around the whole stacked limb idea…


I’m envisioning a leaf spring of an old car or truck. Perhaps stair stepped with Thicker toward the riser and thinner toward the cam end. Or maybe the other way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Danilo13 said:


> Pretty much what most mathews guys seem to want... a new Traverse, hopefully SW cams because CC2 mods are impossible to find in 75% let off.


I have a pare.. #60 29 draw, want to buy? They are in Europe though......


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Stacked limbs… just because you file a patent doesn’t mean you produce it. It’s all about cornering a market in case it pans out so someone else can’t do it. See it all the time, and I’ve filed patents and the whole thing is a racket.

I highly doubt they will release any such thing, and certainly not for 2022. It will be a 3rd gen VXR called whatever …. V4 if they are unoriginal


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

On a side note, traverse and v3 draw cycles seem absolutely identical to me. SW has taken some flak but don't feel any difference... Typical mathews, stiff, stiff, stiff, minimal valley and firm back wall. #70 already takes some pulling, need to have some hear in chest to pull 75 or more....


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I heard they was going to ship on time guess that was a rumor too


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

Buttonfly said:


> I have a pare.. #60 29 draw, want to buy? They are in Europe though......


CC2 mods don't change the weight.


----------



## SixsixLuke (Nov 1, 2020)

BigZsquatchin said:


> My buddy is selling a new one he just got
> Monster safari he shot 30-50 times just not sure he can do the 87 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d like to have a safari for my own every time I go to buy it I just can’t bring myself to spend that much money for a bare bow champagne taste with a beer wallet lol


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

SixsixLuke said:


> I’d like to have a safari for my own every time I go to buy it I just can’t bring myself to spend that much money for a bare bow champagne taste with a beer wallet lol


Hahahah I get ya on that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

i heard they are coming out with a new bow called the VAG 32.75. Its designed by Matt himself to fit the typical "mathews shooter". 

----The cable rod goes up instead of down
----Its dead in the hand
----Only works for the first 3 months of purchase
----New 14" cams.
----They replaced the AVS system with DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) just in case the big one happens in the woods.
----The quiver also has a cam, thats supposed to bring balance, the jedi balance not regular balance.
----The camo is a new pattern called "lost again". 
---- it comes with LifeAlert by Stan Potts technology.
----Weighs about 20 pounds on top, 3 pounds on the bottom. 
----26" draw length ONLY
----98 Percent letoff. 
----Last but not least, it has MJ tech. Which alerts you that Law enforcement are on to you. Automatically deletes your illegal porn and releases a chemical on the limb that when licked will kill you so the cops never catch you.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

and Mathews could market nearly everything you mentioned and sell them by the truck loads............sad but true.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll say it again, Please lose the switchweight technology for 2022!!!!!
That draw cycle...................................UGH!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I'll say it again, Please lose the switchweight technology for 2022!!!!!
> That draw cycle...................................UGH!


Agree completely- Switchweight cams just don’t hang with the competition on draw cycle and the benefits are overrated.


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I’d love to see them release something that convinces me to switch from my traverse. That bow kills, would love to see someone make something even better. I’ve yet to be swayed by any bows made since the traverse.

D


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Highlander2021 said:


> One more item for Predator’s list is they need to maintain a reasonable price.


Their hunting line is literally right with the other mainstream bow brands with price…. And depending on where you buy, below msrp


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Vabowhunt33 said:


> I heard they was going to ship on time guess that was a rumor too


Ha. They did better than most this year. I know of someone still waiting on a Hoyt that was ordered when they were released.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

I think 22 might be a down year for a lot of companies—mostly due to supply chain shortages.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Buttonfly said:


> On a side note, traverse and v3 draw cycles seem absolutely identical to me. SW has taken some flak but don't feel any difference... Typical mathews, stiff, stiff, stiff, minimal valley and firm back wall. #70 already takes some pulling, need to have some hear in chest to pull 75 or more....


No way, v3 is stacked throughout the whole cycle.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Daave said:


> i heard they are coming out with a new bow called the VAG 32.75. Its designed by Matt himself to fit the typical "mathews shooter".
> 
> ----The cable rod goes up instead of down
> ----Its dead in the hand
> ...


Get a life, and I am not a fanboy.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Danilo13 said:


> CC2 mods don't change the weight.


Yes, that's right. My bad..


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Predator said:


> Agree completely- Switchweight cams just don’t hang with the competition on draw cycle and the benefits are overrated.


Also agree. IMO...the year of the Traverse was the last good year for Mathews hunting bows.


----------



## Shortdog (Sep 30, 2009)

Daave said:


> i heard they are coming out with a new bow called the VAG 32.75. Its designed by Matt himself to fit the typical "mathews shooter".
> 
> ----The cable rod goes up instead of down
> ----Its dead in the hand
> ...


I’m sorry……but that’s hilarious!!! And I shoot a TRX 34!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

frugalarcher said:


> I would really love to see mathews back in the speed game. Mathews bows have a really nice premium feel to them and they're quieter than other brands. I'm hoping for a 33 ata 6in brace 350+ ibo bow from them Basically if they made a speed bow version of the traverse. I've never owned a mathews but I've handled friends bows and I think they just feel like they're higher quality than other brands.


I’m failing to see how they aren’t in the Speed game already, they are right in there with the other manufacture’s IBO speeds. Actually the V3 is faster than Hoyt and blowtechs newest models.


----------



## BearBomp (Oct 5, 2018)

Lipka101 said:


> I’m failing to see how they aren’t in the Speed game already, they are right in there with the other manufacture’s IBO speeds. Actually the V3 is faster than Hoyt and blowtechs newest models.


Agreed


----------



## frugalarcher (Jul 28, 2020)

Lipka101 said:


> I’m failing to see how they aren’t in the Speed game already, they are right in there with the other manufacture’s IBO speeds. Actually the V3 is faster than Hoyt and blowtechs newest models.


The past couple of years bows have been getting slower. Its not that mathews is slower than the other companies but I'd like to see something more like their old monsters.


----------



## scottnhogan (Feb 12, 2020)

Matthews needs to make a carbon bow, period !!!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

scottnhogan said:


> Matthews needs to make a carbon bow, period !!!


SBC. Switch back carbon. Same measurements as the switchback with skinny single limbs, solo cam and budget price like the bt budget carbon bow. 

I'd buy that


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Lipka101 said:


> I’m failing to see how they aren’t in the Speed game already, they are right in there with the other manufacture’s IBO speeds. Actually the V3 is faster than Hoyt and blowtechs newest models.


Actually if you look at several sources, including the AT hunting bow shoot out. The V3 is exactly as fast as Hoyts slowest rated bow. Just saying


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

A mathews carbon would cost 3995$


----------



## BearBomp (Oct 5, 2018)

I can’t wait to see


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

3barewitness said:


> A mathews carbon would cost 3995$


You're probably not far off.............


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Well, judging by hoyt, would you rather have Chinese carbon or us made aluminium riser? V3 and rx3 have very little weight difference. To me carbon can't offer any significant benefit, so what is the point.. aluminium is more reliable, does not flex and most of all shoots great. Mathews could make a speed bow, 32-34 ata, 5,5 brace. 70-80 let off. Every trick to get speed. Some would like 😊. Maybe continue with v3, I like it. It has pretty much all the right measurements..


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Make me a single cam Traverse. I would be a happy guy. 320fps or better, and it would be good enough for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Jay sears said:


> I love my V3 27 and it has a smooth draw cycle but it's quite a bit stiffer than some of the other bows on the market. The bowtech solution is so easy to draw it feels like a kids bow. It's pretty dang slow and quite a bit louder than the v3 so I'll stick with mathews. It's hard to have it all in one bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I found quietness to be the exact opposite. The Solution was quieter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

mnarcheri said:


> I found quietness to be the exact opposite. The Solution was quieter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the one I shot. It was quite a bit louder than any mathews I've owned but it was pretty dead in the hand and was super smooth to draw, almost felt like a kids bow it was so easy and it was pretty dang slow. Just my experience. I'm not bashing any other brand because I want to like and own other brands but I haven't found anything that I like better than mathews. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobJackson17 (May 11, 2020)

SixsixLuke said:


> Anybody out there want Mathews to bring back the monster lines in 2022? I can’t be the only one waitin on them to bring back the monsters!!!


I want them to change the cam system since it’s been the same for so many years . Also they should make a carbon


----------



## greathunter87 (Feb 10, 2021)

RangeTime said:


> who is ready for stacked limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what V3 is stacked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

greathunter87 said:


> That’s what V3 is stacked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s weird af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

frugalarcher said:


> I would really love to see mathews back in the speed game. Mathews bows have a really nice premium feel to them and they're quieter than other brands. I'm hoping for a 33 ata 6in brace 350+ ibo bow from them Basically if they made a speed bow version of the traverse. I've never owned a mathews but I've handled friends bows and I think they just feel like they're higher quality than other brands.


You have never owned a Mathews, but you say they are quieter than other brands? How many other brands have you shot? Because I have 3 different brands, one being a Triax (Mathews) and it’s no quieter than my Elite Ritual35 or 33, or my fiancé’s PSE. They are very good bows yes, but there’s also a lot of false hype when it comes to bows in general. A person can like a particular brand, and it all of a sudden, becomes” best”. But you gotta believe in what you shoot tho right. But don’t short side yourself. Shoot some of these other brands . Which as heavy as Mathews are, they should be pin drop quite.


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dylanwalker308 said:


> I second that, I shot the Elite Enkore at a pro shop and was able to easily pull 74 pounds and then I tried the V3 set at 70 and didn't even get it back the first time I had to let it down and regroup to try again. But that is just me I know a lot of people that love the draw cycle on it.


I have a Triax (60#), but my Ritual35 with (65# limbs) , drawing 67.5# is easier, and at only 7 FPS in the ibo’s , can’t justify the aggressive draw of the Triax. And yes , the Ritual35 is a couple fps faster than it’s ibo. All in all, the Ritual35 and 33 are hard to beat as an all around bow.


----------



## Tsp96 (Jan 8, 2019)

bowitup30 said:


> You have never owned a Mathews, but you say they are quieter than other brands? How many other brands have you shot? Because I have 3 different brands, one being a Triax (Mathews) and it’s no quieter than my Elite Ritual35 or 33, or my fiancé’s PSE. They are very good bows yes, but there’s also a lot of false hype when it comes to bows in general. A person can like a particular brand, and it all of a sudden, becomes” best”. But you gotta believe in what you shoot tho right. But don’t short side yourself. Shoot some of these other brands . Which as heavy as Mathews are, they should be pin drop quite.


Can we be done with all the people complaining about the weight of mathews bows yet? All of the flagship bows from the main manufactures range from 4.3 lbs to 4.7 lbs...Call me crazy but Im pretty sure the 4.5 lbs that the v3 31 weighs is right in the middle of that. There needs to be something new for people to complain about the weight complaint is getting old


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Tsp96 said:


> Can we be done with all the people complaining about the weight of mathews bows yet? All of the flagship bows from the main manufactures range from 4.3 lbs to 4.7 lbs...Call me crazy but Im pretty sure the 4.5 lbs that the v3 31 weighs is right in the middle of that. There needs to be something new for people to complain about the weight complaint is getting old


No we can’t be done. People like different things. Just because you don’t care if a bow is heavy doesn’t mean everyone has to have your opinion. I want a trx 34 with a hunting cam. Someone else wants a 24” bow. If Mathews doesn’t make the bow I want I will buy a different brand.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

PSE stealth air mach 1 weighs 3.5#!
All carbon bow and not Chinese made.
Does what a carbon bow should do.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it is pretty obvious that nobody in here really knows what mathews is coming out with in 2022... But it sure is funny reading through all these comments! 🤣


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

zekezoe said:


> No we can’t be done. People like different things. Just because you don’t care if a bow is heavy doesn’t mean everyone has to have your opinion. I want a trx 34 with a hunting cam. Someone else wants a 24” bow. If Mathews doesn’t make the bow I want I will buy a different brand.


What he's saying is the Mathews bows are actually no heavier than most of the other aluminum bows. Actually just did a bare bow weight comparison last week at the shop. Mathews V3 31 was 4.6 lbs. Bowtech Solution was 4.3 lbs. Prime Nexus 2 and Elite Enkore were 4.8 lbs. Darton Spectre E was 5.0 lbs.


----------



## 89_stang (Jul 31, 2015)

Sounds like to me Mathew’s is at least honest with the weight of their bows unlike some other big name manufacturers


----------



## Mrouss22 (Oct 12, 2021)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


that would be sweet, doubtful though


----------



## Tsp96 (Jan 8, 2019)

zekezoe said:


> No we can’t be done. People like different things. Just because you don’t care if a bow is heavy doesn’t mean everyone has to have your opinion. I want a trx 34 with a hunting cam. Someone else wants a 24” bow. If Mathews doesn’t make the bow I want I will buy a different brand.


This wasn’t an opinion. It was honest facts based off the manufacture weight specs. Mathews list their bow at 4.5 lbs. I believe the bowtech solution is 4.3 and the Hoyt’s are actually the heaviest at 4.6 and 4.7 depending on what model you get and all the other big manufacturers fall right in there for the most part also for aluminum bows. I never once said that I like or dislike the weight. Just pointing out facts that Mathews is right in the middle of the crowd for their weight. Making the Mathews are heavy argument irrelevant when they are right in the middle of the group.


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

Well just wild speculation here but I’m thinking some weight savings thru engineering: 
Possibly 

carbon cam
carbon limb pockets
thinner / cut out riser

also maybe a dual cam like prime with tuning capabilities moving string between the cams some how. All just spitballing in good fun….


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lot of talk about longer ata and whatnot. What we'll probably get will be 30" bow with 40" riser and mumbles about being deader in hand than deer shot with 40% FOC arrow.


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

smau990 said:


> Lot of talk about longer ata and whatnot. What we'll probably get will be 30" bow with 40" riser and mumbles about being deader in hand than deer shot with 40% FOC arrow.


5 years later hoyt will market that same thing as new technology. little doodad on the bottom , dinner plate cams and they already beat out Mathews...in weight.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

ProXXX said:


> PSE stealth air mach 1 weighs 3.5#!
> All carbon bow and not Chinese made.
> Does what a carbon bow should do.


Yeah except the part where all the screws needs blue loctite cuz it’s soooo light it doesn’t have any vibration dampening

I bought 2 trying to give it a second chance and have pics to prove it
Pse= pull shoot explode/parts scattered everywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

wolfseason said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I think the v3 at 75 lbs is smooth pleasant to draw and shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a Mathews fan thru and thru 
But the Rx5 at 80lbs feels like a dream compared to my V3 at 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Swpamuskyhunter said:


> Well just wild speculation here but I’m thinking some weight savings thru engineering:
> Possibly
> 
> carbon cam
> ...


Im with you on the thinner/cut out riser. I look at my Traverse and wonder why they didn’t thin certain parts of the riser down to cut some weight. Seems like they are a bit over-built on the riser.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys looking for a Traverse replacement will be happy. Unless you don't like the SW cams of course.

I'm pretty confident we'll see something between the V3 27 and the V3 31. The other bow will be around 33" ATA. 

I also heard a rumor that Mathews will be introducing a new 5 pin fixed sight that will retail around $350. 

This is all just speculation of course😉


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

dnv23 said:


> You guys looking for a Traverse replacement will be happy. Unless you don't like the SW cams of course.
> 
> I'm pretty confident we'll see something between the V3 27 and the V3 31. The other bow will be around 33" ATA.
> 
> ...


I hope this is "informed speculation" and turns out to be true


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Tsp96 said:


> This wasn’t an opinion. It was honest facts based off the manufacture weight specs. Mathews list their bow at 4.5 lbs. I believe the bowtech solution is 4.3 and the Hoyt’s are actually the heaviest at 4.6 and 4.7 depending on what model you get and all the other big manufacturers fall right in there for the most part also for aluminum bows. I never once said that I like or dislike the weight. Just pointing out facts that Mathews is right in the middle of the crowd for their weight. Making the Mathews are heavy argument irrelevant when they are right in the middle of the group.


The weight of the newer Mathews is definitely not “out of hand” as some make it seem. That being said, I think they’re weight can be distributed throughout the bow better. I have two bows that are heavier than my Mathews, but my Mathews still feels heavier due to where the weight’s at in the bow. My Ventum 33 is heavier than my V3 31, but feels a lot better due to the balance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah except the part where all the screws needs blue loctite cuz it’s soooo light it doesn’t have any vibration dampening
> 
> I bought 2 trying to give it a second chance and have pics to prove it
> Pse= pull shoot explode/parts scattered everywhere
> ...


I've been shooting mine since maybe April, can't remember exactly when I bought it but not one loose screw, nothing has blown up? It's nice to be able to add weight where I want to if I want to.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

ProXXX said:


> I've been shooting mine since maybe April, can't remember exactly when I bought it but not one loose screw, nothing has blown up? It's nice to be able to add weight where I want to if I want to.


Maybe you got one of the better built ones
There’s forums on here regarding this issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

I must be the lucky one, but love the bow, best I've ever had.


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

I’d give Mathews another shot if they were a little easier on my shoulder. My Mathews wishlist would be a 33” bow with a nice easy draw and a 335-340 ibo. I have a ventum 33 and I love it, but every time I shoot next to a Mathews bow, I’m just floored at how quiet they are. Folks can say that their brand is as quiet or as dead in the hand and it’s just not true. Mathews has that figured out. Hell give me a 33” bow with cams off the Htr and I’ll order one without shooting it.


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Dryfirecharlie said:


> I’d give Mathews another shot if they were a little easier on my shoulder. My Mathews wishlist would be a 33” bow with a nice easy draw and a 335-340 ibo. I have a ventum 33 and I love it, but every time I shoot next to a Mathews bow, I’m just floored at how quiet they are. Folks can say that their brand is as quiet or as dead in the hand and it’s just not true. Mathews has that figured out. Hell give me a 33” bow with cams off the Htr and I’ll order one without shooting it.


You and I are on the same plane here. I always liked Mathews but have a bum elbow due to many years of baseball. I switched to a Hoyt Ventum 33. But I still shoot mine side by side with my V3 and my Ventum is right there with it, if not quieter. One thing with the Ventum I’ve noticed is they can be inconsistent. We tuned my buddies and he is shooting billet holes but his is a a decent amount louder than mine. Mine is right there with my V3 on noise level


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

zjung said:


> You and I are on the same plane here. I always liked Mathews but have a bum elbow due to many years of baseball. I switched to a Hoyt Ventum 33. But I still shoot mine side by side with my V3 and my Ventum is right there with it, if not quieter. One thing with the Ventum I’ve noticed is they can be inconsistent. We tuned my buddies and he is shooting billet holes but his is a a decent amount louder than mine. Mine is right there with my V3 on noise level
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 60# shooting 480 grain arrow, it’s very quiet, but for some reason it’s nowhere near as quiet as my buddies v3 shooting my arrows at 70lbs. I mean his bow is whisper quiet.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah except the part where all the screws needs blue loctite cuz it’s soooo light it doesn’t have any vibration dampening


Putting Loctite on screws is a standard safety practice - all screws have the potential to come loose - I found this especially true on my Bowtech. This is NOT a flaw in the manner you maintain.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’m a Mathews fan thru and thru
> But the Rx5 at 80lbs feels like a dream compared to my V3 at 75
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could have found one to shoot. Dealers don’t really stock 80 lbers and ordering one didn’t seem feasible this last year. I’m the furthest away from being a Matthews guy per say. I just fell in love with the look, feel and performance of the v3 31. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Well, soon we will know.. what was the exact date? If they only come out with 30" and/or shorter, would everyone please contact mathews and tell them to shove it...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Buttonfly said:


> Well, soon we will know.. what was the exact date? If they only come out with 30" and/or shorter, would everyone please contact mathews and tell them to shove it...


LOL!👍


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I would like a bow with a 7.5-8 inch brace with a 30- 32? Brace for under $700
dollars


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

redman said:


> I would like a bow with a 7.5-8 inch brace with a 30- 32? Brace for under $700
> dollars


Which brings up interesting question.. how much speed do you lose with every inch of extra brace?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> You guys looking for a Traverse replacement will be happy. Unless you don't like the SW cams of course.
> 
> I'm pretty confident we'll see something between the V3 27 and the V3 31. The other bow will be around 33" ATA.
> 
> ...


Makes sense they would have a V3 in 27, 29, 31, 33 in ata. That would literally be something to suit just about everyone's preference. I'd also be willing to bet the 27&29 and 31&33 could share the same riser and just have slightly different angle on the limb pockets to gain the extra ATA. This would keep manufacturing costs low on the new models.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

Buttonfly said:


> Which brings up interesting question.. how much speed do you lose with every inch of extra brace?


about the same as you gain with every extra inch of draw length...

sorry, couldnt help myself. being a 30.5-31" draw, i do prefer a bigger brace. i actually set up an atlas a couple days ago and saw better speeds out of it than i thought i would. if that bow was in the 6.5-7" brace height range, i would buy one. i keep looking at the TRX 34 wondering if i can make that that work at 30".


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

rober2wt said:


> about the same as you gain with every extra inch of draw length...
> 
> sorry, couldnt help myself. being a 30.5-31" draw, i do prefer a bigger brace. i actually set up an atlas a couple days ago and saw better speeds out of it than i thought i would. if that bow was in the 6.5-7" brace height range, i would buy one. i keep looking at the TRX 34 wondering if i can make that that work at 30".


rx5 Ultra 30/70# 510 grain arrow at 280fps. 7 inch brace, My vxr at 76# shot a 525 at 286 through the same chrono with a 30" mod.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

vmals said:


> rx5 Ultra 30/70# 510 grain arrow at 280fps. 7 inch brace, My vxr at 76# shot a 525 at 286 through the same chrono with a 30" mod.


Currently shooting a 37” ATA elite victory 37/ritual frankenbow. Getting 260fps out of a 505 grain arrow at 69lbs, 30.5” draw, 7” brace. 

The rx5 ultra definitely has good specs, probably the smallest ATA I would want. But not sure 20fps is justified at $1800. I was surprised to see them go to a binary cam. I haven’t been in the market until recently, but will keep it in mind as they new bows come out.

I do like the SW cam Mathews is using. Even at 34” ATA the atlas measured very similar to what my frankenbow does outside the cams, giving me a similar string angle. Will be keeping an eye on their supposed 33” bow.

still need to shoot PSE’s EVL 34, I do like the evolve cam as well.



Just waiting on new bows honestly before scratching the new bow itch.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm going out on a limb here.... V4?


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

jo3st3 said:


> I'm going out on a limb here.... V4?


I'm gonna say v3x

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Tsp96 said:


> Can we be done with all the people complaining about the weight of mathews bows yet? All of the flagship bows from the main manufactures range from 4.3 lbs to 4.7 lbs...Call me crazy but Im pretty sure the 4.5 lbs that the v3 31 weighs is right in the middle of that. There needs to be something new for people to complain about the weight complaint is getting old


And also be done with everyone complaining about the price. Their hunting line is the same price as most other big manufacturers. And actually, the prime nexus at my shop is $50 more than the v3


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

rober2wt said:


> Currently shooting a 37” ATA elite victory 37/ritual frankenbow. Getting 260fps out of a 505 grain arrow at 69lbs, 30.5” draw, 7” brace.
> 
> The rx5 ultra definitely has good specs, probably the smallest ATA I would want. But not sure 20fps is justified at $1800. I was surprised to see them go to a binary cam. I haven’t been in the market until recently, but will keep it in mind as they new bows come out.
> 
> ...


I had an evl 34 for about a week and wasn’t blow away. Sure it was good bow but nothing stood out over the ultra and it was louder. The ultra is very quiet. Would say is very slightly louder than my traverse and vxr. 

If Mathews comes out with a 33” inch hunting bow I will be all over that. 

Your right It’s probably best to wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack kallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

SixsixLuke said:


> Anybody out there want Mathews to bring back the monster lines in 2022? I can’t be the only one waitin on them to bring back the monsters!!!


I hope they bring the monsters back


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Buttonfly said:


> Well, judging by hoyt, would you rather have Chinese carbon or us made aluminium riser? V3 and rx3 have very little weight difference. To me carbon can't offer any significant benefit, so what is the point.. aluminium is more reliable, does not flex and most of all shoots great. Mathews could make a speed bow, 32-34 ata, 5,5 brace. 70-80 let off. Every trick to get speed. Some would like 😊. Maybe continue with v3, I like it. It has pretty much all the right measurements..


Aluminum does flex...watch a monster riser in the press...


----------



## mritter465 (Jan 10, 2015)

VXR to V3 wasn't much of a jump. Will be interesting to see what's next.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah except the part where all the screws needs blue loctite cuz it’s soooo light it doesn’t have any vibration dampening
> 
> I bought 2 trying to give it a second chance and have pics to prove it
> Pse= pull shoot explode/parts scattered everywhere
> ...


Uhhh... carbon does dampen vibration all by itself


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

V33... simple...33 ATA


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

stick monkey said:


> Uhhh... carbon does dampen vibration all by itself


It has no mass to it. The weight absorbs quite a bit of the vibration.I personally did not buy the mach1 because every time I shot it alongside the halon bow I have I didn’t like what I felt. And before anyone says that it probably wasn’t tuned because their bow bla bla bla, I shot 2 different ones at the bow shop and a friend’s who is obsessive about his tune and had the same result. For some it works and they like it but for me it was a no go. I would like to see a hybrid bow with a partial aluminum-carbon riser. Not sure if it is even possible but it would be the best of both worlds. I can dream can’t I?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Expedition makes something like that


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Hoyt carbon bows are a mix carbon/aluminium. And loud. Hollow tubes probably amblify sound... No thanks for me. If bow weights around 4,5lb that's fine for me. some like light and some want it for cool factor. I like efficiency.


----------



## greywiz (Oct 10, 2021)

I really don't care what bow they come back with, as long as they update the cam. It's well overdue.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

The cam would be the last thing I'd change.


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Buttonfly said:


> Which brings up interesting question.. how much speed do you lose with every inch of extra brace?


usually about 10fps.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

So Mathews is releasing 2 flagships bows. I can only hope its a 33 and 34.5, That would round out the lineup nicely. I heard rumors of B3 building the Mathews hunting sight?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m hoping for a *switchback to* a nicer draw cycle…


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BTtuner said:


> So Mathews is releasing 2 flagships bows. I can only hope its a 33 and 34.5, That would round out the lineup nicely. I heard rumors of B3 building the Mathews hunting sight?


I would say there is zero chance that the king of “mini” bows is going to release two flagships that are 33 and 34.5” ATA. The best hope is that one is at 33 (or in the range suggested although I think Mathews has a philosophy that anything over 33” is not a “hunting” bow).


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

Predator said:


> I would say there is zero chance that the king of “mini” bows is going to release two flagships that are 33 and 34.5” ATA. The best hope is that one is at 33 (or in the range suggested although I think Mathews has a philosophy that anything over 33” is not a “hunting” bow).


I mean the Chill X Pro, Halon x, Traverse, come to mind. I think its time for a new taller ATA.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BTtuner said:


> I mean the Chill X Pro, Halon x, Traverse, come to mind. I think its time for a new taller ATA.


The Traverse they treated as a “hunting” bow and it was 33”. The others they treated as “crossovers” and priced as target bows. Sold as target bows but told folks (especially with longer DL) that they could be used for hunting.

Supports my point and why there is no chance their two pure “hunting” bow releases (priced as hunting bows) will be 33 and 34.5”.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Predator said:


> The Traverse they treated as a “hunting” bow and it was 33”. The others they treated as “crossovers” and priced as target bows. Sold as target bows but told folks (especially with longer DL) that they could be used for hunting.
> 
> Supports my point and why there is no chance their two pure “hunting” bow releases (priced as hunting bows) will be 33 and 34.5”.


Exactly that’s why I haven’t even considered a Mathews for years. The Traverse did catch my eye a bit though. But year after year the make 28 and 30 inch bows as their flagships. Mathews guys will say buy a TRX34. I’m not interested in trying a TRX34 as a hunting bow it’s a 1800 dollar target bow. I keep hoping Mathews will actually make a 34-35 inch bow every year and year after year I’m left disappointed in them.


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Mattuz93 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how to take that but at least they are grouping them in the “Hunting” line which HOPEFULLY means if there is a longer ATA bow it won’t be priced like the TRX34. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Maybe they will come back with a bow like halon x 35 aa


----------



## BearBomp (Oct 5, 2018)

I am pumped to see what the sight looks like and the new quiver!!!!!


----------



## BigBuckiller23 (Oct 11, 2018)

It would be awesome if matthews came out with a carbon bow.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Halon 30
halon 32-5/6/7
halon x
traix 28
vertix 30
traverse 33
vxr 28
vxr31.5
v3 27
v3 31
They’re due for a 30 and 33. Probably call the longer on an X and introduce a new model as the 30 but it will be a modified V3.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

It’s an easy game. What’s Bowtech coming out with?

solution X
solution SR6 or some variant of a smooth/speed setup

hoyt? Same bow they do every year, a 34 and a 30 with an aluminum and carbon variant.

prime? Two track cam that is too heavy with a sliding draw stop that has ultimate adjustability but feels terrible at every length. But they’ll have interesting colors and 7 piece strings.

PSE? Carbon bow and aluminum twins plus a lime green version with all the bad changes their engineers hated.

Xpedition? Whatever Bowtech made in 2007.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

My guess is that if there are 2 bows, they will likely mirror what they have except with the integrated accessories.
PSE had line specific accessories and mounting systems in the 90's.
If the integration does not maintain identical configuration or cross compatibility, it make sit hard to justify for most dealers/consumers.
This is why the AMO/ATA standards have been so successful in spawning quality accessory companies.
Likewise, does a bow manufacturer want to pay an accessory manufacturer royalties for the accessory manufacturers patent license or vice versa?
We will see.
BTW.....33" and 7"BH would be a nice Traverse replacement.


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

I see only one of the new bows being of longer ata. Maybe they will take the trx 34 and put vxr limbs and limb pockets on it and have switch weight, with an increased draw range. The other flag ship will most likely be a v3/vxr 31.5 bred together with a revised switch weight cam. I only see one bow getting the new cam (if they indeed bring one out) mostly from a marketing standpoint, gotta have somewhere to go next year that will be the latest and greatest.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mattuz93 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(with SwitchWeight Technology)................................Ugh.


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

lee31 said:


> Exactly that’s why I haven’t even considered a Mathews for years. The Traverse did catch my eye a bit though. But year after year the make 28 and 30 inch bows as their flagships. Mathews guys will say buy a TRX34. I’m not interested in trying a TRX34 as a hunting bow it’s a 1800 dollar target bow. I keep hoping Mathews will actually make a 34-35 inch bow every year and year after year I’m left disappointed in them.


But then they made a 34-35 inch bow for gorillas lol...and that's coming from a guy with monkey arms


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

The Atlas is a hunting bow. It has a longer ATA. The TRX 34 is a crossover bow. I have one and it’s awesome! Yes it’s expensive, but Hoyt guys think that 1800 is normal, so I guess I bought a Mathews at a Hoyt price. No regrets!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The accessories are an incremental profit making scheme designed to take advantage of brainwashed fanboys that will spend money on that crap.

The inclusion of switchweight is not surprising but is disappointing. It likely means a continuation of the crappy draw cycle they are well known for unless they work some magic to offset it somehow.

I'm less hopeful based on the advertisement than I was previously. If they at least produce a 33" ATA hunting bow it will attract some interest and I'll certainly shoot one to form my own opinion but again, optimism is a bit lower now.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RJH1 said:


> I heard that it was going to be a 360+ ibo 33" ATA with 6 inch brace height


No you didn’t.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I called the shot on the V3 33 back in July. Yes, I’m that shallow I need to point it out.

I’d like to see the V3 33 in a 5-6-7 in brace versions like the older Halon.

FWIW, I really like the CC3 cams.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

It will have to be pretty awesome to spark my interest. I am loving the TRX 34.

I had no doubt they would continue the switch weight mods. It’s one of the most underrated advancements in the industry. When I had my Vertix and VXR, I went from 70# to 50# depending on what I was doing.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

The Old Guy said:


> It will have to be pretty awesome to spark my interest. I am loving the TRX 34.
> 
> I had no doubt they would continue the switch weight mods. It’s one of the most underrated advancements in the industry. When I had my Vertix and VXR, I went from 70# to 50# depending on what I was doing.


from a manufacturing standpoint, the switch weight is brilliant.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> No you didn’t.


Yes I did, I'm might have been talking out loud to myself but I definitely heard it LOL


----------



## Icee (Jul 27, 2016)

Waiting for the new lineup before I get a TRX 34. Have a V-3 but always shot better with longer ata bows. Hoyt 737 my all time favorite. Wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Icee said:


> Waiting for the new lineup before I get a TRX 34. Have a V-3 but always shot better with longer ata bows. Hoyt 737 my all time favorite. Wish I never got rid of it.


The TRX 34 is really nice. I like it best with the 70v mods. Draws nice. Holds on target really well.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

A guy I know has shot the new Mathews and obviously he won’t tell me crap cause he can’t which sucks but the only thing he said was it “has some good things about it for sure”.I told him I doubt it would be anything to make me sell my Triax and get one.And he just sent me the eyeballs 👀.Now I’m feeling the anxious feeling.If I know him I doubt a short ATA bow got him excited to even brag about so I’m thinking it’s gonna be 30-31” ATA for sure whatever it is,a new color option possibly,different limb design,and maybe some mods to change the draw cycle.He seemed pretty impressed so I’m thinking it’s actually gonna have something cool with it


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> A guy I know has shot the new Mathews and obviously he won’t tell me crap………..he just sent me the eyeballs .Now I’m feeling the anxious feeling.If I know him I doubt a short ATA bow got him excited to even brag about so I’m thinking it’s gonna be 30-31” ATA for sure whatever it is,a new color option possibly,different limb design,and *maybe some mods to change the draw cycle.*He seemed pretty impressed so I’m thinking it’s actually gonna have something cool with it


I really liked everything about the VXR and V3 except the draw cycle. That would get some real attention if you are correct.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

guessing v3x 29ata 345 6 in brace
and v3xl 33ata 340 6.5 brace
don't think there's anything crazy new except a dovetail sight


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bojangles808 said:


> guessing v3x 29ata 345 6 in brace
> and v3xl 33ata 340 6.5 brace
> don't think there's anything crazy new except a dovetail sight


V34 w/ 7" brace 335fps would be something I would consider, even with the SW the longer ATA may smooth it out just enough to be tolerable.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

stick monkey said:


> Uhhh... carbon does dampen vibration all by itself


Uhhhh…well it didn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

guessing v3x 29ata 345 6 in brace
and v3xl 33ata 340 6.5 brace
don't think there's anything crazy new except a dovetail sight

X2


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Whatever it is I think it will have a dovetail mount. If you look at Axcel sights all you see is dovetail mounts at Lancaster Archery. V3X 33 ATA is a good guess. 6.5 brace.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

So I made my 2022 preorders. 2 flagship bows. One is larger than the v3 27 and the other is larger than the v3 31. The sight is a premium 5 pin that will be around $350. 2 new quivers. One is a QD the other is fixed. Also a new flat color.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jorkep said:


> from a manufacturing standpoint, the switch weight is brilliant.


I disagree. It is much easier to make 3 or 4 different sets of limbs rather than make 4 different 26" draw mods. 4 different 26.5" draw mods. 4 different 27" draw mods. 4 different 27.5" draw mods.... You get the point. 4 different mods for every draw length makes for a lot of different part numbers to keep track of for manufacturing purposes and for dealers. Yes it is easier for a dealer to swap out from a 70# bow to a 60# bow.


----------



## stxArcher96 (Aug 2, 2021)

sneak1413 said:


> I disagree. It is much easier to make 3 or 4 different sets of limbs rather than make 4 different 26" draw mods. 4 different 26.5" draw mods. 4 different 27" draw mods. 4 different 27.5" draw mods.... You get the point. 4 different mods for every draw length makes for a lot of different part numbers to keep track of for manufacturing purposes and for dealers. Yes it is easier for a dealer to swap out from a 70# bow to a 60# bow.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding your point but they don't have to make multiple mods for every draw length for every bow. They make one mod that fits every bow and the DL is relative to the bow it is installed on. For example, the C mod in my VXR is for 30" DL on that bow. I could put the exact same mod in a V3 27 and it would make it a 28.5" DL. For dealers, they know that the "A" mod will be the max DL for that bow and each letter down from there is a 1/2" shorter DL. IMO its much easier to swap mods without needing a press than changing limbs.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

stxArcher96 said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding your point but they don't have to make multiple mods for every draw length for every bow. They make one mod that fits every bow and the DL is relative to the bow it is installed on. For example, the C mod in my VXR is for 30" DL on that bow. I could put the exact same mod in a V3 27 and it would make it a 28.5" DL. For dealers, they know that the "A" mod will be the max DL for that bow and each letter down from there is a 1/2" shorter DL. IMO its much easier to swap mods without needing a press than changing limbs.


Correct. But each of those cams has a draw length adjustment of about 4". Say one bow is 26.5-31" and the other bow is 27-32". But the switchweight also has 5# of draw weight adjustment. So each 29" draw mod has to have a 60# mod, 65# mod, 70# mod, and 75# mod. So you have 26.5-31" of draw in 1/2" increments which is 10 different mods. Then you have 4 of each of those mods for the 4 draw weight increments so that comes down to 40 different mods that they have to produce. That is 36 different CNC programs and multiple different fixtures. In comparison if they made 60, 65, 70, and 75# limbs, they would have 4 different programs for the 4 different limb deflections as well as 10 different programs for the 10 different draw length increments for a total of 14 programs and part numbers compared to 40 different programs and part numbers. It is easier for resale and for dealers because they can buy 1 bow and it will fit anyone from 50# to 75# and 26.5" to 31" all by changing mods which they have a bin of under the counter rather than having to swap limbs. So for bow ordering it is much nicer as well because they just order the model and it fits more people. But from a manufacturing standpoint it is actually more work to have to have stock of 40 different parts/part numbers to make the bow fit all the different sizes and weights compared to only 10 different parts/part numbers.

Now maybe I am not understanding how the mathews switchweight works as I don't shoot their bows. But my undertanding is you can just change the mod out from a 60# 27.5" mod to a 75# 27.5" mod and change the peack weight of the bow from 60# to 75# all by just switching out the mod. This would mean there is a 60#, 65#, 70# and 75# 27.5" mod made for that particular bow. Even if that mod is the same mod for 4 different bows. Most bow manufacturers use the same limbs across multiple different bows as well. That is still a lot of parts and part numbers to be made.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Correct. But each of those cams has a draw length adjustment of about 4". Say one bow is 26.5-31" and the other bow is 27-32". But the switchweight also has 5# of draw weight adjustment. So each 29" draw mod has to have a 60# mod, 65# mod, 70# mod, and 75# mod. So you have 26.5-31" of draw in 1/2" increments which is 10 different mods. Then you have 4 of each of those mods for the 4 draw weight increments so that comes down to 40 different mods that they have to produce. That is 36 different CNC programs and multiple different fixtures. In comparison if they made 60, 65, 70, and 75# limbs, they would have 4 different programs for the 4 different limb deflections as well as 10 different programs for the 10 different draw length increments for a total of 14 programs and part numbers compared to 40 different programs and part numbers. It is easier for resale and for dealers because they can buy 1 bow and it will fit anyone from 50# to 75# and 26.5" to 31" all by changing mods which they have a bin of under the counter rather than having to swap limbs. So for bow ordering it is much nicer as well because they just order the model and it fits more people. But from a manufacturing standpoint it is actually more work to have to have stock of 40 different parts/part numbers to make the bow fit all the different sizes and weights compared to only 10 different parts/part numbers.
> 
> Now maybe I am not understanding how the mathews switchweight works as I don't shoot their bows. But my undertanding is you can just change the mod out from a 60# 27.5" mod to a 75# 27.5" mod and change the peack weight of the bow from 60# to 75# all by just switching out the mod. This would mean there is a 60#, 65#, 70# and 75# 27.5" mod made for that particular bow. Even if that mod is the same mod for 4 different bows. Most bow manufacturers use the same limbs across multiple different bows as well. That is still a lot of parts and part numbers to be made.


yeah, but they end up with so much less outstanding inventory, every bow is every draw weight and draw lenght.

do you think the Bowtech Guardian was on purpose? it was becuase they had too many Realms leftover.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

friedm1 said:


> It’s an easy game. What’s Bowtech coming out with?
> 
> solution X
> solution SR6 or some variant of a smooth/speed setup
> ...


Bowtech will most likely have a Solution X and the Revolts will drop off the lineup. The Solution is already the SR6 replacement. And the Solution SS is the comfort bow.

Prime is dropping the double track cam system. New one will be at our shop next week.

PSE already released the Levitate.

Xpedition may actually ship X33s. Who knows, our shop is dropping the line.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

friedm1 said:


> yeah, but they end up with so much less outstanding inventory, every bow is every draw weight and draw lenght.
> 
> do you think the Bowtech Guardian was on purpose? it was becuase they had too many Realms leftover.


But dealers also get stuck with bows they can't demo or sell until correct mods get ordered and shipped. Mathews doesn't ship all the mods with each bow. We've had bows that were "sold" but couldn't collect on until mods showed up. Just have to hope the customer is willing to wait.

And yes the Guardian was a way to use up Realm risers and limbs. Unfortunately they didn't sell as well as hoped, and there are still quite a few at dealers and the official Bowtech store in Oregon.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> yeah, but they end up with so much less outstanding inventory, every bow is every draw weight and draw lenght.
> 
> do you think the Bowtech Guardian was on purpose? it was becuase they had too many Realms leftover.


You said from a manufacturing standpoint. From the actual manufacturing standpoint it is a much bigger headache. I literally am the head design and manufacturing engineer for an archery company. What they did was a huge headache for the company in terms of manufacturing. But it is a benefit to dealers if they are willing to spend a lot of extra money on mods that they will never sell. Bows with a rotating mod means a dealer can stock 3 bows in 50, 60, and 70#'s and without any drawers full of mods they can set any of those 3 bows up for any person. From the manufacturer's standpoint, they only have to make 3 different parts for those 3 draw weights and 1 part for the module. So you go from 40 different part numbers and CNC programs to 4. From a manufacturing standpoint that is drastically better. And don't get me wrong, I am no knocking the technology. It is a cool new feature. But it is definitely not better from a manufacturing standpoint. Think of how many mathews dealers are out there. Every one of them will need at least 1 of nearly every draw length. That is a lot of mods, especially at the beginning of the release of the cams, to make and ship.


----------



## ReezenHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

Unless they improve the draw cycle, I’ll be sticking with my Triax for another year. I bought a VXR 28 thinking that after shooting it for awhile, the draw cycle would grow on me but that didn’t happen. At the same poundage, I felt it drew much stiffer than my Triax and at full draw, wanted to take off if I relaxed at all. 

I know some people claim to love the draw cycle of the switch weight cams, but they’re just not for me. I felt the same way regarding the no cam. A lot of folks claim that was the smoothest drawing bow they’d ever drawn, whereas I thought it was one of the stiffest. I owned a Chill and much preferred the draw cycle of those DYAD cams and these cross centric cams on my Triax. That’s why everyone needs to go shoot bows before buying them if possible as we all have our own preferences.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

sneak1413 said:


> You said from a manufacturing standpoint. From the actual manufacturing standpoint it is a much bigger headache. I literally am the head design and manufacturing engineer for an archery company. What they did was a huge headache for the company in terms of manufacturing. But it is a benefit to dealers if they are willing to spend a lot of extra money on mods that they will never sell. Bows with a rotating mod means a dealer can stock 3 bows in 50, 60, and 70#'s and without any drawers full of mods they can set any of those 3 bows up for any person. From the manufacturer's standpoint, they only have to make 3 different parts for those 3 draw weights and 1 part for the module. So you go from 40 different part numbers and CNC programs to 4. From a manufacturing standpoint that is drastically better. And don't get me wrong, I am no knocking the technology. It is a cool new feature. But it is definitely not better from a manufacturing standpoint. Think of how many mathews dealers are out there. Every one of them will need at least 1 of nearly every draw length. That is a lot of mods, especially at the beginning of the release of the cams, to make and ship.


So you are saying that having 2 extra bows for the varying poundage at $1200-2000 each at lets say a total of around $3000 is cheaper for the dealer than let’s say 20 mods? Interesting.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

mm1615 said:


> So you are saying that having 2 extra bows for the varying poundage at $1200-2000 each at lets say a total of around $3000 is cheaper for the dealer than let’s say 20 mods? Interesting.


I said multiple times there is benefit to dealers, but it is a pain in the butt on the manufacturing side of thigns... Go back and read all of my comments slower this time... Dealers are not paying $1200-$2000 for a bow. To have 2 extra bows is nothing considering they will sell them and get at the very least their money back out of them. A box full of mods(40+ just to get each draw length and weight and you know you need more than just 1 of the more common settings) is a lot of money sitting in a box at $20+ each that they will never get back. But even so there is a definite advantage for the dealer right up until you can't get the right mod for your customer and it will be a month or two until mathews switches over and makes that module because they have 40 of them to rotate between at the factory... It's not all a benefit or all a negative for dealers. But it is more a a headache from a manufacturing standpoint. Remember when that dealer gets his very first bow in, he has to also order 27, 28, 29, and 30" mods at the very least. So now he got his first demo bow in, but only those who are 29" can shoot it comfortably until mathews has the chance to ship every single dealer all the other mods. That is a lot of mods when you need to make 4 of each 29" draw mod for each draw weight as well.

I will also reiterate I am not saying it is a bad thing. There are both pros and cons of this system over rotating mods.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

On a side note, 'smooth' is used a lot discribing draw cycle. It's often confusing. Because I would say Mathews bows are smooth ie very linear from start to finish. No humps and no huge drop into the valley. Maybe ideal draw cycle is one where max load is situated close to the point where it feels physically easiest to cope...


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Buttonfly said:


> On a side note, 'smooth' is used a lot discribing draw cycle. It's often confusing. Because I would say Mathews bows are smooth ie very linear from start to finish. No humps and no huge drop into the valley. Maybe ideal draw cycle is one where max load is situated close to the point where it feels physically easiest to cope...


Agreed, mathews has a smooth draw but it's a little stiff. At my draw length it's pretty consistent throughout the draw cycle. I know some people say there's a hump right before the valley but I don't really feel that. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> I said multiple times there is benefit to dealers, but it is a pain in the butt on the manufacturing side of thigns... Go back and read all of my comments slower this time... Dealers are not paying $1200-$2000 for a bow. To have 2 extra bows is nothing considering they will sell them and get at the very least their money back out of them. A box full of mods(40+ just to get each draw length and weight and you know you need more than just 1 of the more common settings) is a lot of money sitting in a box at $20+ each that they will never get back. But even so there is a definite advantage for the dealer right up until you can't get the right mod for your customer and it will be a month or two until mathews switches over and makes that module because they have 40 of them to rotate between at the factory... It's not all a benefit or all a negative for dealers. But it is more a a headache from a manufacturing standpoint. Remember when that dealer gets his very first bow in, he has to also order 27, 28, 29, and 30" mods at the very least. So now he got his first demo bow in, but only those who are 29" can shoot it comfortably until mathews has the chance to ship every single dealer all the other mods. That is a lot of mods when you need to make 4 of each 29" draw mod for each draw weight as well.
> 
> I will also reiterate I am not saying it is a bad thing. There are both pros and cons of this system over rotating mods.


I can agree that from a strictly manufacturing standpoint ease of production benefits the use of a rotating mod. But Mathews has already done the leg work on the switch weight. Your slightly robbing Peter to pay Paul because your variable now becomes limb deflection, which I suppose is an easier translation than reworking the mod.

but at heart I’m a sales guy and you being an engineer means we’re destined to disagree


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

2021 year of the Mathews Carbon Juggernaut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

My WAG:

33.5 ATA Atlas with V3 limbs 26-31 DL

32 ATA ultralight "backcountry" bow with unique riser machining or alternative materials for a sub 4# bow. 

Mathews could One Up Hoyt's picatinny mounting by having a dovetail channel machined in the side of the riser. Perhaps different sleeves are available to match current production dovetail geometries. Would also allow quiver to mount very close to the riser and reduce how much back bar weight/angle is needed.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys realize it has already been posted up by some dealers right…..not the exact names and specs, but close. They have already completed their pre-orders. One is “longer than the V3 27” (not longer that the V3 31) and one is “longer than the V3 31 (think 33). They will all have switch weight cams, dovetail for a sight (which is to retail around $350) and a new solid color (thinking tan).


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

I heard the new Mathews will have a negative decibel rating. The bow actually sucks sound away from the environment.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> You guys realize it has already been posted up by some dealers right…..not the exact names and specs, but close. They have already completed their pre-orders. One is “longer than the V3 27” (not longer that the V3 31) and one is “longer than the V3 31 (think 33). They will all have switch weight cams, dovetail for a sight (which is to retail around $350) and a new solid color (thinking tan).


Any word on the brace height for the 33?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

ThumbsMcGee86 said:


> I heard the new Mathews will have a negative decibel rating. The bow actually sucks sound away from the environment.


Yeah but will it silence the amphitheater effect the flat bills cause? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

ThumbsMcGee86 said:


> I heard the new Mathews will have a negative decibel rating. The bow actually sucks sound away from the environment.


Just when you think they can't get any quieter. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

vmals said:


> Any word on the brace height for the 33?


It wasn’t put out in the preorder form I don’t believe but thinking it will be between 6 1/8 to 6 1/2


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> It wasn’t put out in the preorder form I don’t believe but thinking it will be between 6 1/8 to 6 1/2


I think you know more than you are saying. Come on now, tell us!


----------



## hoyt6190 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any insight on weight of this years mathews?


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow…. I just read all ten pages of this. Did i waste an hour? Yes. Was it worth it? Yes 🤣

i am 100% on the longer ATA train, but I think sometimes we on archery talk think we are the majority when in reality we are the minority. These are the guys that are obsessed with archery and understand the benefits of a longer ATA… in reality the majority are hobbyists that like small and fast. I mean wasn’t the Triax one of Mathews best selling bows ever? I would almost put money that If they released a 33 and a 28-29 the shorter one would outsell the 33. They are going to please the crowd that pulls in the most money. Just thinking out loud!


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

bowman69 said:


> Yeah but will it silence the amphitheater effect the flat bills cause?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but it may silence out your spouse when she learns how much you just spent on another NEW bow. You just have to shoot it while she's yelling at you.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Daljwil said:


> Wow…. I just read all ten pages of this. Did i waste an hour? Yes. Was it worth it? Yes [emoji1787]
> 
> i am 100% on the longer ATA train, but I think sometimes we on archery talk think we are the majority when in reality we are the minority. These are the guys that are obsessed with archery and understand the benefits of a longer ATA… in reality the majority are hobbyists that like small and fast. I mean wasn’t the Triax one of Mathews best selling bows ever? I would almost put money that If they released a 33 and a 28-29 the shorter one would outsell the 33. They are going to please the crowd that pulls in the most money. Just thinking out loud!


I would agree with you but I'm obsessed with archery and I don't like longer ata bows, short bows are my favorite. Yes I know longer ata bows are more forgiving and more accurate but I shoot the short bows pretty decent, good enough to kill deer out to 50 yards, not that I would just saying. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> You guys realize it has already been posted up by some dealers right…..not the exact names and specs, but close. They have already completed their pre-orders. One is “longer than the V3 27” (not longer that the V3 31) and one is “longer than the V3 31 (think 33). They will all have switch weight cams, dovetail for a sight (which is to retail around $350) and a new solid color (thinking tan).


Where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe it was even in this thread itself buried somewhere.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> I believe it was even in this thread itself buried somewhere.


If not, do a quick deep web search and you will find it.


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope they keep the stone color. Love my VXR 31.5 but I’m tempted on a 33 or 34 a2a and a little more brace height. I don’t think the Tan would go with Purple though ! !


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

A 33 with 6.5 brace will most likely have me selling my traverse and vxr 31.5


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

Talked with my shop today who made their orders. As many have said… a long and short hunting bow is all they know


----------



## Gold54bs (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m hoping they smooth the draw cycle up a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

Racinray said:


> I hope they keep the stone color. Love my VXR 31.5 but I’m tempted on a 33 or 34 a2a and a little more brace height. I don’t think the Tan would go with Purple though ! !


Stone is being discontinued.


----------



## buck76 (Sep 16, 2008)

The need to bring back a revamped heli-m.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

rober2wt said:


> Talked with my shop today who made their orders. As many have said… a long and short hunting bow is all they know


They probably also know about the sight and new accessories and color. 
It used to be awesome that we on here could do our best to find sneak peaks and un-released info. Then other people on here thought they should be the ones to tell their sales rep or call the manufacturer and say something, as if the manufacturer would forever be grateful to them. It was a fun game. Then people thought they could get brownie points by crying to the manufacturers about it, or their shop would be seen in a better light or looked at more favorably than their competitors.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> They probably also know about the sight and new accessories and color.
> It used to be awesome that we on here could do our best to find sneak peaks and un-released info. Then other people on here thought they should be the ones to tell their sales rep or call the manufacturer and say something, as if the manufacturer would forever be grateful to them. It was a fun game. Then people thought they could get brownie points by crying to the manufacturers about it, or their shop would be seen in a better light or looked at more favorably than their competitors.


Lol. 

I never pry too much. Really got all the info I need. A longer V3 has my interest.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Daave said:


> i heard they are coming out with a new bow called the VAG 32.75. Its designed by Matt himself to fit the typical "mathews shooter".
> 
> ----The cable rod goes up instead of down
> ----Its dead in the hand
> ...


Tell me the story again... where they won't tune or maintain draw weight... I really like that one [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildtoast (Jun 17, 2021)

I fell into the mathews marketing trap and bought a VXR when they came out. I cant take anything they make seriously until they get rid of the engage grip, thats the only change id like to see. Its a meme at this point that everyone throws it directly in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

wildtoast said:


> I fell into the mathews marketing trap and bought a VXR when they came out. I cant take anything they make seriously until they get rid of the engage grip, thats the only change id like to see. Its a meme at this point that everyone throws it directly in the trash where it belongs.


I love my mathews bow but I do agree, that grip is absolutely garbage and it wouldn't take much to change it. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Jay sears said:


> I love my mathews bow but I do agree, that grip is absolutely garbage and it wouldn't take much to change it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


🤔 I don't know.... It leans against your thumb.. what is so bad about it? I like it. And so do many others. I like narrow grip and having a rounded back section feels fine to me. Though I always shoot with gloves. Maybe that makes a difference. Mathews has bigger issues like strings failing and limbs failing and bearings failing......


----------



## Hoodrich (Dec 15, 2018)

I disagree, I plan on buying the 33 inch ata if it comes out this year as long as it has the same grip. I love the engage grip, if they change it then most likely i will be going hoyt again.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Hoodrich said:


> I disagree, I plan on buying the 33 inch ata if it comes out this year as long as it has the same grip. I love the engage grip, if they change it then most likely i will be going hoyt again.


If they changed the grip how do you know you wouldn't like it better. I've talk to and seen wayyyyy more complaints about that grip. I love the side plates so if they don't change I'm fine with that too. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

For some reason I shoot better with the engage grip. Tried side plates, bare riser, bee grip, grip tape riser and have had the best results down range with the engage grip.


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Im in the minority of people who actually like the engage grip. Ive never liked how it felt to shoot off a riser except for the Prime Black series. I also couldnt stand the old Hoyt wood grips on the carbon spyder/defiant. The RX1 grip was about perfect for me. Until the engage.

I have a few VXR 28s. Easily my favorite bow ever. I skipped the V3, Im assuming the 2 new ATAs will be 29 and 33 so they have all the odd numbers covered in 27 29 31 33 between the V3 and VX4 or whatever theyll call the new 2. I will likely grab a 29 on release and sell one of the VXRs. Im not too interested in the sight because I cant see me liking anything more than the BG Mountain Lite 5 pins I use now, but how it attaches to the riser has me intrigued. 

I guess it could be 30 and 33. But 30 seems too long for all they work theyve done to make longer risers with shorter ATAs. Seems like theyd stay the the 27/28/29 range for the shorter ata bow.

Im also perfectly fine with Mathews sticking with the SW cams. But 2 things I wish theyd change: Switch from screw to e clip axles so it takes the guess work out and maybe people would quit tightening them to the point it blows bearings out (also more robust bearings) and secondly, zebra strings QC or changing their whole factory string process.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I heard today that there will be a recurve and long bow in the 2022 lineup. Sounded like the recurve will be geared towards Olympic style archery. 

Also heard about a hunting bow designed specifically for heavy arrows. Apparently a deflex riser with a very generous brace height. No word on the cam system for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodrich (Dec 15, 2018)

Jay sears said:


> If they changed the grip how do you know you wouldn't like it better. I've talk to and seen wayyyyy more complaints about that grip. I love the side plates so if they don't change I'm fine with that too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


100% I might like it better but i like it enough now where I’m good.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I just wish Mathews would make LD versions on there flagships again with a 31 to 32 inch draw (depends on the bow) its hard to find a great bow I love the older LD versions of there bows like the Drenalen LD if I could find one in LH I would love it my buddy won't let his go


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Regardless of what they release it will be the most discussed bow in 2022 on AT. This thread has made it to 223 posts and 19,000 views and the bow hasn’t even been released yet. Mathews wins regardless.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

rjack said:


> Regardless of what they release it will be the most discussed bow in 2022 on AT. This thread has made it to 223 posts and 19,000 views and the bow hasn’t even been released yet. Mathews wins regardless.


^^^Drop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

what if Mathews makes the Atlas available with a cam that goes 26-29”? Who’s buying that?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> what if Mathews makes the Atlas available with a cam that goes 26-29”? Who’s buying that?


Id be in, as long as it didnt feel like dragging a tire up a hill then over a cliff, on the draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Some good points here.
I have no issue with the Engage grip either. I don't particularly like the feel of it, but I like the results I get with it.
I think they need to redesign the cam axle screw set up too, but not go to e-clips. Those things can ping off everywhere and I always hated them on my PSEs. Just look and feel cheap, but maybe they could come up with a better snap/slide on 'thing' other than e-clips?
I think you're spot on re ATAs... 29 and 33 makes a lot of sense and a 33 might tempt me.
And while I have been reasonably lucky with Zebras, a friend of mine has a creepy set on his 38 G2. The best factory strings I have used have been Prime's and PSE Livewire. I'd love to see Mathews match those for stability.



RK4 said:


> Im in the minority of people who actually like the engage grip. Ive never liked how it felt to shoot off a riser except for the Prime Black series. I also couldnt stand the old Hoyt wood grips on the carbon spyder/defiant. The RX1 grip was about perfect for me. Until the engage.
> 
> I have a few VXR 28s. Easily my favorite bow ever. I skipped the V3, Im assuming the 2 new ATAs will be 29 and 33 so they have all the odd numbers covered in 27 29 31 33 between the V3 and VX4 or whatever theyll call the new 2. I will likely grab a 29 on release and sell one of the VXRs. Im not too interested in the sight because I cant see me liking anything more than the BG Mountain Lite 5 pins I use now, but how it attaches to the riser has me intrigued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

I love the grip on my V3. Guy held it yesterday at the range and he loved it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

Xcalibur3z said:


> I love the grip on my V3. Guy held it yesterday at the range and he loved it too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand ergonomics effect people differently, but I feel like a lot of people are looking for an answer to a problem that isn't caused by the grip at all.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I still cant wrap my head around having to dismantle a Mathews to change strings. May not be a big deal but seems like an engineering error to me.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Xcalibur3z said:


> I love the grip on my V3. Guy held it yesterday at the range and he loved it too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does feel good in the hand I just can't shoot consistently with it on there all though I haven't tried it in a while. I do pretty good with the side plates. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

cruizerjoy said:


> I still cant wrap my head around having to dismantle a Mathews to change strings. May not be a big deal but seems like an engineering error to me.


Yeah once you've done it a couple times it's pretty simple. The first time I changed one was on a chill sdx and thought this is the dumbest design I've ever seen but now it doesn't bother me. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

rjack said:


> Regardless of what they release it will be the most discussed bow in 2022 on AT. This thread has made it to 223 posts and 19,000 views and the bow hasn’t even been released yet. Mathews wins regardless.


Have you even read this thread? 

The reason people are chiming in is because the crap Mathews has been selling for the past ten years is lacking on literally every level.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Daave said:


> Have you even read this thread?
> 
> The reason people are chiming in is because the crap Mathews has been selling for the past ten years is lacking on literally every level.



That’s explains their plummeting sales. Haters gonna hate. Lol

There’s nothing wrong Mathews’ bows, or any other bow. If you don’t like them that’s fine. I don’t like Hoyt’s. They don’t feel “right” for me. But I do recognize that they’re a great bow, just not a great bow for me. But I don’t make disparaging remarks about them. There’s nothing beneficial that will come from such debate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Daave said:


> Have you even read this thread?
> 
> The reason people are chiming in is because the crap Mathews has been selling for the past ten years is lacking on literally every level.


Lol. Mathews sure sells a lot of "crap." 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

cruizerjoy said:


> I still cant wrap my head around having to dismantle a Mathews to change strings. May not be a big deal but seems like an engineering error to me.


It's actually quite easy. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Shooter Mike said:


> That’s explains their plummeting sales. Haters gonna hate. Lol
> 
> There’s nothing wrong Mathews’ bows, or any other bow. If you don’t like them that’s fine. I don’t like Hoyt’s. They don’t feel “right” for me. But I do recognize that they’re a great bow, just not a great bow for me. But I don’t make disparaging remarks about them. There’s nothing beneficial that will come from such debate.
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss. 

Tophats=crap.
Switch weight=crap
Zebra=crap
Bearings=crap

You must have missed all the threads about their bows not being able to shoot broadheads, can't tune, and string stretch. 

I shot them for years and loved them. However they have lost their way and are literally selling off the brand only.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going out on a limb here and saying mathews outsells every other bow out there every year. At the shop I frequent they absolutely do. Their marketing and pro staff selections are genius. I have had a couple of their bows in my days, kind of feel like I should shoot one since their assembled in my home state of Wisconsin but they always have had a blocky feel to them. Similar to what the hoyts felt like to me last year. So for now I'm a PSE mach 1 guy. But I wholeheartedly agree, if they are crap, they are the best crap sellers the world has ever seen.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Daave said:


> Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Tophats=crap.
> Switch weight=crap
> ...


Yeah maybe. My broadheads are tuned. Been at this game since the mid 90’s. Had lots of Mathews. Had Hoyts and Martins and Bowtecs too. No issues with those either, although some worked out better for me than others. No issues. Each bow has slightly different tuning and setup requirements. Just because someone doesn’t know how to setup a bow properly doesn’t mean it’s crap. Case in point, if they’re crap, explain how mine shoots and tunes just fine. Oh, and and what about all those other podium finishers …. Maybe they just got lucky with their crap bows. 

Hey, let’s debate Ford and Chevy next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Daave said:


> Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Tophats=crap.
> Switch weight=crap
> ...


Tophats r genius and super easy to work with. It's a simple system. Simple is good. My Traverse and VXR 31.5 are very simple to tune.

Switchweight is pretty genius too. Being able to change DL and DW without a press or major tools. Pretty innovative. 

Zebras. Hit and miss. Mathews could do better.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Daave said:


> Have you even read this thread?
> 
> The reason people are chiming in is because the crap Mathews has been selling for the past ten years is lacking on literally every level.


Haters like yourself are always going to respond the way you do. Mathews still wins.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

ProXXX said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and saying mathews outsells every other bow out there every year. At the shop I frequent they absolutely do.


It would be interesting to see how the sales stack up globally because you seem to see way more Hoyt bows on the World Archery stage than Mathews. The one thing I like about Mathews is that they circle the problem.....


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

BIP said:


> It would be interesting to see how the sales stack up globally because you seem to see way more Hoyt bows on the World Archery stage than Mathews. The one thing I like about Mathews is that they circle the problem.....
> 
> View attachment 7490180


Wow, that’s really funny…I get it…A yellow oval around the word Mathews…circle the problem…hilarious…I laughed vigorously…


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Outdoor G said:


> Wow, that’s really funny…I get it…A yellow oval around the word Mathews…circle the problem…hilarious…I laughed vigorously…


I apologize that my sarcasm was so below your cerebral dexterity...


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

BIP said:


> I apologize that my sarcasm was so below your cerebral dexterity...


Maybe before you post something like the circle the problem thing, you should ask a 4th grader if he/she thinks it’s funny. It’s not really sarcastic…it sounds childish…just trying to help you out Pal.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Wiscoboy said:


> Id like to see them go back to smooth and quiet. The speed thing has been done before. Make a 2022 bow similar to the switchback.


Yeah make another solo cam! I wouldn’t mind if they came out with a Switchback XT2


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

cruizerjoy said:


> I still cant wrap my head around having to dismantle a Mathews to change strings. May not be a big deal but seems like an engineering error to me.


I felt the same way. However, it’s real easy and kind of nice because then I clean and lube the axle while I’m at it. Works out real good. Plus, I don’t believe you have to change the harness with every string change if you don’t want to.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

If Mathews does hit with a new 33”er, it’ll probably be 6.5 brace, 343-345 IBO. In Mathews math that’s 330. At any rate it’ll only be 5fps faster than a Traverse and the used Traverse market is going to real nice. I have two but would still really like o e in either UA forest or UA barren.


----------



## crazy eye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

BIP said:


> When I really give a £U€k what some idiot with a superiority complex on an internet forum thinks I’ll be the first to let you know…..pal.


lol, but you commented on his comment. which means you reacted to his thought as though you cared. you literally contradicted yourself and then acted superior to someone who was being sarcastic just like you were. after insulting their "mental dexterity". you should really scroll back and read what you typed in a public forum and weigh out if that is an accurate display of who you are as a person. im not saying that it is or isn't a true representation but I would hope that you don't intentionally want to come off like that. I might be wrong. I usually am but you just sound condescending and angry and sad.

if noone has told you today. you matter and everything you do has an effect on the world. I am glad you are alive and hopefully you are well.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

BIP said:


> When I really give a £U€k what some idiot with a superiority complex on an internet forum thinks I’ll be the first to let you know…..pal.


Geez, calm down Sharon. Are you another one who is mad at the world then go spout off on Archery Talk because you’re frustrated? Sure sounds like it Bub.


----------



## Ggl_50 (Apr 21, 2021)

I've never owned a Mathews, but from this thread and others I've seen, it seems like people either love them or hate them- not much middle ground. Or maybe those people just don't post anything. I did shoot a new one a few weeks ago and liked the feel, not enough to buy it but we'll see what the new ones are like.


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Ggl_50 said:


> I've never owned a Mathews, but from this thread and others I've seen, it seems like people either love them or hate them- not much middle ground. Or maybe those people just don't post anything. I did shoot a new one a few weeks ago and liked the feel, not enough to buy it but we'll see what the new ones are like.


Mathews reminds me a lot of the Dallas Cowboys. Usually an above average team/product year to year (although not often the top team/product). Loyal and outspoken fans. Because of the outspoken and sometimes cringy fans, people hate the team/product. Most people don’t actually hate the cowboys/Mathew’s bows, but the fans drive people crazy. 

By the way, I like Mathew’s bows. They make a great product in my opinion, so I’m not just being a hater.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Although I don’t shoot one currently. Mathews is my most anticipated bow release.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

hobbs4421 said:


> Yeah make another solo cam! I wouldn’t mind if they came out with a Switchback XT2


Z7 Magnum please!


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

ballistic bob said:


> Z7 Magnum please!


You can find that exact bow in the classifieds


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

BTtuner said:


> You can find that exact bow in the classifieds


Z7, yes Z7 Magnum...no


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

ruffjason said:


> Tophats r genius and super easy to work with. It's a simple system. Simple is good. My Traverse and VXR 31.5 are very simple to tune.
> 
> Switchweight is pretty genius too. Being able to change DL and DW without a press or major tools. Pretty innovative.
> 
> Zebras. Hit and miss. Mathews could do better.


Tophats are easy? Sooooo, taking off a cam simply to tune the bow is easy? I just turn a screw on my bowtech. Done.

Switch weight is a dumb idea bc you do need to retune your bow after any mod change anyway. Just like the bows of the 80's that went 30-70 pounds. 

But oh wait!!!! Mathews shooters don't tune so ITS OK! 

Zebra strings hit or miss? Comical.

The biggest mistake they made was going split limb and single AVS


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Shooter Mike said:


> Yeah maybe. My broadheads are tuned. Been at this game since the mid 90’s. Had lots of Mathews. Had Hoyts and Martins and Bowtecs too. No issues with those either, although some worked out better for me than others. No issues. Each bow has slightly different tuning and setup requirements. Just because someone doesn’t know how to setup a bow properly doesn’t mean it’s crap. Case in point, if they’re crap, explain how mine shoots and tunes just fine. Oh, and and what about all those other podium finishers …. Maybe they just got lucky with their crap bows.
> 
> Hey, let’s debate Ford and Chevy next.
> 
> ...


Mike if you believe the bow Jesse or Levi shoots is the same bow that we buy, I can't help you man. 

Also if you say that all the Mathews bows you've shot since the 90's shoot and tune just fine, I say bull ****.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Daave said:


> Tophats are easy? Sooooo, taking off a cam simply to tune the bow is easy? I just turn a screw on my bowtech. Done.
> 
> Switch weight is a dumb idea bc you do need to retune your bow after any mod change anyway. Just like the bows of the 80's that went 30-70 pounds.
> 
> ...


Mathews guys don’t tune? Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Daave said:


> Tophats are easy? Sooooo, taking off a cam simply to tune the bow is easy? I just turn a screw on my bowtech. Done.
> 
> Switch weight is a dumb idea bc you do need to retune your bow after any mod change anyway. Just like the bows of the 80's that went 30-70 pounds.
> 
> ...


Cool bud. You obviously got it all figured out. Nice work!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mason_lyons05 (Aug 31, 2020)

Daave said:


> Have you even read this thread?
> 
> The reason people are chiming in is because the crap Mathews has been selling for the past ten years is lacking on literally every level.


yes this totally explains why Mathews has been the top preforming brand for the past ten years.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

This may be my favorite thread I’ve ever read on AT  really this is a big problem in our world today, not being able to step back and value both sides of an opinion. In reality just about every bow company has things they do really well and things they need to fix. That’s what makes the industry fun and these bow releases exciting!


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

As a Mathews retailer I can only say that I found this long winded thread both amusing and entertaining. Lot's of different perspectives on what people like and dislike about bow brands in general. Kind of like today's world of politics. Passion, tribalism and a need to convince others that they are wrong and you are right.
With that said... we have just come off our very best year with Mathews. My customers feed back has been extremely positive and we have had zero problems. The Top Hat system makes the bow extremely easy to tune and 90% + shoot zero left or right tears through the paper right off the bat with 13/16" center shot. Fixed broadheads take a minimum effort to tune.
As to the comments about carbon bows, what would you rather have? A bow made up of numerous hollow tubes, epoxied together by hand, with aluminum inserts glued in to support accessories or a one piece billet of high grade aluminum machined with incredible and exacting tolerances that produce exceptional results and aren't really any heavier than carbon risers? That's a no brainer for me. Not saying there is anything wrong with a carbon tube hunting bow... I just like the finished quality of a machines aluminum riser.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I can’t believe some of these comments by Mathews haters. I don’t even shoot Mathews now but the 3 I owned in the past have been absolutely awesome bows. There is a reason they are in the top 3 (most likely number 1) most popular bows out there. And it’s not because they make junk.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

What's "comical" is grown men (i use that term loosly) who don't like Mathews bows, hangin out on a mathews thread/page trying to convince everyone how bad Mathews is. Lol. Now that's "comical." 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

BTtuner said:


> You can find that exact bow in the classifieds


Not a brand new version


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..So when is the release date of Mathews hunting bows?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Chamacat said:


> Yep..So when is the release date of Mathews hunting bows?


Nov. 16th I believe.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

GreggWNY said:


> As a Mathews retailer I can only say that I found this long winded thread both amusing and entertaining. Lot's of different perspectives on what people like and dislike about bow brands in general. Kind of like today's world of politics. Passion, tribalism and a need to convince others that they are wrong and you are right.
> With that said... we have just come off our very best year with Mathews. My customers feed back has been extremely positive and we have had zero problems. The Top Hat system makes the bow extremely easy to tune and 90% + shoot zero left or right tears through the paper right off the bat with 13/16" center shot. Fixed broadheads take a minimum effort to tune.
> As to the comments about carbon bows, what would you rather have? A bow made up of numerous hollow tubes, epoxied together by hand, with aluminum inserts glued in to support accessories or a one piece billet of high grade aluminum machined with incredible and exacting tolerances that produce exceptional results and aren't really any heavier than carbon risers? That's a no brainer for me. Not saying there is anything wrong with a carbon tube hunting bow... I just like the finished quality of a machines aluminum riser.


That carbon your describing fits Hoyt perfectly but does not describe the PSE carbon at all. I agree that a machined one piece aluminum bow is 1 piece and that is good for alot of reasons. The PSE however maintains a lighter weight than aluminum bows and is not hollow tubes glued together ie., like the Hoyt.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Daave said:


> Mike if you believe the bow Jesse or Levi shoots is the same bow that we buy, I can't help you man.
> 
> Also if you say that all the Mathews bows you've shot since the 90's shoot and tune just fine, I say bull ****.


Any and I mean "any" of the pro shooters can win with just about anything, the "#1 reason" some shoot Mathews is money. Love it or hate it these guys are in this game to pay their bills and Mathews pays more than anyone else. So while I believe them when they say Mathews is great, they are a paid spokesperson for the company. I don't blame them one bit for making the most money for themselves and their families. It's their livelihood. Same as anyone looking for a better job with better pay and benefits.


----------



## LaBromista99 (Oct 25, 2021)

The 2022 bows have a new riser design that allows for a more center-mounted sight, giving you the ability to suck the quiver in closer for a more compact package. Everything else is pretty much the same as 2021.


----------



## hoyt6190 (Jul 22, 2015)

LaBromista99 said:


> The 2022 bows have a new riser design that allows for a more center-mounted sight, giving you the ability to suck the quiver in closer for a more compact package. Everything else is pretty much the same as 2021.


Did they put the riser on a diet?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I'll say it again, Please lose the switchweight technology for 2022!!!!!
> That draw cycle...................................UGH!


I haven't tried any of the Mathews bows with switch weight tech other than the Atlas. I'm 30.5" draw though. Bow is slow but it draws super smooth imho with 65 or 70 lb switchweight mods and I'm typically a 60 lb guy. It was as smooth as my Traverse at the same draw length but the Traverse @ 60 lb was shooting the same speed as my Atlas with 8 lbs less draw weight with all else being equal.


----------



## computerfixusa (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never owned a Mathew’s bow until just recently and I purchased the V3 31. I shot many and love the way it felt. I see nothing wrong with Mathew’s and enjoy every time I shoot it. I’m very excited to see what Mathew’s as well as everyone else comes out with in 2022


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

LaBromista99 said:


> The 2022 bows have a new riser design that allows for a more center-mounted sight, giving you the ability to suck the quiver in closer for a more compact package. Everything else is pretty much the same as 2021.


IF this in-set works with other sights than the new Mathews one, it will be cool. 

Combine this feature with a less reflexed riser like the TRX34, and we will not have to run so much back weight. This should result in a lighter hunting setup.


----------



## frank4 (Apr 28, 2021)

I just hope they make a longer bow. Like a 33” v4.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Maybe this was already posted. Looks like they are sticking with SW cams.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SixsixLuke said:


> Anybody out there want Mathews to bring back the monster lines in 2022? I can’t be the only one waitin on them to bring back the monsters!!!


My guess is short, heavy and quiet with very little hand shock 

what do I win?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

If Mathews would make a 34-35 inch bow that wasn’t typical Mathews top heavy where you need to run a a bunch of weight off the back I’d be interested in buying one.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

lee31 said:


> If Mathews would make a 34-35 inch bow that wasn’t typical Mathews top heavy where you need to run a a bunch of weight off the back I’d be interested in buying one.


Me too, a traverse on a diet (not like the subway diet, just cut out the junk food after 10pm diet) would tempt me if the natural balance was good… I liked the traverse
Better yet, breed a chill r with a traverse… that would make a killer baby


----------



## Zkallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

I wish they had a chill cam on a V3 riser

Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I heard they were coming out with a xbow that shot 7 arrows at once and then started throwing bricks but it’s real quiet


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

V34


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Daave said:


> Mike if you believe the bow Jesse or Levi shoots is the same bow that we buy, I can't help you man.
> 
> Also if you say that all the Mathews bows you've shot since the 90's shoot and tune just fine, I say bull ****.


Learn how to tune a bow.

SCFox


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

When he said his Mathews ‘wouldn’t tune’ what he really meant was that it ‘could’ve tuned’ if he’d changed top hats, but he refused to do that. Too expensive. He now applies that as a blanket statement to all Mathews bows ‘not tuning’ without realising some are quite willing and able to actually change top hats. Very strange. Hope he isn’t a lawyer trying to win over juries with arguments like that!



SCFox said:


> Learn how to tune a bow.
> 
> SCFox


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what company is making the sight that will integrate into the new dovetail?


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Im betting its Axcel


----------



## Zkallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

I hope it's a good sight like axcel

Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> Me too, a traverse on a diet (not like the subway diet, just cut out the junk food after 10pm diet) would tempt me if the natural balance was good… I liked the traverse
> Better yet, breed a chill r with a traverse… that would make a killer baby


If they do this I might have to try one. Chill R was a good bow.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> Maybe this was already posted. Looks like they are sticking with SW cams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


V3 31 and 27 replacements?


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

dkoeppel said:


> Does anyone know what company is making the sight that will integrate into the new dovetail?


I heard Shrewd but I hope it’s not true.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

jo3st3 said:


> V3 31 and 27 replacements?



Sounds like it...earlier in the thread someone mentioned they had heard 29" and 33"

If so, I'd like to take a look at the 29"....I imagine the riser would be an inch or two longer than the riser on my Halon 6 but with more pre-load to the limbs bringing ATA back to 29".


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jo3st3 said:


> V3 31 and 27 replacements?


Mathews almost always leaves a bow in their lineup for 2 yrs. V3s 27 & 31 will likely stay in their lineup for another year. VXRs will be dropped tho. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskyhunter (Aug 4, 2019)

dkoeppel said:


> Does anyone know what company is making the sight that will integrate into the new dovetail?


I heard axel was making the sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Whiskyhunter said:


> I heard axel was making the sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm inclined to believe it might be the new company, Dialed Archery. They have posting on Instagram that makes me believe it will be them.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Whiskyhunter said:


> I heard axel was making the sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I believe that is correct. I looked on Axcel's site and they also sell a retrofit bracket that would allow you to convert one of their older sites if you already had one.....hopefully other manufacturers would do that too....are you listening HHA???


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ballistic bob said:


> I'm inclined to believe it might be the new company, Dialed Archery. They have posting on Instagram that makes me believe it will be them.


This seems unlikely.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

dkoeppel said:


> Thanks, I believe that is correct. I looked on Axcel's site and they also sell a retrofit bracket that would allow you to convert one of their older sites if you already had one.....hopefully other manufacturers would do that too....are you listening HHA???


HHA is still in business? Are they still selling $150+ sights with no 2nd or 3rd axis adjustment?


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

BTtuner said:


> HHA is still in business? Are they still selling $150+ sights with no 2nd or 3rd axis adjustment?


Hha makes a dang good sight. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

BTtuner said:


> HHA is still in business? Are they still selling $150+ sights with no 2nd or 3rd axis adjustment?


Nope, you have to pay a little more for a quality product that is made in the USA and includes a lifetime warranty (if you'd ever need it...)


----------



## Boliver (Oct 29, 2021)

cbd10pt said:


> How much smoother you want? V3 is very smooth. no cam was smoother than the switch back.
> 
> Some of us like speed


I killed a bunch of deer with my Switchback. Great bow.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

V3 is garbage compared to the traix and normal cc3 cam. I built a triax with monster llimbs. Had it at 90lb draw weight. It was faster, smoother and felt less weight the a V3 with 75lb mods. I’m not a fan of the switchweight at all, they all feel 10-15lbs heavier then actual draw weight.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

ballistic bob said:


> I'm inclined to believe it might be the new company, Dialed Archery. They have posting on Instagram that makes me believe it will be them.


Dialed is not making the sight 

They’ve been posting prototypes on insta yes like anyone else would 

Not all their staff shoot Mathews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

dkoeppel said:


> Nope, you have to pay a little more for a quality product that is made in the USA and includes a lifetime warranty (if you'd ever need it...)


What I'm saying is you have options from B3, Axcel, MBG, Spot Hogg, and others that are USA made single pin options that are quality. Why are HHA options so much more expensive for base sights that have no axis adjustment.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

bowhuntercoop said:


> V3 is garbage compared to the traix and normal cc3 cam. I built a triax with monster llimbs. Had it at 90lb draw weight. It was faster, smoother and felt less weight the a V3 with 75lb mods. I’m not a fan of the switchweight at all, they all feel 10-15lbs heavier then actual draw weight.


I disagree. Triax is a great bow but I like the vxr and v3 better. I can't really tell much difference between the SW cams and the CC3 cam. I only shoot 60 lbs though so maybe that's the difference. Never really seen a need to shoot over 60 for whitetail and never had a problem killing one with 60 but that doesn't matter. I will say that they are harder to draw than bowtech and pse. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I read reviews of the Triax and Halon and they make me wonder. I bought a new V31 and did it mostly because the shop took my trade in and set the bow up for free,,,,,,,,,plus I like to support local shops. 

The draw cycle is a little stiff but I'll get use to it and so far I like it.......but it makes me wonder how the other 2 feel.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

BTtuner said:


> What I'm saying is you have options from B3, Axcel, MBG, Spot Hogg, and others that are USA made single pin options that are quality. Why are HHA options so much more expensive for base sights that have no axis adjustment.


They are all way too expensive....everything has gotten out of hand in my opinion...right now a high end rest, sight, quiver and stabilizer will cost almost as much as a flagship bow....it's ridiculous.....thats why I still shoot a Halon 6 with a QAD that I took off my previous bow, an old Kwikee 3 and an HHA Tetra that I bought used here on AT! Haha.

Are you sure those manufacturers have models with 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments for anything under about $275. I did a quick search just to see what all was out there and couldn't find anything.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

dkoeppel said:


> They are all way too expensive....everything has gotten out of hand in my opinion...right now a high end rest, sight, quiver and stabilizer will cost almost as much as a flagship bow....it's ridiculous.....thats why I still shoot a Halon 6 with a QAD that I took off my previous bow, an old Kwikee 3 and an HHA Tetra that I bought used here on AT! Haha.
> 
> Are you sure those manufacturers have models with 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments for anything under about $275. I did a quick search just to see what all was out there and couldn't find anything.


The MBG Mountain Lite sells for $219 at my shop. The issue I see with the Tetras is I've never seen one with a true level bubble. People who use the level on that sight are crooked and at angles causes inaccuracy.


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

dkoeppel said:


> They are all way too expensive....everything has gotten out of hand in my opinion...right now a high end rest, sight, quiver and stabilizer will cost almost as much as a flagship bow....it's ridiculous.....thats why I still shoot a Halon 6 with a QAD that I took off my previous bow, an old Kwikee 3 and an HHA Tetra that I bought used here on AT! Haha.
> 
> Are you sure those manufacturers have models with 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments for anything under about $275. I did a quick search just to see what all was out there and couldn't find anything.


The cbe cx5 has all of that for $159 and it’s carbon fiber. I suspect a lot of folks will end up shooting that sight. The cbe tactic line is even cheaper and they’re great. I shot a tactic micro for a couple seasons and it was built like a tank for $90


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

BTtuner said:


> The MBG Mountain Lite sells for $219 at my shop. The issue I see with the Tetras is I've never seen one with a true level bubble. People who use the level on that sight are crooked and at angles causes inaccuracy.


I see...I was only looking at single pin sliders...I made the switch to a single pin many, many years ago...

How many? My first single pin was a Myles Keller pendulum...only a few old heads will remember those...LOL!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I was told a high end sight company. You guys normally do your due diligence. Look at Axcel specifically Brandon had imhis bow blurred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

All the sight prices are out of hand.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> I was told a high end sight company. You guys normally do your due diligence. Look at Axcel specifically Brandon had imhis bow blurred
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you're right on this. There may be other manufacturers but I bet Axcel will be in the mix early.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Leviw96 said:


> All the sight prices are out of hand.


You ain't lying....I had the "new bow wants" all last year but every time I asked my buddy if he wanted to take the 1-1.5 hour drive to the only shop in the area we buy from, he was busy...so after the itch for that particular day had subsided, I'd thank him for saving me $1500-2000. Haha. 

Unfortunately in the end I didn't save anything...another friend is a pro-staffer for Bergara (and a bad influence....) so I'm now the proud owner of a Bergara B14 Ridge in 300 WM that I'll use on a moose hunt next fall.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

dkoeppel said:


> You ain't lying....I had the "new bow wants" all last year but every time I asked my buddy if he wanted to take the 1-1.5 hour drive to the only shop in the area we buy from, he was busy...so after the itch for that particular day had subsided, I'd thank him for saving me $1500-2000. Haha.
> 
> Unfortunately in the end I didn't save anything...another friend is a pro-staffer for Bergara (and a bad influence....) so I'm now the proud owner of a Bergara B14 Ridge in 300 WM that I'll use on a moose hunt next fall.


I bought a 300 prc that is yet to be shot. I’ve got a box of ammo but gosh if I wasn’t working in a gun store I would dare pay $100 for 20 rounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

bowhuntercoop said:


> V3 is garbage compared to the traix and normal cc3 cam. I built a triax with monster llimbs. Had it at 90lb draw weight. It was faster, smoother and felt less weight the a V3 with 75lb mods. I’m not a fan of the switchweight at all, they all feel 10-15lbs heavier then actual draw weight.


I completely agree 100% I don’t know how anyone can argue this. I had the vxr at 70# and it felt like 80# so I dropped it to 60# and it felt like 70# The draw cycle is so stiff it’s ridiculous and the reason I switched. The Triax and Traverse were the last great bows they made!


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

richstang75 said:


> I completely agree 100% I don’t know how anyone can argue this. I had the vxr at 70# and it felt like 80# so I dropped it to 60# and it felt like 70# The draw cycle is so stiff it’s ridiculous and the reason I switched. The Triax and Traverse were the last great bows they made!


I had a traverse, vxr and V3 at the same time and to me the VXR and v3 felt smoother and easier to draw. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay sears said:


> I had a traverse, vxr and V3 at the same time and to me the VXR and v3 felt smoother and easier to draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Lol it’s all in your head


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

richstang75 said:


> Lol it’s all in your head


Haha maybe it's in yours. I shot them back to back and didn't see what all the fuss was about. I got rid of the traverse pretty quick. I just don't like bows that are over a 30"ata.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay sears said:


> Haha maybe it's in yours. I shot them back to back and didn't see what all the fuss was about. I got rid of the traverse pretty quick. I just don't like bows that are over a 30"ata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


No I’ve been shooting over 30 years and don’t care what you think. I was replying to bowhuntercoop


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

richstang75 said:


> I completely agree 100% I don’t know how anyone can argue this. I had the vxr at 70# and it felt like 80# so I dropped it to 60# and it felt like 70# The draw cycle is so stiff it’s ridiculous and the reason I switched. The Triax and Traverse were the last great bows they made!


Maybe because I’m older and started out on a Bear whitetail. But I just sold my traverse 
And bought a V3, both were 70# , I like the V3 a lot better ,I here a lot of guys complain about stiff draw cycle. I can’t really tell the difference,


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

t morg said:


> Maybe because I’m older and started out on a Bear whitetail. But I just sold my traverse
> And bought a V3, both were 70# , I like the V3 a lot better ,I here a lot of guys complain about stiff draw cycle. I can’t really tell the difference,


Cool story but you just said a mouthful…”I hear a lot of guys complain about it” There’s a reason for that. End of discussion


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Yep, I did have a no cam hunter at one time,I regret selling. I wish I could draw both bows 
Back to back ,


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

richstang75 said:


> No I’ve been shooting over 30 years and don’t care what you think. I was replying to bowhuntercoop


Oh so now you have to be an A-hole just because I was trying to have a conversation with you. Typical! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay sears said:


> Oh so now you have to be an A-hole just because I was trying to have a conversation with you. Typical!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


You’re opinion isn’t gonna change mine so no point in commenting troll


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay sears said:


> Not trying to change your mind and not trolling. I was trying to have an adult conversation with you but I guess that's out of the question. Have a good night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


That’s not an adult conversation that’s just asking for arguments


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

richstang75 said:


> That’s not an adult conversation that’s just asking for arguments


Ok then. Just forget I said anything, good lord! It's ok for you to give your opinion on a bow but if anyone else disagrees with you then it's an argument, lol. Ok I'm done this time. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

Well, this has been an entertaining way to pass time taking a dump. Thanks guys. You didn’t disappoint


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay sears said:


> Ok then. Just forget I said anything, good lord! It's ok for you to give your opinion on a bow but if anyone else disagrees with you then it's an argument, lol. Ok I'm done this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It’s about time you figured it out


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Matt McPherson is one of the great minds in archery. Mathews are a good bow. The heaviest riser in the business,but, it doesn't kick. Some people buy a bow based on "it was dead in my hands". I have one such friend who fits in this realm. Doesn't know sheeeeet about a bow, other than after the shot. He's a dumb happy hunter. good for him. 

For my money ? Mathews needs to lighten up that riser s I can add the weight where I want,not how Matt designed it. 

Mathews needs to figue out that late high spot then dump on their cam. For my taste it sux. I hate drawing back nice and smoothe, and all of a sudden,hit into a high spot I have to overcome,overcome it with more force,then FLY right to the draw stop, and sometimes bounce off it because it's a string stop. 

Mathews gotta take that grip and that riser handle, and thin it down. Mathews IMHO always has had a poor grip,too chunky,thick. I shot my Switchback on the riser. 

Mathews does these 3 things and i'm all in,regardless of price and how many limbs they stack.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Matt McPherson is one of the great minds in archery. Mathews are a good bow. The heaviest riser in the business,but, it doesn't kick. Some people buy a bow based on "it was dead in my hands". I have one such friend who fits in this realm. Doesn't know sheeeeet about a bow, other than after the shot. He's a dumb happy hunter. good for him.
> 
> For my money ? Mathews needs to lighten up that riser s I can add the weight where I want,not how Matt designed it.
> 
> ...


Heavy what? The V3 is at 4.5 lbs. It is lighter than the revolt x and many of the Hoyt bows. They are all around the same weight now. It doesn’t stack at the end. The draw force curve shows it. It just stacks heavy and stays there. Not my taste but no high spot.


----------



## Doghouse88 (Nov 19, 2016)

I’ve had about 50% or more of the Mathews hunting bows ever made. Some were great some were finicky. But all were quality tools. 

My youngest son has shot 5 animals in 2 years with my 60# HeliM that his brother used before him. All were smoked and the 245# 12 Pt he shot this weekend ran the furthest which was about 60yds. Just a pure shooter and in my opinion every bit as good as the Switchback XT that still sits in its case.

Regarding the Triax vs VXR though. I agree with most. My oldest son has the VXR 28 and I have the Triax. Both are 28” bows and doesn’t matter whether we set them at 60, 65, or 70 mine draws easier. He says it is because mine is “broken” in??? Seriously he is convinced it is broken in but point is the difference in draw is noticeable.

That being said his noticably lighter (different sights) and better balanced also a tad quieter.

All in all give me a 30” Triax that is .3-.4 pounds lighter and feels like the VXR28 and I’ll be out $1500


----------



## Doghouse88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Agree with mm1615 I don’t feel a heavy spot at the end and the draw force curves look very similar. The VXR just feels heavier across the spectrum to me and I and my son find it is stiffer earlier in the draw than the Triax. Both dump at the end the same to me which I’m fine with and don’t have issues letting down even w deer at 25yds (wind is your friend)


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

It depends on draw technique and how it matches up with the draw force curve.
personally, I dislike bows that peak late. I find them hard to draw compared to bows that are stiff up front and ease up at the back end. For example, I found my Supra focus xl at 55 to be comparable to my TRX 40 at 62, all because the former was stiff at the back end just before rolling over.
We all use slightly different techniques to draw even if we use the same ‘style’. we’ll all have different opinions on draw cycle for this reason


richstang75 said:


> Lol it’s all in your head


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Traverse…one of the BEST Mathews bows made.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy cow this is hilarious. Some very funny arguments that rival my 5 and 7 year old arguing about what kind of pizza is better or worse. To think they let some of us out into public while driving a vehicle blows my mind.


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

samhel said:


> Holy cow this is hilarious. Some very funny arguments that rival my 5 and 7 year old arguing about what kind of pizza is better or worse. To think they let some of us out into public while driving a vehicle blows my mind.


Cold or hot? Or cheese vs. Cheese and pepperoni? Lol

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

mm1615 said:


> Heavy what? The V3 is at 4.5 lbs. It is lighter than the revolt x and many of the Hoyt bows. They are all around the same weight now. It doesn’t stack at the end. The draw force curve shows it. It just stacks heavy and stays there. Not my taste but no high spot.


There goes #1 who has no clue what WEIGHT is.

Take a deep breath and analyze. Please. It’s not just OVERALL weight. Let me REPEAT this because you brainwashed Mathews fan boys don’t seem to understand reality as you do Mathews talking points.

Now, slow your roll. Breathe. Let your mind critically think just for a second.

Mathews weighs as you stated. That’s the only truth you have come with. The rest is Mathews talking points to fool you. How so ? Easy

Measure Mathews riser length. Next measure Mathews limb lengths.

Mathews axle to axle next. Short axle huh ? 

That 4.5 pounds in compacted, squeezed into a compact design. 

What makes the Mathews shoot like a longer bow is the cam design works as a string angle buffer. Hence a mini axle shoots like a longer axle hence the monster sized cams. 

It’s great engineering. I’m not disputing Matt’s genius. PSE is doing it this year and bragging about it but it was Matt’s baby. 

The overall product is a 4.7 pound bow in 30 inch axle with stubby limbs. There is no getting around a Mathews weighs a ton for such a short axle and WHY it shoots dead in the hand after the shot. It shoots this way no because of some great design. It’s simply the distribution of the overall weight into the riser.

Here’s another one to critically think about.

Get a series of 30,31,32 inch axle bows. Take the cams and limbs off and weigh the riser. Who wants to bet on whose riser weighs the most ? Weight distribution is concentrated into the Mathews riser.

Some people love it. I have a friend who solely buys a bow on after the shot dead in the hand. He’s been Mathews brainwashed over the years,,,,” Zero Kick”. Remember ? So he judges bows on kick after the shot like it means life and death. He’s a treestand hunter that shoots a few hogs and maybe a deer every year. Not like the vibration is going to cause elbow vibrations from taking thousands of shots.

He can’t add any weight to the bow because as he says, it’s dead in his hand. He can’t balance the bow to fit his own hands and style. So I watch him get stuck about an inch before full draw every shot. 65 pounds draw and a solid 365 bench press, strong as an ox. Won’t listen to me if he distributed some of the weight, the top of the bow wouldn’t come back on drawing the bow snd would lessen this Mathews hump/dump. He’s been hypnotized by Matt McPherson advertising campaign like we were on “solocam “.

So your 4.7 weight is an advertising talking point based on weight distribution in design. 

If you’re too blind to see what Mathews has done don’t fault me for calling it out because I see thru the sales pitch. 

I love Mathews, owned a boatload of their bows but their sales campaigns are a pile of BS. Sorry that you snd others can’t see what Mathews has done and I and others have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> There goes #1 who has no clue what WEIGHT is.
> 
> Take a deep breath and analyze. Please. It’s not just OVERALL weight. Let me REPEAT this because you brainwashed Mathews fan boys don’t seem to understand reality as you do Mathews talking points.
> 
> ...


When does your book come out? Available on Kindle?


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Kliff notes version: 
Bare bow: weights are similar 
Hunting ready and balanced bow: Mathews is heaviest of the big 5 aluminum bows.


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

hoyt ventum is 5.3lb with that cutting edge extra stabilizer at the bottom. theres still stabilizer mounting so they expect you to stabilize them like everything else. you guys trip me out with your long winded posts that say nothing. A 5.3 lb bow set up with accessories weighing less than a bow thats 4.7 setup with the same stuff. why does your bias let you say such things? like you typed for probably 5-10 minutes to say some illogical stuff man. im impressed at your resolve


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ill never get that time back in my life. Reading how, per square inch Mathews bows are heavier. Trying to be convinced, essentially, that 5 pounds of fat weighs more than 5 pounds of muscle. I appreciate, I guess, the time it took to write a post that amounted to virtually nothing.

Honestly, that was word for word the biggest pillow fluffing post Ive ever read. Per square word, it is the lightest post on these boards. I fully agree with Torque Tune, the commitment it takes to make a confirmation bias pretzel like that speaks to ones resolve for sure.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

agwrestler said:


> Kliff notes version:
> Bare bow: weights are similar
> Hunting ready and balanced bow: Mathews is heaviest of the big 5 aluminum bows.




Thank you. i wanted to break it down because his answer is the same answer you hear everyday that people simply don't understand the engineering behind it. 

Why does no one talk about Mathews "stubby limbs" ? I think that is more an advancement than the riser weight !!!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RK4 said:


> Ill never get that time back in my life. Reading how, per square inch Mathews bows are heavier. Trying to be convinced, essentially, that 5 pounds of fat weighs more than 5 pounds of muscle. I appreciate, I guess, the time it took to write a post that amounted to virtually nothing.
> 
> Honestly, that was word for word the biggest pillow fluffing post Ive ever read. Per square word, it is the lightest post on these boards. I fully agree with Torque Tune, the commitment it takes to make a confirmation bias pretzel like that speaks to ones resolve for sure.



Might be because you still are in the dark and blinded by the Mathews advertising campaign. Face it, you aint too sharp. you're just like my hunting partner. Closed to expanding the "WHY".


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Might be because you still are in the dark and blinded by the Mathews advertising campaign. Face it, you aint too sharp. you're just like my hunting partner. Closed to expanding the "WHY".


“you aint too sharp”??
Hmm…”you aint too sharp”…maybe you should take a break from Archery Talk…it appears you are getting a little flustered.


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Might be because you still are in the dark and blinded by the Mathews advertising campaign. Face it, you aint too sharp. you're just like my hunting partner. Closed to expanding the "WHY".


What the holy hell are you talking about? Are we talking about bow weight distribution as some dark conspiracy led by Pete Shepley in a Palpatine costume? We are talking about bow weight. BOW WEIGHT! Seriously. Pick up the bow. Is the weight ok? Buy it or dont. Too heavy, buy something lighter. We are talking about the weight of a bow as the new investigation taken up by the people who allegedly solved the Zodiac case.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RK4 said:


> What the holy hell are you talking about? Are we talking about bow weight distribution as some dark conspiracy led by Pete Shepley in a Palpatine costume? We are talking about bow weight. BOW WEIGHT! Seriously. Pick up the bow. Is the weight ok? Buy it or dont. Too heavy, buy something lighter. We are talking about the weight of a bow as the new investigation taken up by the people who allegedly solved the Zodiac case.



If you can't figure out a bow reacts differently with weight distribution,what's the sense even trying to communicate withy you ? You're just like my buddy. If it's too heavy, lift more weights. 

Why do top archers have their bows with weighted attachments the way they do ? Answer that, and you may have a chance.


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> If you can't figure out a bow reacts differently with weight distribution,what's the sense even trying to communicate withy you ? You're just like my buddy. If it's too heavy, lift more weights.
> 
> Why do top archers have their bows with weighted attachments the way they do ? Answer that, and you may have a chance.


I dont see anywhere in the ultra evil Mathews marketing campaign where they say that their bows have weight distributions that rid the need of stabilizers and/or weights. Or any company for that matter. And Im not disputing the fact that stabilizer weight distribution has a large role in performance. But you are having this come off as some sinister entity trying to eat babies through riser design. Its just weird that you care this much about something people can decide for themselves when shooting a bow.

"In the dark and blinded by Mathews advertising campaign" is taking things WAY too seriously. It is just bizarre. And just sounds, silly.


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

Put your peckers away boys, this pissing match is over. Take this crap to Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a 31.5 VXR and I don't have any extra weight on it. Surprise I shoot it just fine.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> There goes #1 who has no clue what WEIGHT is.
> 
> Take a deep breath and analyze. Please. It’s not just OVERALL weight. Let me REPEAT this because you brainwashed Mathews fan boys don’t seem to understand reality as you do Mathews talking points.
> 
> ...


First off, who the hell do you think you are? Saying I have no clue, brainwashed, fanboy and this and that. Treat others as you want to be treated yourself. Individuals like you are making this forum harder to visit. What I mentioned about weight was PHYSICAL weight and not distributed weight. At no point did I mention anything other than total weight. Learn to read and comprehend. Regardless, arguing with you is like playing chess with a pigeon (you in case you missed it). No matter how good you are the pigeon will crap all over the board and strut around like it won anyway. You just crapped all over this thread.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RK4 said:


> I dont see anywhere in the ultra evil Mathews marketing campaign where they say that their bows have weight distributions that rid the need of stabilizers and/or weights. Or any company for that matter. And Im not disputing the fact that stabilizer weight distribution has a large role in performance. But you are having this come off as some sinister entity trying to eat babies through riser design. Its just weird that you care this much about something people can decide for themselves when shooting a bow.
> 
> "In the dark and blinded by Mathews advertising campaign" is taking things WAY too seriously. It is just bizarre. And just sounds, silly.



Why would Mathews say what they are doing to their designs to the public ? So others can copy them and steal back market share ? Come on man,to quote Brandon. 

PSE already this year has taken Matt McPherson's idea of oversized cams to help extend angle and give a bump to string angle nullifying nock pinch for long draw shooters. Another genius design by Mathews.Why lengthen up the riser and add more weight and cost ? Just lengthen the cam @ full draw,the string feeds off the cam don't it ? 

Mathews is and always has been the sharpest in the advertising archery biz. It's not EVIL, it's genius. It's just a simple fact what they have done. Elongated the riser, shortened up the limbs,and elongated the cams. Resulting is a heavier riser that leaves you with a dead after the shot feel. It's a good thing, but it also hurts if you like to balance a bow based upon how yuou like it to feel when you draw,hold and acquire your target.

Fact of the matter is ? I truly believe Mathews feels hunters don't mess with weighing down their bows,and thats why it goes over so well. Hunters normally hunt and are not target shooters by and large.


----------



## jluepke (Nov 24, 2009)

I spot a V3 X 29 on the white tag above the grip. Also in a new tan color...👀 Looks like that's what they are calling it! Hope there is a 33 as well.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

You can also see how the sight will mount in front of the riser


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

You haven’t mentioned limb angle, or harmonic dampeners, yet claim to understand how Mathews has engineered bows without apparent hand shock or vibration on the shot (It is not all due to the long riser). Ever thought how a long riser is _required_ to maintain a given ATA if the limbs are parallel? Ever considered why else large cams might be used on a bow? Have you seen the chart of limb angles that a chap on this site measured for a good number of bows (the Mathews bows don’t have magically wide string angles). Before you go around telling people they’re stupid, perhaps illustrate a more thorough understanding yourself.

why does a TrX40 have more vibe than a TRX 36 (the former has a longer and heavier riser)?
Why does a 70lb V3 27 have far less vibe than a bigger and heavier 60lb Perform-X, or Supra focus XL, when the latter have comparable length risers and more overall mass? There’s more to it than just mass or riser length….




MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Might be because you still are in the dark and blinded by the Mathews advertising campaign. Face it, you aint too sharp. you're just like my hunting partner. Closed to expanding the "WHY".


----------



## Brent.hood (Feb 9, 2012)

I see a new quiver there as well


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Arrow shaft is super close to the riser. Combine this quiver with the new sight, integrate rest and hopefully less reflexed riser for a much better balanced bow.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

agwrestler said:


> Arrow shaft is super close to the riser. Combine this quiver with the new sight, integrate rest and hopefully less reflexed riser for a much better balanced bow.


I don't think that's the arrow. Pretty sure that's part of the quiver but I could be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

ukxbow said:


> You haven’t mentioned limb angle, or harmonic dampeners, yet claim to understand how Mathews has engineered bows without apparent hand shock or vibration on the shot (It is not all due to the long riser). Ever thought how a long riser is _required_ to maintain a given ATA if the limbs are parallel? Ever considered why else large cams might be used on a bow? Have you seen the chart of limb angles that a chap on this site measured for a good number of bows (the Mathews bows don’t have magically wide string angles). Before you go around telling people they’re stupid, perhaps illustrate a more thorough understanding yourself.
> 
> why does a TrX40 have more vibe than a TRX 36 (the former has a longer and heavier riser)?
> Why does a 70lb V3 27 have far less vibe than a bigger and heavier 60lb Perform-X, or Supra focus XL, when the latter have comparable length risers and more overall mass? There’s more to it than just mass or riser length….


You’re out in left field so how can anyone talk sense to you ? 

All bows have silencing. Longer riser does NOT stop vibration soley. Duh !!! *** is wrong with you ? 

A more dense heavier riser dissipates vibration. 

You going to tell me Mathews oversized cams are not helping to reduce string angle and nock pinch ? 
maybe

Seems Mathews is using PSE wide limb stance and PSE is now using Mathews oversized cams to improve string angle.

We were talking short hunting bows btw incase you were not paying attention. The 34 TRX doesn’t apply here0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

You're grasping at straws here. I love how you've attributed your own flawed logic to me. I was pointing out your oversimplified explanation of the role of 'heavy risers' and failure to consider the role of other factors and now you try to suggest your point was mine - *see bold. *

Not all bows have silencing.... w-w-whaaat is silencing? Do you mean dampeners of various kinds (which can reduce vibration and noise)? If so, no, they don't all have them and, where they do, they are often in different forms in different places.

No, I am not telling you that big cams don't increase string angle, but I am suggesting that is not the only reason why they are sometimes used. I have never suggested otherwise.

Physics does not discriminate between hunting and target bows by the way. The exact same principles apply. Try thinking about a Perform X vs a SF XL LD for a moment. Which bow is more dead in the hand and why (assuming you know)? Clue: it isn't due to riser mass..... _this_ is why over simplistic explanations are useless. There are a number of factors at play and you're banging a big drum very loudly about just one trying to convince everyone that you've figured out 'the truth' and that we're all stupid. It isn't working....




MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You’re out in left field so how can anyone talk sense to you ?
> 
> All bows have silencing. *Longer riser does NOT stop vibration soley. Duh !!! *** is wrong with you ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

ukxbow said:


> You're grasping at straws here. I love how you've attributed your own flawed logic to me. I was pointing out your oversimplified explanation of the role of 'heavy risers' and failure to consider the role of other factors and now you try to suggest your point was mine - *see bold. *
> 
> Not all bows have silencing.... w-w-whaaat is silencing? Do you mean dampeners of various kinds (which can reduce vibration and noise)? If so, no, they don't all have them and, where they do, they are often in different forms in different places.
> 
> ...



Really wise guy ? Then you explain how Mathews does this no kick. there is ZERO revolutionary design to the riser, or everyone would be using it. It's very simple in plain sight. The bow is weighted into the riser, and slimmed down on the limbs, and the cam jutt out to prolong a bit more to extending string angle which affords less nock pinch. 

The longer axle Mathews clearly are not using the same sort of riser. Why ? lmfao....it would weigh as much as a VW.


----------



## ALshooter 79 (Aug 16, 2021)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Really wise guy ? Then you explain how Mathews does this no kick. there is ZERO revolutionary design to the riser, or everyone would be using it. It's very simple in plain sight. The bow is weighted into the riser, and slimmed down on the limbs, and the cam jutt out to prolong a bit more to extending string angle which affords less nock pinch.
> 
> The longer axle Mathews clearly are not using the same sort of riser. Why ? lmfao....it would weigh as much as a VW.


I think the axles' arcs of travel create opposing forces in a V3 where other designs cause a forward push. Maybe it has other deadening effects?


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Really wise guy ? Then you explain how Mathews does this no kick. there is ZERO revolutionary design to the riser, or everyone would be using it. It's very simple in plain sight. The bow is weighted into the riser, and slimmed down on the limbs, and the cam jutt out to prolong a bit more to extending string angle which affords less nock pinch.
> 
> The longer axle Mathews clearly are not using the same sort of riser. Why ? lmfao....it would weigh as much as a VW.


Nancy, just settle down…stop being so argumentative. What you are slamming the keyboard with is your opinion…Just an FYI…other people think differently and have other options and that’s okay. Calm down.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

richstang75 said:


> Cool story but you just said a mouthful…”I hear a lot of guys complain about it” There’s a reason for that. End of discussion


“End of discussion.” Those self proclaimed mike drops are always humorous. Men just aren’t as manly anymore so they complain about draw cycles.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

The main reason for Mathews bows’ lack of hand shock and forward motion isn’t solely related to the riser per se. Damn, you’re obsessed with heavy risers, aren’t you? Keep thinking beyond the riser and maybe you will join the other dots up. Sure, a heavy riser helps a little, but doesn’t get you far if your other design considerations aren’t also focused on reducing hand shock and vibration. You mentioned something about ‘slimmed down limbs’ (getting warmer) but what do you mean here? Narrow, short, thin, light weight? Can you elaborate? Any guesses what else is going on?.



MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:
> 
> 
> > Really wise guy ? Then you explain how Mathews does this no kick. there is ZERO revolutionary design to the riser, or everyone would be using it. It's very simple in plain sight. The bow is weighted into the riser, and slimmed down on the limbs, and the cam jutt out to prolong a bit more to extending string angle which affords less nock pinch.
> ...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

ukxbow said:


> The main reason for Mathews bows’ lack of hand shock and forward motion isn’t solely related to the riser per se. Damn, you’re obsessed with heavy risers, aren’t you? Keep thinking beyond the riser and maybe you will join the other dots up. Sure, a heavy riser helps a little, but doesn’t get you far if your other design considerations aren’t also focused on reducing hand shock and vibration. You mentioned something about ‘slimmed down limbs’ (getting warmer) but what do you mean here? Narrow, short, thin, light weight? Can you elaborate? Any guesses what else is going on?.



Well this is the point you are missing I believe. Every manufacturer has computer imagining of hand shock etc. and how to disperse it away from the handle. They use many different ways including suppression materials that absorb and soften the vibration. They do it many different ways, and sure some might do it better than other companies that have less expenditure in R&D. 

Mathews is about the lone ranger that does it with a weighted thick riser. I'm not talking the whole Mathews line up. It's on the short series bows,,from the Triax to the Vertix to the V line. When you get off the 31.5 riser, you can see the riser changes. VRX is translated to extended bridged riser. Thats what Mathews used, I think I counted 6 bridges on a Mathews ? Or was that a Bowtech, I forget,both are bridged to the teeth. Why ? To disipate vibration away from the handle. The heavier and longer riser cancels a ton of it obviously. Mathews has conquered the hand shock by doing this. Unfortunetely, if they increased the axle, the bow would weight a ton more. 

Many hunters like it. I prefer to use weight to BALANCE the bow in my hand so that when I draw, it holds tightly to where I want it to hold in my semi open hand. Then after the shot to fall forwards. I hate a ow that has the top cam come backwards. Mathews bows do fall forward with just a bit of stabilizer influence. To back bar a Mathews V series bow ? Nah, now it's a super duper compacted weighted riser.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Outdoor G said:


> Nancy, just settle down…stop being so argumentative. What you are slamming the keyboard with is your opinion…Just an FYI…other people think differently and have other options and that’s okay. Calm down.




Nancy huh ? OK Karen


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

I realize several of you are in a pissing match, but can we get back on topic. *Much more interested in hearing leaks on the new Mathews bows coming out.* I do have a master's degree in mechanical engineering, so I can emphatically say that both of you have aspects of your argument that are right and wrong.

Here is another thread with additional info on the bows:








Mathews 2022 V3 X 29


👀👀 I spy a V3 X 29 on the white tag above the grip on the far right bow. Also in a new tan color! Hope they come out with a 33 as well. Looks like a picatinny sight mount and a new quiver design as well.




www.archerytalk.com





If you are interested in the physics behind strength, weight, vibration, etc., I would recommend the following books:








Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (McGraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering): Budynas, Richard, Nisbett, Keith: 9780073398204: Amazon.com: Books


Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (McGraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) [Budynas, Richard, Nisbett, Keith] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (McGraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering)



www.amazon.com












Mechanical Vibration: Palm III, William J.: 9780471345558: Amazon.com: Books


Mechanical Vibration [Palm III, William J.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Mechanical Vibration



www.amazon.com





Have a good one all and good luck hunting this fall.


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

__


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Notorious_007 said:


> I realize several of you are in a pissing match, but can we get back on topic. *Much more interested in hearing leaks on the new Mathews bows coming out.* I do have a master's degree in mechanical engineering, so I can emphatically say that both of you have aspects of your argument that are right and wrong.
> 
> Here is another thread with additional info on the bows:
> 
> ...


The three variables that vibration is dependent upon are mass (m), damping coefficient (c), and spring constant (k) of the material. The spring constant and damping coefficient depend on the material used (i.e. aluminum, carbon) and it's inherent properties (density, elasticity, etc.).


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Nancy huh ? OK Karen


Nancy is 2021…Karen is so 2018…come on, get with the program.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Sad, I go on a business trip for three days and return to find the life completely sucked out of what had been a pretty good thread...the thread name is *2022 Mathews Rumors* but now there are 3 full pages of pontificating, bickering and even silly name calling over marketing campaigns, riser weight, etc? Geez.... This sucks.....


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

2022 Mathews rumors...bows are heavy because...my mom said they weren't...smh 
That's when I began skipping past someone's short essay like posts. Please revive this thread or do us all a favor and end it's suffering.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

dkoeppel said:


> Sad, I go on a business trip for three days and return to find the life completely sucked out of what had been a pretty good thread...the thread name is *2022 Mathews Rumors* but now there are 3 full pages of pontificating, bickering and even silly name calling over marketing campaigns, riser weight, etc? Geez.... This sucks.....


This is Archery Talk…where grown men hide behind their computers and type things that they would never say in person or at church on Sunday. 
Archery Talk…is where guys who get hen pecked all day by MeMaw release some steam and spout off like a spoiled child…this my friends is Archery Talk…


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

dkoeppel said:


> Sad, I go on a business trip for three days and return to find the life completely sucked out of what had been a pretty good thread...the thread name is *2022 Mathews Rumors* but now there are 3 full pages of pontificating, bickering and even silly name calling over marketing campaigns, riser weight, etc? Geez.... This sucks.....


Ignore works great... it really does improve things...gets rid of the garbage.


----------



## CharleshBronson (Sep 28, 2015)

Soooo about those new bow rumors?.......... lol


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

So what do you think about the new color? I was hoping it would be a little darker. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

Jay sears said:


> So what do you think about the new color? I was hoping it would be a little darker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I'm not a tan fan on bows, but I hope they have a dark brown like Prime had a couple years ago.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Ignore works great... it really does improve things...gets rid of the garbage.


Is there actually an "ignore" feature where I can block certain peoples posts or entries so that I never even have to sift through them in the future?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, click on their name under their avatar. You’ll see *ignore. *It’s a great asset, I use it all the time.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jay sears said:


> So what do you think about the new color? I was hoping it would be a little darker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I kinda like it! It’s not exactly tan but not grey either. I mean its hard to tell from the one pic but reminds me a little of Bowtechs smoke grey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerHunter2005343 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jay sears said:


> Na not really. I'm ready to see a different cam system that's for sure. The chill R is a great bow though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


they need a smotther cam system i shoot my v3 and then go shoot my trx 40 and it makes the v3 feel like **** when you draw.


----------



## DeerHunter2005343 (Jan 12, 2021)

i am almost positive it will be just like the V3 and they will change somthing barly the v3 is same thing as the vxr but it has the center rolller gaurd which does not help much cause if it did the trx line up would have it. they will probally have the v3 but new name and diffrent size and a new color.


----------



## DeerHunter2005343 (Jan 12, 2021)

TheMute417 said:


> Just, why?
> I'm not sure what that would do.


maybe more speed idrk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

I was at the factory, and was told that the upcoming carbon riser Mathews will have a thinner carbon construction, and be filled with helium to push out air, making the bow lighter. The limbs will have a layer of graphene, to make them the strongest limbs ever made. The bows will be coated in unobtanium, making the finish indestructible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

mnarcheri said:


> I was at the factory, and was told that the upcoming carbon riser Mathews will have a thinner carbon construction, and be filled with helium to push out air, making the bow lighter. The limbs will have a layer of graphene, to make them the strongest limbs ever made. The bows will be coated in unobtanium, making the finish indestructible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds expensive. Lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Trust me on this, Mathews could come out with a "new bow" that has one of their 10 year old riser designs, a solo cam and solid limbs and because they tell everyone its better it will out sell everything!


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

Mathews carbon = 2995


----------



## DeerHunter2005343 (Jan 12, 2021)

mnarcheri said:


> I was at the factory, and was told that the upcoming carbon riser Mathews will have a thinner carbon construction, and be filled with helium to push out air, making the bow lighter. The limbs will have a layer of graphene, to make them the strongest limbs ever made. The bows will be coated in unobtanium, making the finish indestructible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can not tell if he is joking or not lol 😂


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

DeerHunter2005343 said:


> I can not tell if he is joking or not lol [emoji23]


I'm about 99% sure they're not making a carbon bow. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## HillbillyHoosier (Nov 4, 2021)

V3 33 ata 7 inch brace height


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Well we all know that one of them is a V3X 29 and I'm guessing the other is a 32 or 33 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jay sears said:


> I'm about 99% sure they're not making a carbon bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


If they did Mikey’s head would explode trying to explain why Mathews carbon was actually designed to feel heavier because it utilized super secret proprietary Area 51 Dragon Magic [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndMaintSup (Sep 8, 2019)

Jay sears said:


> Well we all know that one of them is a V3X 29 and I'm guessing the other is a 32 or 33
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


According to my local dealer, yes it is a 33".


----------



## IndMaintSup (Sep 8, 2019)

DeerHunter2005343 said:


> i am almost positive it will be just like the V3 and they will change somthing barly the v3 is same thing as the vxr but it has the center rolller gaurd which does not help much cause if it did the trx line up would have it. they will probally have the v3 but new name and diffrent size and a new color.


 I mean if you really look at it, they're pretty much still selling modified Halons. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Dirt9 (Dec 5, 2020)

Could put switch weight cams on a halon and pretty much have a v3...


----------



## pocosabo (Feb 22, 2016)

HillbillyHoosier said:


> V3 33 ata 7 inch brace height


I will buy


HillbillyHoosier said:


> V3 33 ata 7 inch brace height


I Will buy that!! 
TraV3erse


----------



## LostnWoods1 (Apr 21, 2019)

They need to come out with a carbon. I bet it would be a nice one too.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

LostnWoods1 said:


> They need to come out with a carbon. I bet it would be a nice one too.


Been saying this last 3 years

This is the only way I’m coming back to Mathews 

Theyd kill it for sure
I want to see [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

mnarcheri said:


> I was at the factory, and was told that the upcoming carbon riser Mathews will have a thinner carbon construction, and be filled with helium to push out air, making the bow lighter. The limbs will have a layer of graphene, to make them the strongest limbs ever made. The bows will be coated in unobtanium, making the finish indestructible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, Does it come with free hip waders to keep all the bull crap you just spewed off your boots?


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Dirt9 said:


> Could put switch weight cams on a halon and pretty much have a v3...


 I have a V3, and after buying a Halon 6 recently, I can’t disagree.
I do prefer the V3 though.


----------



## HillbillyHoosier (Nov 4, 2021)

pocosabo said:


> I will buy
> 
> I Will buy that!!
> TraV3erse


I got an elite remedy but I would definitely try a V3 with those fixings


----------



## jameswelder (May 8, 2018)

Draw rope broke and my bow dropped about 30 foot and t boned a log 2 days ago and it's done for so I'm just over here waiting for new bows to release to see what I want 🤣 maybe this will start an argument too


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Wiscoboy said:


> Id like to see them go back to smooth and quiet. The speed thing has been done before. Make a 2022 bow similar to the switchback.


I agree the switchback was a sweet bow, sadly mine decked out switchback was stolen.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone know when the orders will stop on the V3's? Was wanting a lefty 27 ambush green riser and black limbs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

auwood74 said:


> Anyone know when the orders will stop on the V3's? Was wanting a lefty 27 ambush green riser and black limbs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I think you have a whole extra year to keep ordering current models.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

ArrowBulletHook said:


> I'm not a tan fan on bows, but I hope they have a dark brown like Prime had a couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Prime still has the Grizzly Brown.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

cb360j said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you have a whole extra year to keep ordering current models.


Yes. Mathews always keeps the previous flagship bows in the lineup for the next year. This year the VXRs will drop off.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

jameswelder said:


> Draw rope broke and my bow dropped about 30 foot and t boned a log 2 days ago and it's done for so I'm just over here waiting for new bows to release to see what I want [emoji1787] maybe this will start an argument too


Dang, how old was your pull rope? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswelder (May 8, 2018)

Jay sears said:


> Dang, how old was your pull rope?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk
> Brand new,took the it out of the packet when hung the stand 3 weeks ago


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

VeritasHunter said:


> Prime still has the Grizzly Brown.


I wish Primes didn’t vibrate so much.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Outdoor G said:


> I wish Primes didn’t vibrate so much.


The new ones don't.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome thank you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

PNWArcher82 said:


> I have a V3, and after buying a Halon 6 recently, I can’t disagree.
> I do prefer the V3 though.


Interesting, I have a Halon 6 that's in perfect shape and shoots great but I usually buy a new bow every 5 years or so and really want to shoot the new 29" version it appears they are about to release. 

Since you have both, can you share the differences as you see them? Thanks in advance.
David


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

dkoeppel said:


> Interesting, I have a Halon 6 that's in perfect shape and shoots great but I usually buy a new bow every 5 years or so and really want to shoot the new 29" version it appears they are about to release.
> 
> Since you have both, can you share the differences as you see them? Thanks in advance.
> David


They both have 70lbs limbs (well I guess V3 is switchweight, but has 70lb mods. 

My DL is 29.5”, and I have 29” mods on both since Mathews tend to run long. 

The Halon feels ever so slightly shorter. I haven’t measured either on a draw board. 

Set at 70, the V3 is a bit stiffer to pull back, but it’s possible the Halon limbs are just softer from use and age, though there was near zero wear on the Halon front grip riser area, and much more on my V3, so it’s possible this Halon didn’t get shot much. 

The draw cycle overall feels quite similar on both. Their cams are very similar in shape, so that makes sense to me. 

They both shoot well, and feel similar at the shot. 

I’d say the V3 wins out just a tad on hand shock, but neither are really noticeable. 

I prefer the V3 overall more. It feels like it settles into the draw more, and I shoot it slightly better. But I also have hundreds/thousands of shots through it, while not even a hundred on the Halon. 

If I had to pick one, I’d pick the V3 no problem. 

But if one was $450, and one was $1200 (I paid both of those prices), I don’t know that I could say purely from shooting them that the V3 is worth the higher cost. 

The V3 feels newer. It’s more balanced and refine and all the tiny complaints you could say about the Halon, they’re pretty much gone on the V3. 

But they’re quite close, and I think only picky archers like us would really notice the differences.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

V3.5
25.5 ata
355fps


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

wraith69 said:


> View attachment 7497393


Seems like the "X" refers to the new naming scheme. Excited to see the full release. Hopefully there are more significant changes from the V3 to the V3X than there was from the VXR to the V3.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

wraith69 said:


> View attachment 7497393


Guess you were right all along wraith!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

bowman69 said:


> Guess you were right all along wraith!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL…. I just hope it’s good otherwise I won’t be buying a Mathews this year. I’ll be keeping my V3 and running it another year


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

wraith69 said:


> LOL…. I just hope it’s good otherwise I won’t be buying a Mathews this year. I’ll be keeping my V3 and running it another year


The 33 is the only one that interests me, and I have doubts it’s going to go to my DL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Has the 33” been confirmed or still just speculation? If they make the 33 in a shootable platform for me I may get one we shall see though.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Any rumors on the grips? They really need that improvement. Really don't care for switch-weight. Make the Traverse PLEASE!!


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

wraith69 said:


> Has the 33” been confirmed or still just speculation? If they make the 33 in a shootable platform for me I may get one we shall see though.


Pretty much but no other specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Glenredhawk said:


> Any rumors on the grips? They really need that improvement. Really don't care for switch-weight. Make the Traverse PLEASE!!


Both bows are SW with engage grip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nnniiicccceeeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Last year by now we had some good leaks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Last year by now we had some good leaks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I am waiting for a 33 ata leak! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Glenredhawk said:


> Any rumors on the grips? They really need that improvement. Really don't care for switch-weight. Make the Traverse PLEASE!!


Don't mind the Switchweight as much as tying the DL to the same mod. End up needing to stock that many more mods. Think about it, 10 different mods just for DLs 26-30.5), and then 4 sets of those to match all the draw weights (50,60,65,70). And 2 mods per bow (top and bottom). That means, in order to have every possible combination a shop would need 80 mods per bow. Yes, you won't use them all, but you need to be prepared for that possibility.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lee lakoski is usually pretty good about leaking something but he’s been quiet this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Last year by now we had some good leaks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We haven't seen anything from Mathews directly. All we've been told is that we will have demo bows prior to the 16th.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

VeritasHunter said:


> We haven't seen anything from Mathews directly. All we've been told is that we will have demo bows prior to the 16th.


Are you with a shop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Their marketing is good. That little teaser video has me excited for the release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

vmals said:


> Their marketing is good. That little teaser video has me excited for the release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I’m pretty sure the bow rack beat them to the teaser video too lol.


Edited for autocorrect


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

you would see a patent or tradmark filing come up if they had a new bow name, its looking like v3x


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Are you with a shop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Work at one. Just had the new Prime demo bows in last week to shoot.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

VeritasHunter said:


> Work at one. Just had the new Prime demo bows in last week to shoot.


Whats going on with Prime?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Glenredhawk said:


> Whats going on with Prime?


It’s probably what people should be talking about. Mathews isn’t changing much at all. Yes, you’ll get a 33 but same grip and same switch weight tech meaning the draw cycle will be worse than the Traverse. Yes, you’ll get some gimmicky mounting system that will work with one sight (that most won’t want anyway) but frankly you’d probably be better off with a MUCH cheaper Traverse. Granted this is simply applying basic logic to everything we’ve heard thus far and I could end up eating my words.

But Prime is changing their game completely going away from dual cams to supposedly a tunable (a la elite and Bowtech) 3 track. Given Prime blows everyone else away on fit, finish and color options I’m interested. Didn’t love my CT3 and pretty much swore off Prime but who knows now. I’ve heard they still have center grip - not sure if I love that because of the string angle issues but I will say my CT3 probably held better than any hunting bow I’ve shot. Draw cycle sucked though and tuning them was a pain IMO.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Predator said:


> It’s probably what people should be talking about. Mathews isn’t changing much at all. Yes, you’ll get a 33 but same grip and same switch weight tech meaning the draw cycle will be worse than the Traverse. Yes, you’ll get some gimmicky mounting system that will work with one sight (that most won’t want anyway) but frankly you’d probably be better off with a MUCH cheaper Traverse. Granted this is simply applying basic logic to everything we’ve heard thus far and I could end up eating my words.
> 
> But Prime is changing their game completely going away from dual cams to supposedly a tunable (a la elite and Bowtech) 3 track. Given Prime blows everyone else away on fit, finish and color options I’m interested. Didn’t love my CT3 and pretty much swore off Prime but who knows now. I’ve heard they still have center grip - not sure if I love that because of the string angle issues but I will say my CT3 probably held better than any hunting bow I’ve shot. Draw cycle sucked though and tuning them was a pain IMO.


Very good point. Will be interesting to see what Prime brings to the table. They do have a lot of desirable feature and if they can fix that draw could be a heck of a bow.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Primes release date is the same as Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roushvert9 (Sep 21, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Very good point. Will be interesting to see what Prime brings to the table. They do have a lot of desirable feature and if they can fix that draw could be a heck of a bow.


They need to fix how loud it is and the shock you feel at release also. I had a Black series i got rid of solely because of the shock. Maybe it was just me but no rod i put on it seemed to help much. I shouldnt need to change out string stops, put stuff on the strings and mess with rods constantly to get a bow to shoot well


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

roushvert9 said:


> They need to fix how loud it is and the shock you feel at release also. I had a Black series i got rid of solely because of the shock. Maybe it was just me but no rod i put on it seemed to help much. I shouldnt need to change out string stops, put stuff on the strings and mess with rods constantly to get a bow to shoot well


Did it not shoot well? Or was it just loud and vibrate like a tuning fork? Those are two different things. Not having shot a Prime myself, I can't speak to the tuning part, but I have friends with them and I don't like the sharp almost metalic ting sound the older models made. Have not heard a shot released off the black series or newer.

If the new 33 ata model does not draw as nice as my Traverse I will not be purchasing a new bow this year from Mathews. The Traverse is my first and only Mathews and I love it. I did not like the Atlas or the Hoyts this past year. If Prime changes things up a bit I might try them out.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


You forgot the 1 in front of the 7 lol.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Predator said:


> But Prime is changing their game completely going away from dual cams to supposedly a tunable (a la elite and Bowtech) 3 track. Given Prime blows everyone else away on fit, finish and color options I’m interested. Didn’t love my CT3 and pretty much swore off Prime but who knows now. I’ve heard they still have center grip - not sure if I love that because of the string angle issues but I will say my CT3 probably held better than any hunting bow I’ve shot. Draw cycle sucked though and tuning them was a pain IMO.


Actually very different system from Elite and Bowtech. Unique way of using "spacers".


----------



## EdMa (Jun 29, 2021)

SixsixLuke said:


> Anybody out there want Mathews to bring back the monster lines in 2022? I can’t be the only one waitin on them to bring back the monsters!!!


I don’t own one but I got to shoot a few of this 2021 and 2020 bows and they were pretty nice. I think they could use a longer ATA bow for the bigger guys. 27 31 and 33-34 would be some nice sizes for them. Gotta find a way to lighten em up too!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

VeritasHunter said:


> Actually very different system from Elite and Bowtech. Unique way of using "spacers".


Understand...and will be interested to see how it works. But my understanding is that it achieves the same end in terms of tuning and apparently doesn't require a press, similar to Elite and Bowtech. Correct?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Best part of the new Mathews bows are all the “Proving Ground” videos that come out.


----------



## CharleshBronson (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok so lets get a rumor recap. 33 ata? New cams? New quiver, color and sight?


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

CharleshBronson said:


> Ok so lets get a rumor recap. 33 ata? New cams? New quiver, color and sight?


29 & 33” ata. Switchweight cams. Copied Hoyt with a streamlined sight attachment. New sight. New quiver options. So basically two new v3’s with a new way to attach a sight.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Carbon bar sight integrated right through the middle of the riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

If you love the Traverse. Try shooting a PSE EVO NXT 33 or the new PSE EVL 34. 
I had a Traverse for couple of years and I loved the bow.
Then I got a PSE NXT33 about a year ago and when I compared them by shooting side by side in my backyard... I fell in love with the PSE and ended up selling my Traverse. 
I like the PSE Evolve cam better. I think it is smoother drawing and has better back wall than the Traverse Cam. With the PSE bow I out shot the Traverse every day that I shot and compared them over the period of couple of months. The PSE just holds better at full draw making it for me easier to hold on target and I just shoot tighter groups with it... which was hard for me to believe. I never thought I would go back to shooting a PSE bows again but I did. Don't see myself going back to Mathews!


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..I'm going to keep my "Traverse" for 3D and everyday shooting..And order a Mach 1 with the Evolve cam for hunting before you can't get an evolve cam...smooth as butter


----------



## CharleshBronson (Sep 28, 2015)

Carl said:


> If you love the Traverse. Try shooting a PSE EVO NXT 33 or the new PSE EVL 34.
> I had a Traverse for couple of years and I loved the bow.
> Then I got a PSE NXT33 about a year ago and when I compared them by shooting side by side in my backyard... I fell in love with the PSE and ended up selling my Traverse.
> I like the PSE Evolve cam better. I think it is smoother drawing and has better back wall than the Traverse Cam. With the PSE bow I out shot the Traverse every day that I shot and compared them over the period of couple of months. The PSE just holds better at full draw making it for me easier to hold on target and I just shoot tighter groups with it... which was hard for me to believe. I never thought I would go back to shooting a PSE bows again but I did. Don't see myself going back to Mathews!



I think I'm one of the weird people that actually like the Traverse grip. I shot both bows and sold the PSE. But the PSE is an amazing bow. I am waiting to see what comes out but I think I am going to get another Traverse and save money.


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

Anyone else see the 💩show in the Mathews forum? Their 2022 thread got locked!!! Lol

But seriously, what can we speculate Mathews to do that wouldn’t be rehashing their last 2 years and following Hoyt’s sight-mounting lead?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

ThumbsMcGee86 said:


> Anyone else see the show in the Mathews forum? Their 2022 thread got locked!!! Lol


In all honestly it should have been locked 4 or 5 times before this last dumpster fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Carl said:


> If you love the Traverse. Try shooting a PSE EVO NXT 33 or the new PSE EVL 34.
> I had a Traverse for couple of years and I loved the bow.
> Then I got a PSE NXT33 about a year ago and when I compared them by shooting side by side in my backyard... I fell in love with the PSE and ended up selling my Traverse.
> I like the PSE Evolve cam better. I think it is smoother drawing and has better back wall than the Traverse Cam. With the PSE bow I out shot the Traverse every day that I shot and compared them over the period of couple of months. The PSE just holds better at full draw making it for me easier to hold on target and I just shoot tighter groups with it... which was hard for me to believe. I never thought I would go back to shooting a PSE bows again but I did. Don't see myself going back to Mathews!


I had the opposite experience. I preferred the traverse by a wide stretch. The PSE is great but I much preferred the traverse. I’ve never seen a pse that holds as well as the current mathews design. The lower grip placement of the mathews has some drawbacks, but it’s advantage is how well the bow holds. I have some time coming up with the pse Mach one, curious to see how I feel about it compared to the traverse. The weight savings might pull me over. 

D


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

I heard today that one of the new bows will be a 500fps auto cocking crossbow, but Quiet like a v3. Could be a game changer.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Dryfirecharlie said:


> I heard today that one of the new bows will be a 500fps auto cocking crossbow, but Quiet like a v3. Could be a game changer.


Already out, called Ravin


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

Outdoor G said:


> Already out, called Ravin


A ravin sounds like a 30/06 going off


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

CharleshBronson said:


> I think I'm one of the weird people that actually like the Traverse grip. I shot both bows and sold the PSE. But the PSE is an amazing bow. I am waiting to see what comes out but I think I am going to get another Traverse and save money.


The Mathews Engage grip is way better than the PSE grip. Now, the carbon riser grip on the Mach 1 was great.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Dryfirecharlie said:


> A ravin sounds like a 30/06 going off


More like a .450 Bushmaster…Crossgun junk


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

Outdoor G said:


> More like a .450 Bushmaster…Crossgun junk


Haha. Exactly


----------



## mritter465 (Jan 10, 2015)

Excited to see the announcement on 11/16/21.


----------



## wolfjaw (Feb 6, 2014)

My guess is that the “X” in V3X will refer to crossover. Last year they came out with the TRX34 and advertised that as a bow you could hunt with, I’m thinking they’ll do the same only the other way around with a hunting bow. Given the rumors about an integrated sight and riser length, that’s my guess.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

All they’d have to do it put a shorter cam on the Atlas.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

wolfjaw said:


> My guess is that the “X” in V3X will refer to crossover. Last year they came out with the TRX34 and advertised that as a bow you could hunt with, I’m thinking they’ll do the same only the other way around with a hunting bow. Given the rumors about an integrated sight and riser length, that’s my guess.


It would be hard to be a crossover bow at 29 and 33 inches ATA


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

wolfjaw said:


> My guess is that the “X” in V3X will refer to crossover. Last year they came out with the TRX34 and advertised that as a bow you could hunt with, I’m thinking they’ll do the same only the other way around with a hunting bow. Given the rumors about an integrated sight and riser length, that’s my guess.


Integrated sight is a carbon bar that goes right through the center of the riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Rem788 said:


> Integrated sight is a carbon bar that goes right through the center of the riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be awesome.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Rem788 said:


> Integrated sight is a carbon bar that goes right through the center of the riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rem, you have any idea how it secures? You still need some sort of locking knob I would assume. And if that’s the case I’m the only real weight saving would be in the mounting bracket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> Rem, you have any idea how it secures? You still need some sort of locking knob I would assume. And if that’s the case I’m the only real weight saving would be in the mounting bracket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it stays out of the way of a quiver it will be awesome.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> If it stays out of the way of a quiver it will be awesome.


That would make sense since they have a new “flush” mount quiver coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> That would make sense since they have a new “flush” mount quiver coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm I had not put that together. Guess my wallet will be lighter. LOL


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh and while I’m here, saw this in CBs story yesterday. 
Can’t see much obviously but based on the loop to peep distance, I’m liking what I see. And before anyone puts in your .02 I know he has been hunting with the TRX34 and there is zero reason he would blot that out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

We only have a few days left to find out.


----------



## wolfjaw (Feb 6, 2014)

My local shop said they’ll have a demo bow tomorrow afternoon to get my hands on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

wolfjaw said:


> My local shop said they’ll have a demo bow tomorrow afternoon to get my hands on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can pm me with specs I won’t tell, promise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

and I own 2 v3 31. ugh


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> You can pm me with specs I won’t tell, promise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> Rem, you have any idea how it secures? You still need some sort of locking knob I would assume. And if that’s the case I’m the only real weight saving would be in the mounting bracket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir. From the angle I was at I couldn’t see exactly how it mounted and held to the bow. Looks like a super short maybe 4” carbon bar on the Landslyde sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Rem788 said:


> No sir. From the angle I was at I couldn’t see exactly how it mounted and held to the bow. Looks like a super short maybe 4” carbon bar on the Landslyde sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah so possibly my landslyde might fit. Hummmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tried to buy EVO EVL 34 EC but Kuiu Verde was out of stock, I was slightly bothered by weight and rusting hardware. Now this V3x 33 is possibly matching the specs pretty closely..


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

smau990 said:


> Tried to buy EVO EVL 34 EC but Kuiu Verde was out of stock, I was slightly bothered by weight and rusting hardware. Now this V3x 33 is possibly matching the specs pretty closely..


Just me or why would the camo pattern matter?


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Just me or why would the camo pattern matter?


I take it more of as a sign to wait see what 2022 brings. Also pissed me they took my money, promised delivery by some date and I have to call in and dig the info out of them that the bow is not coming. Thing came up with my usual shop and they said they can get the EVL for 100€ less if I change my mind so it worked out pretty good..


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

smau990 said:


> I take it more of as a sign to wait see what 2022 brings. Also pissed me they took my money, promised delivery by some date and I have to call in and dig the info out of them that the bow is not coming. Thing came up with my usual shop and they said they can get the EVL for 100€ less if I change my mind so it worked out pretty good..


I get that. Check my previous thread. I hate waiting and if they lie im out.


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> I get that. Check my previous thread. I hate waiting and if they lie im out.


Oof.. that sucks. I mean around here nothing is in stock and everything takes a while. At best it's at European importer that delivers stuff to local shops twice a week, then the shop mails stuff to me that's another 2-3 days. Meanwhile now that Lancaster allows to choose UPS delivery I can get stuff delivered from ffin Penisylvania in 2-3 days. VAT + delivery costs usually make it so that 300-500e orders cost the same or just slightly more from Lancaster. I like to support local shops but there are lot of products the local shops just don't have and can't get. For example 80% mods for mathews are Special Order Only for European market so they deliver in 12 months with reasonable probability.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

smau990 said:


> Oof.. that sucks. I mean around here nothing is in stock and everything takes a while. At best it's at European importer that delivers stuff to local shops twice a week, then the shop mails stuff to me that's another 2-3 days. Meanwhile now that Lancaster allows to choose UPS delivery I can get stuff delivered from ffin Penisylvania in 2-3 days. VAT + delivery costs usually make it so that 300-500e orders cost the same or just slightly more from Lancaster. I like to support local shops but there are lot of products the local shops just don't have and can't get. For example 80% mods for mathews are Special Order Only for European market so they deliver in 12 months with reasonable probability.


12 months ? Really? No way I will wait that long. This is 2021 after all.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Just me or why would the camo pattern matter?


It would matter if the buyer and his 1000 dollars wanted it.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ok , true


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> 12 months ? Really? No way I will wait that long. This is 2021 after all.


Well dealer said it would be few months but absolutely no guarantees on delivery time.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

wolfjaw said:


> My local shop said they’ll have a demo bow tomorrow afternoon to get my hands on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So did you test the new bows today?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Just FYI for everyone, Podium Archery posted earlier they will have reviews out day of the release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

bowman69 said:


> Just FYI for everyone, Podium Archery posted earlier they will have reviews out day of the release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They just got the bows in today. Pretty much all the big YouTube shops will have reviews Tues. Expect them from Lancaster, Inside Out Precision (The Bow Rack), Mikes Archery, Podium Archer, and BowHunting.com.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

VeritasHunter said:


> They just got the bows in today. Pretty much all the big YouTube shops will have reviews Tues. Expect them from Lancaster, Inside Out Precision (The Bow Rack), Mikes Archery, Podium Archer, and BowHunting.com.


I’m not going to get  done Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

bowman69 said:


> I’m not going to get  done Tuesday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're all getting to the shop two hours early to prepare.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I like the job the guy from Inside Out does on the reviews.


----------



## Derekray (Nov 19, 2020)

Will upgrade from my no cam. Either to new bow or snag a used last year off here.


----------



## wolfjaw (Feb 6, 2014)

nickam9 said:


> So did you test the new bows today?


No, I should have called first. I went over there and he said it didn’t come in yesterday’s delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Went to my local shop yesterday. I was able to get the following info:

29" and 32" ATA
New quiver
New sight mount

Guess we knew most of that.


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Went to my local shop yesterday. I was able to get the following info:
> 
> 29" and 32" ATA
> New quiver
> ...


So they went from a 28” & 31.5” to a 27” & 31” to a 29” & 32”. Same cams. There’s a reason I’m still shooting a 6 year old halon. What a joke.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

roosterstraw said:


> So they went from a 28” & 31.5” to a 27” & 31” to a 29” & 32”. Same cams. There’s a reason I’m still shooting a 6 year old halon. What a joke.


lol you are right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

roosterstraw said:


> So they went from a 28” & 31.5” to a 27” & 31” to a 29” & 32”. Same cams. There’s a reason I’m still shooting a 6 year old halon. What a joke.


Next years 26” and 31 5/8” bows are gonna be the real game changers.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I am very interested to see what the new cams are

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I am very interested to see what the new cams are
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm hoping they done something a little different to smooth out the draw but idk if they changed them or not. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Went to my local shop yesterday. I was able to get the following info:
> 
> 29" and 32" ATA
> New quiver
> ...


I thought it was going to be 33 ATA not 32../


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I thought it was going to be 33 ATA not 32../
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After seeing this guy post on several diff forums, I’m pretty certain he’s fos.


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

roosterstraw said:


> After seeing this guy post on several diff forums, I’m pretty certain he’s fos.



K?

I'll quote this reply on Tuesday when the 32" ATA bow is released.

Everyone is just wishing/hoping for a 33" based on the traverse.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Only thing anyone knows for sure other than the people who have them in hand is one short and one long. We can get 29” from the screenshot from the inside put precision video but other than that the longer bow is pure speculation so quit arguing over stupid s&&@ people it’s just a few more days and we will know for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Less front load on the draw cycle would be nice. They cant get quieter than V3 is. Id like to see new riser altogether and Im here to spread a rumor of a new color. I think its Brown of some shade.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

There is a new color no rumor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

shooterrdy said:


> Less front load on the draw cycle would be nice. They cant get quieter than V3 is. Id like to see new riser altogether and Im here to spread a rumor of a new color. I think its Brown of some shade.


The new color has already been shared in a leaked photo. It's more of a tanish color, which I was hoping for a darker brown. Not that it matters because I'm on a camo kick right now. Not really into solid colors. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Jay sears said:


> The new color has already been shared in a leaked photo. It's more of a tanish color, which I was hoping for a darker brown. Not that it matters because I'm on a camo kick right now. Not really into solid colors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Where’s the leaked photo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where’s the leaked photo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Jay sears said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Any others ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Thank you!
> Any others ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the only one I've seen. They've kept it pretty hush hush this year. Two more days and we'll get to see the whole thing. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnuke27 (Nov 14, 2021)

That is very exciting!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Jay sears said:


> Yeah I'm hoping they done something a little different to smooth out the draw but idk if they changed them or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I don’t think that is really possible until they dump the SW cans. The modules are all the same and you therefore end up with essentially the same (crappy) draw cycle each year. I mean you’ll have some people making up myths about the draw cycle being a little better like they did last year with the V3. Nothing more than wishful thinking. The V3 was essentially the same as my VXR. And these will be essentially the same yet again. But hey, you can spend more money on a sight you don’t really want or need just to take advantage of the new attachment gimmick.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Went to my local shop yesterday. I was able to get the following info:
> 
> 29" and 32" ATA
> New quiver
> ...


32 with a 6 inch brace will be a bummer but 33 with 6.5 brace, which is also is rumored, will be sweet.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Do people really have a hard time drawing these bows back? I’m always curious how over bowed people are when they talk about bad draw cycle. I’ve yet to find a bow that didn’t draw smoothly once I got used to it.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Draw cycle is a non issue for me especially since Im shooting 60-65 for whitetail now. Also the vxr 31.5 was so much better to draw than the revolt x on performance (30"). Swap in the 75# mods if I do an elk hunt. Need to shoot it first obviously.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

friedm1 said:


> Do people really have a hard time drawing these bows back? I’m always curious how over bowed people are when they talk about bad draw cycle. I’ve yet to find a bow that didn’t draw smoothly once I got used to it.


I agree. Sure felt a little stiffer than some but better than others. Shot the vxr a ton at 75+lbs without issue.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

friedm1 said:


> Do people really have a hard time drawing these bows back? I’m always curious how over bowed people are when they talk about bad draw cycle. I’ve yet to find a bow that didn’t draw smoothly once I got used to it.


I didn’t mind the draw cycle when I tried the VXR or the V3. They both just had a little more hump at the end than the Revolt X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Predator said:


> I don’t think that is really possible until they dump the SW cans. The modules are all the same and you therefore end up with essentially the same (crappy) draw cycle each year. I mean you’ll have some people making up myths about the draw cycle being a little better like they did last year with the V3. Nothing more than wishful thinking. The V3 was essentially the same as my VXR. And these will be essentially the same yet again. But hey, you can spend more money on a sight you don’t really want or need just to take advantage of the new attachment gimmick.


I have a VXR and a V3 and I will say the VXR does feel easier to draw than the V3 and I really don't think it's that bad, but I only shoot 60 lbs so maybe that's why. I know there's way better drawing bows out there but they're either slow, loud or have a bunch of vibration. They may have a little stiffer draw but they have everything else covered so I'm ok with that. Again just my opinion which doesn't mean anything lol. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Seems like the only way for Mathews to move away from switch weight without pissing off dealers is to go with rotating draw length modules. The integrated sight seems kind of cool, but we will have limited options for sights that will be compatible. The added cutouts and what not in the riser to accommodate the integrated sight seems like it will junk up the overall experience for those not using it.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> Do people really have a hard time drawing these bows back? I’m always curious how over bowed people are when they talk about bad draw cycle. I’ve yet to find a bow that didn’t draw smoothly once I got used to it.


I think my v3 31 at 76 lbs is smoother than my rx3 was maxed at 72. Once my muscles figure out a draw cycle they adapt quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## computerfixusa (Jan 2, 2012)

Pulling 70lbs on a scale is a measured weight of 70lbs. No matter the bow. Saying one is stiffer or heavier is just rediculous. It’s a measured weight. The stack up of when the weight starts and the dump into the valley is all they can change. The draw force curve. How they get to 70lbs. I keep hearing about the V3 how stiff it is and I’ve injured my shoulder 3 times on a obsession phoenix bow that was at its time one of the smoothest drawing bows. First time I shot the V3 I loved how easy it drew and I can pull more weight very comfortable vs the phoenix. The stack up is just different enough for me to have it feel better.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

computerfixusa said:


> Pulling 70lbs on a scale is a measured weight of 70lbs. No matter the bow. Saying one is stiffer or heavier is just rediculous. It’s a measured weight. The stack up of when the weight starts and the dump into the valley is all they can change. The draw force curve. How they get to 70lbs. I keep hearing about the V3 how stiff it is and I’ve injured my shoulder 3 times on a obsession phoenix bow that was at its time one of the smoothest drawing bows. First time I shot the V3 I loved how easy it drew and I can pull more weight very comfortable vs the phoenix. The stack up is just different enough for me to have it feel better.


although you are right about the weight measured, you contradicted yourself. when they stack different, that is the feeling when people say it feels stiffer or less stiff than others. i don't think anyone is saying it is heavier, just feels heavier due to the cams shape and draw force curve.


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

What screws me up most is if the draw force dips before end, stack up again and then dumps me to nothing. No matter how slow I try to draw V3 it lets out a little twang when the draw stops hit cables.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

What's your draw length? Sometimes this makes a big difference to the experience.
Never drawn a V3, but know that lots of people said how wonderfully smooth the PSE EM cam was on the Supra Focus XL. I bought one and, set at its max of 30", did not like how it peaked right before the very short valley. At 56-57lb, it felt much lighter than my 62lb TRXs early on, but a good bit heavier at the tail end of the draw when my body felt weakest. Although the EM cam SF XL was a good bit faster than my TRX at the same draw weight, I could comfortably draw much more on the TRX so it meant nothing in the end.

I'm certainly interested in a 33" V3-alike bow, if this is what Mathews releases. If it turns out to be a 34", so much the better. If it's a 32", I'm out for sure.



smau990 said:


> What screws me up most is if the draw force dips before end, stack up again and then dumps me to nothing. No matter how slow I try to draw V3 it lets out a little twang when the draw stops hit cables.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Teaser video of new bow.... full review tomorrow


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

jo3st3 said:


> Teaser video of new bow


I’m guessing the two tan boxes are the hunting bows and the white box is a target bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Rem788 said:


> I’m guessing the two tan boxes are the hunting bows and the white box is a target bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the white box is the new quivers, sight, all mods for both bows and media bling (flyers, brochures, banners, etc).


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> No, the white box is the new quivers, sight, all mods for both bows and media bling (flyers, brochures, banners, etc).


Ah ok. Can’t wait to check it all out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

smau990 said:


> What screws me up most is if the draw force dips before end, stack up again and then dumps me to nothing. No matter how slow I try to draw V3 it lets out a little twang when the draw stops hit cables.


Terve smau,
The Traverse had a little noise for me also dropping into the stops, a wrap of moleskin
around the cables in the contact spots took care of it.
Mika


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

The v3 is the worst drawing bow of all of mathews bows ever... vxr was a much better draw


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

pete32 said:


> The v3 is the worst drawing bow of all of mathews bows ever... vxr was a much better draw


VXR-28 is harsh to me that is why I sold mine


----------



## norcalmx391 (Nov 14, 2021)

pete32 said:


> The v3 is the worst drawing bow of all of mathews bows ever... vxr was a much better draw


Then why in the world have they sold so many?


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

norcalmx391 said:


> Then why in the world have they sold so many?


Only because of the name....and I have shot mathews for a very long time but they need to go back to a 6.5 or bigger brace height and smoother draw...but they are dead in hand better than all other bows for sure


----------



## Daryl Krause (Nov 15, 2021)

BigZsquatchin said:


> My buddy is selling a new one he just got
> Monster safari he shot 30-50 times just not sure he can do the 87 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your buddy selling that monster


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

I have to say that Mathews has done an incredible job keeping things under wraps this year. Usually by this time we’re looking for leaks for the 2023 bows. Whatever they drop, I’m sure it will be quiet, dead in the hand and relatively quick. That have the market cornered in those areas. If Mathews could make their bows draw like a hoyt and keep everything else, they’d put everyone else out of business lol.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Dryfirecharlie said:


> I have to say that Mathews has done an incredible job keeping things under wraps this year. Usually by this time we’re looking for leaks for the 2023 bows. Whatever they drop, I’m sure it will be quiet, dead in the hand and relatively quick. That have the market cornered in those areas.


 What about not being small in ATA? Most of brands now seems to have aversion towards anything 35"+ outside target bows...


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

Buran said:


> What about not being small in ATA? Most of brands now seems to have aversion towards anything 35"+ outside target bows...


I definitely prefer ata of atleast 33”, but twice last week my ventum 33 smacked the top of my barronett big mike blind while shooting at deer. So there are definitely places and situations where these smaller ata bows shine. I just happen to be a person who likes to shoot 3D, spots and hunt so I bought a longer bow to do all them with. For the vast majority of people not on AT, they’re just gonna hunt these bows during bow season and then exchange them for a rifle, and as long as they can hit a paper plate at 20 yards they’re golden. 

I think I’m gonna pick up a shorter one after season strictly for hunting and leave my longer bows for the 3D courses.


----------



## norcalmx391 (Nov 14, 2021)

pete32 said:


> Only because of the name....and I have shot mathews for a very long time but they need to go back to a 6.5 or bigger brace height and smoother draw...but they are dead in hand better than all other bows for sure


Im in the market for a new bow yet I just don’t see that happening. Everyone in the market at least tries 2-3 before they buy…and pick the most comfortable bow. I don’t know anyone that doesn’t try before they buy.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Willys50 (Sep 3, 2019)

It’s time ! Place your bets now.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

norcalmx391 said:


> Im in the market for a new bow yet I just don’t see that happening. Everyone in the market at least tries 2-3 before they buy…and pick the most comfortable bow. I don’t know anyone that doesn’t try before they buy.


Funny thing, there are brand diehards that pre-order the new bows before they even have any info, let alone test shoot. This is especially true for Mathews and Hoyt fans.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

No leaks?


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

TheKingofKings said:


> No leaks?


The only people that have any info are those dealers that managed to get their preview packages with the new bows (not all dealers have gotten them) and those people who are sponsored by Mathews. As of today we still haven't gotten our package, nor any info on the new stuff. So looks like we'll find out what they are when everyone else does. Won't even have bows to demo tomorrow for release day.


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

We all love leaks but good job Mathews for keeping it under wraps for this long.


----------



## Brb230 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Uh oh…..someone jumped the gun!!


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep! Somebody's gonna be in trouble!! But at least we now know!


trapshooter said:


> Uh oh…..someone jumped the gun!!


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

And dang that quiver is sweet!


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> K?
> 
> I'll quote this reply on Tuesday when the 32" ATA bow is released.
> 
> Everyone is just wishing/hoping for a 33" based on the traverse.


in case you forgot to quote your reply


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Man I was super excited for the 33” and I’m seriously impressed with the sight mount quiver, even the new color but the FN thing won’t go to down to my DL. And honestly I’m a little broken hearted and I’ve never owned a Mathews. I could probably square my stance a little and shoot a 27” DL but we all know Mathews runs long. [emoji17]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks like we got a V3 with extra bs


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

Meh….doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Oops.

So basically we have a V3 replica but set up so as to sell $600 worth of accessories (that nobody asked for or wants) with it.

I will say it sounds VERY quiet.

Interested in how the 33 draws. 336 IBO isn’t exactly a barn burner so maybe in those specs the draw cycle is a bit nicer than the typical SW can bow (which has always been much shorter).


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

33 looks good.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

There a videos on Mathews page 2022 Mathew release.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

wvminer said:


> There a videos on Mathews page 2022 Mathew release.


Maybe that was a slip up. I get a maintenance page when I go there now.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Disappointed that the new cam design speculations were false.


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Decisions....29 or 33, black or grey


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> Man I was super excited for the 33” and I’m seriously impressed with the sight mount quiver, even the new color but the FN thing won’t go to down to my DL. And honestly I’m a little broken hearted and I’ve never owned a Mathews. I could probably square my stance a little and shoot a 27” DL but we all know Mathews runs long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure about the DL thing? I tried both the VXR and the V3 with 29.5” mods and both felt perfect yet on my Revolt X I have to have it at 28.5” to get that same feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks like I might keep the traverse. I'll shoot it this week a couple hundred times but I'm thinking the old traverse is going to come out on top


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

Notorious_007 said:


> Looks like we got a V3 with extra bs


Riser cage all the way down!


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

pete32 said:


> The v3 is the worst drawing bow of all of mathews bows ever... vxr was a much better draw


I’ve owned every flagship from Mathews and Hoyt the last 6 years 

VXR at 70 was stiffer than my V3 at 75 
Rx5 at 80 smoother than both of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Daryl Krause said:


> Is your buddy selling that monster


Sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Rem788 said:


> Are you sure about the DL thing? I tried both the VXR and the V3 with 29.5” mods and both felt perfect yet on my Revolt X I have to have it at 28.5” to get that same feel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I’ve never heard or seen any report they don’t run long. Maybe it’s limited issue to the shorter bows. FWIW my RX ran 3/8” long, so in the 26.5” position measured just under 27”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Torque_tune said:


> Looks like I might keep the traverse. I'll shoot it this week a couple hundred times but I'm thinking the old traverse is going to come out on top


I agree. Stickin with my Traverse and my backup VXR 31.5 for now. 

SAS looks kinda cool. $350 integrated 5 pin sight is cool in concept but doesn't attract me the least bit. They don't even offer a single pin option. Besides that I prefer MBG. The quiver looks like a Tightspot copy. 

New realeases are nothing special imo. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

I loved my traverse so I may go shoot the 33”. I wonder if the standard Axcel carbon bar will fit in the riser?


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Specs of the V3X 33 are nearly identical to the Traverse. Gonna try shoot it to compare, but not expecting anything much. Anticipating a stiffer draw compared to the Traverse if anything.

That sight does not look like it's worth $350. Hope there are better options later on. Quiver price is pretty steep too.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

I also find it strange that the sight only has one mounting location option. You would think they would have multiple on the carbon bar as one of the benefits. Maybe future sights would have that.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

nickam9 said:


> I also find it strange that the sight only has one mounting location option. You would think they would have multiple on the carbon bar as one of the benefits. Maybe future sights would have that.


I believe it’s just that specific fixed sight. I would think either the other carbon bars also fit the slot or they’ll have a carbon bar for purchase to make the sliders fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

The SAS sounds cool. I could see that being a game changer. The rest don’t seem like huge improvements


----------



## pocosabo (Feb 22, 2016)

I WAS excited to try something that would make me part with my Traverse!! Looks like my bow with switch weight and a V3 rollerguard! Basically the same specs with some interesting additions, quiver, sight, etc…. The part that interest me the most is the integration of a field bow press!! That is probably the most ingenious aspect of the new system!!!! I will shoot it to see how it feels… but it has BIG shoes to fill!! 
Just my 2!


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Rem788 said:


> I believe it’s just that specific fixed sight. I would think either the other carbon bars also fit the slot or they’ll have a carbon bar for purchase to make the sliders fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m with Rem, if Axcel is making the sight bet your ass they will sell retro fit bars for the Landslyde/Accutouch. I wouldnt be surprised if SH did the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

The stay afield thing was cool but I’m not more than likely not going with a Mathews this year unless it absolutely blows me away shooting it tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

wraith69 said:


> The stay afield thing was cool but I’m not more than likely not going with a Mathews this year unless it absolutely blows me away shooting it tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics and report please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

For sure. So far I’m more more impressed with the primes…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Gotta hand it to Mathews, they are quiet.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

wraith69 said:


> For sure. So far I’m more more impressed with the primes…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested in the Primes too. Will want to hear how they draw and shoot, since I don't have a local dealer to try them out.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's one


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

And other


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Stupid quiet. But nothing new. I wonder if a landslyde pro will go in the bridgelock?


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

If nothing else you can bet they’ll have a retrofit kit for axcel sights before long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Just by pure specs, I’ll keep my VXR or see what others release. Again, based on specs alone I don’t see me shelling out $1.2K for this years offering. I am curious if the SAS will work on all SW cams. That reminds me of the old cable w/ s-hooks PSE sold briefly back a few years ago. Much easier than a bow master in the filed.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

rjack said:


> Just by pure specs, I’ll keep my VXR or see what others release. Again, based on specs alone I don’t see me shelling out $1.2K for this years offering. I am curious if the SAS will work on all SW cams. That reminds me of the old cable w/ s-hooks PSE sold briefly back a few years ago. Much easier than a bow master in the filed.


Wonder how many people will accidentally blow their bows up using the SAS to do their own tuning, change strings, etc without a proper press?? About 6 months from now there will be lots of social media posts of blown up V3xs. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

33 has nice specs. Also like that 1 piece quiver but sheesh two fiddy is steep.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

vmals said:


> 33 has nice specs. Also like that 1 piece quiver but sheesh two fiddy is steep.


Very steep. Ouch


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

ruffjason said:


> Wonder how many people will accidentally blow their bows up using the SAS to do their own tuning, change strings, etc without a proper press?? About 6 months from now there will be lots of social media posts of blown up V3xs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I agree and assume that is why PSE dropped the system they sold. User error is the cause of many failures.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

X FACTOR!
Sweet to see it. Now I don’t have to wait till tomorrow.

It seems a bit tough to change the game every year at this point. These bows are so amazing, there’s not much any company can do anymore.

I love my V3, and like my Halon 6.

these bows will be great, but I’m definitely not going to get one. 

Cool to see the natural progression


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

Looks like my trx 36 is going to sport some wake limbs and get a re-finish. Ill have to shoot the 33 next to my 79# traverse and get some real world numbers before anything happens


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Man the Traverse is going to be the Van Gogh of the archery world come spring lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferro (Sep 25, 2015)

Notorious_007 said:


> Looks like we got a V3 with extra bs


Haaaaaaaa


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

Not worth selling my VXR for another 1.5 inches of ata length and some accessories that I wouldn't buy. If I buy a new bow it's not going to be a Mathews. If I buy a used bow, maybe...but probably not.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

It is good to see others doing a in field service kit/ bowpress. APA has been doing it for a long time. 


pocosabo said:


> I WAS excited to try something that would make me part with my Traverse!! Looks like my bow with switch weight and a V3 rollerguard! Basically the same specs with some interesting additions, quiver, sight, etc…. The part that interest me the most is the integration of a field bow press!! That is probably the most ingenious aspect of the new system!!!! I will shoot it to see how it feels… but it has BIG shoes to fill!!
> Just my 2!


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

Just another retread short and long axle to axle combo. Thoroughly unimpressed and unsurprised. Same cam, same riser, same speeds, same grip, same...

I say this as someone who's shot Mathews for 11+ years and genuinely likes their products. They just retread, then they'll market the crap out of the bows with hunting influencers and get many to pay more money than last year for just about the same bow look and spec-wise since the 2016 Halon because some YouTuber who gets a free model annually tells us how they couldn't have killed _insert animal here_ without it.

No thanks. Not wasting my money on something more expensive than a quality rifle or pair of binoculars, devalues exponentially more than either, and doesn't help me put an arrow in an elk, deer or antelope any better than a model from previous years. And, by this time next year will be obsolete when the V4 is released. But I know folks have money burning aflame in their trousers, so have at 'er.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

The sight accessory crap should be called Deep Six. Bc it will fail just like Easton's attempt at taking over the broadhead world.. It's a nice attempt at trying to corner the market on the real money maker which is accessories, but it's going to cost them more in the end. 

They need to stop and get rid of AVS, tophats and grips.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Well, so it was a 33" v3 basically. 😊 Makes a lot of people happy. In a way they are admitting riser length does not substitute ata lengh, which is true. Mathews was maybe losing customers who wanted longer bow. Correction made 👍. As for the accessories, if the sight configuration won't became industry standard it's a non factor. Those who wanted a revolution instead of evolution have to wait another year.... Glad I have my traverse 💕


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Can't say I care much for gimmicks. I know my way around Mathews bows for the most part and am familiar with the engage grip. a 33" V3 with bit bigger brace height is good as far as I am concerned. I have a top hat master set. I'm happy tuning their bows. I know which draw length I need. An adjustable mod is no use to me, aside from resale time I suppose.... The only thing I would love to have seen is on bow tuning. Not that I'd need it as I have no issue using Top hats, but it would have been good to see. Very glad they didn't fall into the 'speed-wooo-more-speed' trap and gave it a respectable 6.5" BH.


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

ukxbow said:


> Can't say I care much for gimmicks. I know my way around Mathews bows for the most part and am familiar with the engage grip. a 33" V3 with bit bigger brace height is good as far as I am concerned. I have a top hat master set. I'm happy tuning their bows. I know which draw length I need. An adjustable mod is no use to me, aside from resale time I suppose.... The only thing I would love to have seen is on bow tuning. Not that I'd need it as I have no issue using Top hats, but it would have been good to see. Very glad they didn't fall into the 'speed-wooo-more-speed' trap and gave it a respectable 6.5" BH.


Same here, I could care less about the gimmicks and accessories. The ata is nice, brace height is nice, speed is nice. I do wish they would update the grip but you can do that with aftermarket so it’s not a deal breaker. Now we will see how it shoots.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Willys50 said:


> new Mathews flagship bow will retail for 700$. It’s a Rumor


I think you left a 1 out of there. More like 1700$


----------



## Wrightbe (May 12, 2020)

Spot Hogg, HHA, and other dove tail sights do work with the new bridge system. Dont need to buy the Axcel sight to use with that feature.


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Wrightbe said:


> Spot Hogg, HHA, and other dove tail sights do work with the new bridge system. Dont need to buy the Axcel sight to use with that feature.


How


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Wrightbe said:


> Spot Hogg, HHA, and other dove tail sights do work with the new bridge system. Dont need to buy the Axcel sight to use with that feature.


You know this for certain? Ur saying my MBG dovetail will mount right up? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

ruffjason said:


> You know this for certain? Ur saying my MBG dovetail will mount right up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Spothogg, hha, axcel for sure. Not sure about mbg. I don’t see why not?


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> You know this for certain? Ur saying my MBG dovetail will mount right up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrightbe (May 12, 2020)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> How


The dovetail slot is the same size for all the dovetails. You think Chris Bee would be rocking this bow without being able to use his sight equipment. Jeff Strugis also runs a Spot Hogg on the new bow. Lee and Tiffany also


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Wrightbe said:


> The dovetail slot is the same size for all the dovetails. You think Chris Bee would be rocking this bow without being able to use his sight equipment. Jeff Strugis also runs a Spot Hogg on the new bow. Lee and Tiffany also


I'm not convinced all dovetails are the same size, nor am I convinced that the personalities sponsored has anything to do with dovetail mounts.


----------



## rogerlwalker683 (Jan 8, 2020)

roosterstraw said:


> Spothogg, hha, axcel for sure. Not sure about mbg. I don’t see why not?


I wonder if this will work on the Garmin A1i Pro with the dovetail mount. I just bought one, so hopefully.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> I'm not convinced all dovetails are the same size, nor am I convinced that the personalities sponsored has anything to do with dovetail mounts.


Watch the above video and you will see the Fast Eddie XL on the bow, he also says HHA and Axcel dovetails fit. are you now convinced it is 33” ATA or still think it is 32”?


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Adamsdjr said:


> Watch the above video and you will see the Fast Eddie XL on the bow, he also says HHA and Axcel dovetails fit. are you now convinced it is 33” ATA or still think it is 32”?


As if anyone had solid info before the release. That's what the tech at my local shop told me. Fricken relax big man 🙄


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Adamsdjr said:


> Watch the above video and you will see the Fast Eddie XL on the bow, he also says HHA and Axcel dovetails fit. are you now convinced it is 33” ATA or still think it is 32”?


I watched that vid. I don't think mbg will fit. Their dovetail geometry is different. Bummer.... not 100% certain tho. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

rogerlwalker683 said:


> I wonder if this will work on the Garmin A1i Pro with the dovetail mount. I just bought one, so hopefully.


Lol that bow is gonna be 8 pounds


----------



## rogerlwalker683 (Jan 8, 2020)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Lol that bow is gonna be 8 pounds


Doesn't bother me, I had the original A1i before. It's heavier for sure, but haven't had any issues.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Lol that bow is gonna be 8 pounds


How so? The Garmin weighs nothing. It just looks big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Rem788 said:


> How so? The Garmin weighs nothing. It just looks big.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Lmao


What’s so funny? Do you have a different opinion? Did you try it out on your V3X 32” ATA with a dovetail slot that only one sight will fit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Rem788 said:


> What’s so funny? Do you have a different opinion? Did you try it out on your V3X 32” ATA with a dovetail slot that only one sight will fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wth are you talking about? It's 2oz short of a 1lb sight!

"Weighs nothing!" Lololol 🤡


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Wth are you talking about? It's 2oz short of a 1lb sight!
> 
> "Weighs nothing!" Lololol


Which is only 2 oz more than an MBG slider and a little over 3 oz more than an Axcel slider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Predator said:


> Oops.
> 
> So basically we have a V3 replica but set up so as to sell $600 worth of accessories (that nobody asked for or wants) with it.
> 
> ...


Yea, it’s 2 FPS slower than a Traverse. The quivers are kind of a let down and pricey. The best part of the whole release is the Granite color. I’m definitely down with that.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

I know they just came out but does anyone know if the riser is tapped for a standard quiver mount? Say I used the bridge lock for my Axcel. Could I still mount a tight spot to the riser?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ruffjason said:


> I watched that vid. I don't think mbg will fit. Their dovetail geometry is different. Bummer.... not 100% certain tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I think you are correct. A Spot-Hogg dovetail will slip into a MBG mount but the MBG dovetail will not slide into the Spot-Hogg mount, so it appears the MBG dovetail is slightly bigger. I guess it will depend on the tolerance on the Mathews cut out.


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Rem788 said:


> Which is only 2 oz more than an MBG slider and a little over 3 oz more than an Axcel slider.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heaviest sight on the market for the heaviest bow on the market 😎


----------



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

Ya kindof bummed that the MBG dovetail wont fit. It was nice to see that it can handle a range of dovetails though and isnt exclusive to axcel. I could see some people selling their traverses for this. I think the SAS is genius. The rest is nice but not applicable to everyone


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Car_walk said:


> Ya kindof bummed that the MBG dovetail wont fit. It was nice to see that it can handle a range of dovetails though and isnt exclusive to axcel. I could see some people selling their traverses for this. I think the SAS is genius. The rest is nice but not applicable to everyone


Good, I've been wanting a traverse.


----------



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

Haha same! Ive been upgrading my accessories though, so my wife probably wouldnt like me dropping another $700!


----------



## Tsp96 (Jan 8, 2019)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Good, I've been wanting a traverse.


But that’s even heavier than the v3x 33! How will you be able to hold it and shoot it?


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

To me, the SAS is the best feature on the new bows. I can definitely see the value in that, and it's simplicity is very clever and eliminates the need of taking a bow press to camp with you or possibly taking a back-up bow. Hats off to Mathews on that. 

The rest of the bow's features and specs are still blah to me. They are masters at marketing, though, and something as inconsequential as adding a new color like granite will easily separate people from their money.


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Tsp96 said:


> But that’s even heavier than the v3x 33! How will you be able to hold it and shoot it?


Especially when all my sight and arrow rest weight is half an inch outboard!


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

The way the dovetail sights mounts is amazing. That and the dovetail qad and im sure the balance will be great.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

AnnualRye said:


> To me, the SAS is the best feature on the new bows. I can definitely see the value in that, and it's simplicity is very clever and eliminates the need of taking a bow press to camp with you or possibly taking a back-up bow. Hats off to Mathews on that.
> 
> The rest of the bow's features and specs are still blah to me. They are masters at marketing, though, and something as inconsequential as adding a new color like granite will easily separate people from their money.


SAS is cheaper than Mathews actually fixing Zebra QC.

Peep twisting too much? Use the SAS.
Cams out of time (again)? Use the SAS.
😉


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Car_walk said:


> Ya kindof bummed that the MBG dovetail wont fit. It was nice to see that it can handle a range of dovetails though and isnt exclusive to axcel. I could see some people selling their traverses for this. I think the SAS is genius. The rest is nice but not applicable to everyone







According to mfjj it will not.

The sas is a very simple idea, but why is this not included with the bow? 

I like the sight idea, but I do wonder why it is not tooless. Lots of way to do that.

I am not hating on mathews.

It really does seem like the entire industry holds stuff back on purpose.


----------



## Outonthefarm1911 (Sep 24, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> It really does seem like the entire industry holds stuff back on purpose.


Need more tinfoil?


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Outonthefarm1911 said:


> Need more tinfoil?


No, I just come from a engineering and service industry. So I have a pretty good idea how easy it would be to improve something, how little it will cost and how much the consumer would appreciate it. 

I have little doubt with in the next 2 years mathews will release a new tool less solution for the mount. I would bet a large quantity of cash that they already have it done in house.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> According to mfjj it will not.
> 
> The sas is a very simple idea, but why is this not included with the bow?
> 
> ...


I agree with the holding back part. Sometimes have to save features for a new year’s release. But I think the sight mount set screw is used to save weight. Tool-less would mean a larger knob that’s heavier, and they already get flak for their weight.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

nickam9 said:


> I agree with the holding back part. Sometimes have to save features for a new year’s release. But I think the sight mount set screw is used to save weight. Tool-less would mean a larger knob that’s heavier, and they already get flak for their weight.


I think it was actually a money call. A set screw with a brass tip bought in bulk can't be more than a $.25 and they are an off the shelf product. No need to reinvent the wheel, just call up your fasner supplier. Still a cam lock, a wedge, a interrupted thread.... etc all would weigh next to nothing, but would cost way more than a simple brass tiped set screw.

Edit, just look thru a catalog from a us based fasner manufacturer.

A 1" long ss 8-32 brass tipped set screw is a wapping $.11 when ordered in a quainty of over 2k. If you want a knurled thumb wheel on top of it, its $.18. They did not list a price on it being blackened, but I am sure mathews would buy enough of them to where they would do that for them at little to no cost.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

A protruding knob would nullify the benefit of the new quiver's ability to be close to the riser.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

agwrestler said:


> A protruding knob would nullify the benefit of the new quiver's ability to be close to the riser.


Not got my hands on it yet, but it looks deep enough inside the riser to ba a non issue. Now space to access it with fingers might. I am just thinking about case transport. Not having to pull your sight every time it goes into a case would be nice.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Rather have a set screw personally and hate that I need the knob on my axcel vs hha and spot hogg where they give you a set screw and a knob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

agwrestler said:


> SAS is cheaper than Mathews actually fixing Zebra QC.
> 
> Peep twisting too much? Use the SAS.
> Cams out of time (again)? Use the SAS.
> [emoji6]


I am guessing used error could be a factor and guys/gals will be blowing up their bows using the SAS instead of a proper press. Just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Shot both at Scheels today. The 33 feels freaking huge for a hunting bow, even longer than the Ventum. You definitely would not want to do any blind hunting with it. Draw feels the exact same as the V3 for both models. It definitely does balance better than a V3. The integrated sight and new color are both pretty sweet.

If you already have a V3 or VXR, I probably wouldn’t upgrade not really a huge difference compared to the V3X.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

They really know what they're doing in the marketing department.


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

AnnualRye said:


> Just another retread short and long axle to axle combo. Thoroughly unimpressed and unsurprised. Same cam, same riser, same speeds, same grip, same...
> 
> I say this as someone who's shot Mathews for 11+ years and genuinely likes their products. They just retread, then they'll market the crap out of the bows with hunting influencers and get many to pay more money than last year for just about the same bow look and spec-wise since the 2016 Halon because some YouTuber who gets a free model annually tells us how they couldn't have killed _insert animal here_ without it.
> 
> No thanks. Not wasting my money on something more expensive than a quality rifle or pair of binoculars, devalues exponentially more than either, and doesn't help me put an arrow in an elk, deer or antelope any better than a model from previous years. And, by this time next year will be obsolete when the V4 is released. But I know folks have money burning aflame in their trousers, so have at 'er.


Honest question here… they are without a doubt the best or at least one of the best bow companies in the world. They have a very successful platform that top shooters, top pros and regular archers love and prefer. Why would they and why would you want them to make big changes to that? If it’s not broke don’t fix it! Just make it better and better each year.
All the top flagship bows shoot very close speeds, have good tuning tech, accurate, not much separates any of them now. I think Matthews has separated themselves from the competition in quietness and dead in the hand. I’m just not really sure what people are expecting that they are so disappointed in these bows that are lights out good.


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

Tlymburner said:


> Honest question here… they are without a doubt the best or at least one of the best bow companies in the world. They have a very successful platform that top shooters, top pros and regular archers love and prefer. Why would they and why would you want them to make big changes to that? If it’s not broke don’t fix it! Just make it better and better each year.
> All the top flagship bows shoot very close speeds, have good tuning tech, accurate, not much separates any of them now. I think Matthews has separated themselves from the competition in quietness and dead in the hand. I’m just not really sure what people are expecting that they are so disappointed in these bows that are lights out good.


I'm sure it's a fantastic bow. Not doubting that.

My point, is that to me, aside from the incremental changes to accessories, buying a V3X (to me) is a waste of money. I've owned a Halon and a Vertix. Both were extremely similar. I've shot the other bows in between Halon and up to V3. They weren't drastically different, again, to me, to justify the expense. The marketing buzz words are the same from year-to-year, and ultimately that's what you're buying. That and the never-ending archer's plight of extreme FOMO every year when new bows are launched. 

There's nothing in the V3X's technology that would cause me to be a more successful or comfortable hunter versus previous bows.

If you're in the market and you haven't bought a new bow in a while you should definitely shoot it. If you own a V3, VXR or Vertix I'm just not seeing a wholesale upgrade the V3X to warrant a $1,200 price tag that you'll be lucky to sell for $900 as soon as you walk out if your bow shop's doors.


----------



## ROON130 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bummed out the V3X 33 doesn’t come in at 26.5” draw. Could care less about the new accessories and options. Was hoping for the longer ata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

AnnualRye said:


> I'm sure it's a fantastic bow. Not doubting that.
> 
> My point, is that to me, aside from the incremental changes to accessories, buying a V3X (to me) is a waste of money. I've owned a Halon and a Vertix. Both were extremely similar. I've shot the other bows in between Halon and up to V3. They weren't drastically different, again, to me, to justify the expense. The marketing buzz words are the same from year-to-year, and ultimately that's what you're buying. That and the never-ending archer's plight of extreme FOMO every year when new bows are launched.
> 
> ...





AnnualRye said:


> I'm sure it's a fantastic bow. Not doubting that.
> 
> My point, is that to me, aside from the incremental changes to accessories, buying a V3X (to me) is a waste of money. I've owned a Halon and a Vertix. Both were extremely similar. I've shot the other bows in between Halon and up to V3. They weren't drastically different, again, to me, to justify the expense. The marketing buzz words are the same from year-to-year, and ultimately that's what you're buying. That and the never-ending archer's plight of extreme FOMO every year when new bows are launched.
> 
> ...


Your absolutely correct when you say the improvements are not major I’m just saying your probably never gonna see major changes and major improvements on companies like Mathew’s and a few others as they are already very good and to good of a platform to make big changes. But if you tell me or others that you have a product that makes you even 5-10% better I’ll take that all day long as that can be the difference in the field. I think a longer riser than last years models will make people hold better and be more forgiving, I think a sight going through the riser of the bow will assist with balance. If it makes me a better shooter I’ll take it!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Still wondering if a Black Gold dovetail will work with these new bows and the integrated riser mount. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everything I’ve heard MBG will not fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

wraith69 said:


> Everything I’ve heard MBG will not fit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. I guess i may never buy another mathews bow again. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mbg is supposedly the only current model that runs a dovetail that won’t fit it, but I figure they will be making a retrofit kit like everyone did for the Hoyt picatinny rail


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

wraith69 said:


> Mbg is supposedly the only current model that runs a dovetail that won’t fit it, but I figure they will be making a retrofit kit like everyone did for the Hoyt picatinny rail


Hope so. I only put MBG sights and TS quivers on my bows. Seems u can't use either if u want to utilize the integrate sight mount. 

If u buy the 33 and all the Mathews accessories, you are about $2300 in. Ouch!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

I didn’t see enough improvement for me to sale my V3 and buy the x. The 33 seemed much smoother than the standard V3 but not enough to justify it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

wraith69 said:


> I didn’t see enough improvement for me to sale my V3 and buy the x. The 33 seemed much smoother than the standard V3 but not enough to justify it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im still shooting a Traverse for my main bow and have a VXR 31.5 as backup. V3s dont have long enough DL for me so ive never shot one. Wont consider the V3x 33 unless i can use the integrated mount with an MBG sight and somehow mount a 3 arrow Tightspot. I hate bulky, heavy quivers full of a bunch of arrows. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Their new quiver system was nice but not worth the cost $200 for the 1 piece and $260 for the 2 piece…. I’m out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

wraith69 said:


> Their new quiver system was nice but not worth the cost $200 for the 1 piece and $260 for the 2 piece…. I’m out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that cost us ridiculous


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

And I know 336fps isn’t really slow but the 33 seemed slow by eye. Shops chrono battery needed charged so I didn’t get to chrono it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

I personally wish the 33” had a 6” brace…. Personally


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

33 has a great draw cycle at 70# 28". Stacks on the front and gradually eases off to a slight dump into the stops. I didn't get to try 80% mods, but I think that would make this great draw cycle even better.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Those who wanted 33" bow got their wish. Price for bare bow is about right. Using 'conventional' accessories keeps total price down. Other than that (33") no need to upgrade from v3 31. Sight attachment is very marginal benefit but everyone is free to judge for themselves.. 😁 many will want these for bling factor and nothing wrong with that. The mathews accessory prices are getting out of hand though.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Has anyone put a 33” on a draw board yet to see if they are running long like previous models? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Notorious_007 said:


> Looks like we got a V3 with extra bs


what????!!!! how can you say that????!!!! 

how do you explain the revolutionary "longest riser ever"? nobody has thought of that before 🤣 not taking anything away from Mathews marketing department... best in the game by far. these bows will sell well, they always do. the 33" i understand, but who would buy the 29? if you have a V3, i can't imagine upgrading to the 29.... i know tons will sell, but i don't get it.

they lightened up their bows a tiny bit last year, and looks like they saved the extra aluminum from last year and put it on their new lineup this year


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> what????!!!! how can you say that????!!!!
> 
> how do you explain the revolutionary "longest riser ever"? nobody has thought of that before 🤣 not taking anything away from Mathews marketing department... best in the game by far. these bows will sell well, they always do. the 33" i understand, but who would buy the 29? if you have a V3, i can't imagine upgrading to the 29.... i know tons will sell, but i don't get it.
> 
> they lightened up their bows a tiny bit last year, and looks like they saved the extra aluminum from last year and put it on their new lineup this year


You honestly don’t see the benefit of getting a 29? Yes longer riser is better for stability and accuracy, so a 29, 33 will be a bit better than a 27-33. Longer riser isn’t marketing it helps check out target archery if you don’t believe it. Heavier bows tend to be more accurate again check out the weight target archers shoot! Not everyone is 6 foot 3 with a 30 inch draw so a 29 might fit them better than a 33. Someone who had a 27 might benefit a few inches longer riser. Plenty of reasons to buy one of those bows. Some people might have found the 31 from last year fits them perfect and they don’t need to upgrade. However the sight through the riser should help balance the bow a bit better. I think it’s exaggerated how much of a benefit it is but it’s still nice.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

It's just funny how mathews plays with inches just to make a difference from year to year. 31" and 27" probably stay in their lineup sometime, which is a smart thing to do. 31" is a good in between size. Three (or four) hunting bows is good. Something for everybody.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

I will give it this they straightened out the riser on the 29 and 33( previous models had a bit of a curve to the riser) and it definitely feels like a longer bow to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

wraith69 said:


> I will give it this they straightened out the riser on the 29 and 33( previous models had a bit of a curve to the riser) and it definitely feels like a longer bow to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 33 does feel super long even though it is listed as only being 2in taller than my V3 31. I really wanted to like the V3X 33 but for me (5'10", 28in draw length) it seems a bit over kill on length, and I would be near the bottom of the draw length range. Seeing other posts, looks like it would be at least a 10fps drop coming from the 31. The 29 did seem to have about the same string angle as my 31 though. Probably like you were saying, less reflex in the riser helps with the perception some.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

If I were to buy one of the new bows it would probably be the 29 for just that reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

It should also be noted the target bows were not updated to have the integrated sight mount


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Tlymburner said:


> You honestly don’t see the benefit of getting a 29? Yes longer riser is better for stability and accuracy, so a 29, 33 will be a bit better than a 27-33. Longer riser isn’t marketing it helps check out target archery if you don’t believe it. Heavier bows tend to be more accurate again check out the weight target archers shoot! Not everyone is 6 foot 3 with a 30 inch draw so a 29 might fit them better than a 33. Someone who had a 27 might benefit a few inches longer riser. Plenty of reasons to buy one of those bows. Some people might have found the 31 from last year fits them perfect and they don’t need to upgrade. However the sight through the riser should help balance the bow a bit better. I think it’s exaggerated how much of a benefit it is but it’s still nice.


I will just stay out of this thread, my opinion will not be popular, and i can't think of a way to explain it without offending people, and some people who shoot certain brands are about impossible to not offend

i read enough of this thread to get a chuckle, i'll leave it there


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> I will just stay out of this thread, my opinion will not be popular, and i can't think of a way to explain it without offending people, and some people who shoot certain brands are about impossible to not offend
> 
> i read enough of this thread to get a chuckle, i'll leave it there


It looks like there is just as much bias against some brands or people just not understanding technical aspects of what makes a bow better. 😉


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

norcalmx391 said:


> Then why in the world have they sold so many?


That’s easy for the public to see. Do you feel the cam on current Mathews hunting bows are smoothe ?

Answer no and you’re open minded 

Answer yes and you’re a typical Mathews fan boy. That’s nothing derogatory it’s just that that’s your brand. Kinda like I’m a Chevy guy win lose or draw. 

Mathews bows have a terrible late hump/dump. It’s just fact. They utilize the over sized cams to extend out the string angle for longer draw people snd this might be a trade off in design.

Mathews makes the stillest in the after the shot bow based on a long heavy bridged riser. 

Lotsa designing placed into a Mathews. Smoothe draw isn’t one of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Notorious_007 said:


> It should also be noted the target bows were not updated to have the integrated sight mount


Perhaps that is because they have not yet been updated?


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That’s easy for the public to see. Do you feel the cam on current Mathews hunting bows are smoothe ?
> 
> Answer no and you’re open minded
> 
> ...


Ya Mathews the last 5 or so years hasn’t really been focused on smoothness of draw. I think most people automatically think of the single cams of old and associate Mathews with nice drawing bows. Lately they have mainly been focused on vibration, sound, efficiency. I think Elite and PSE have focused more on the smoothness aspect of a bow


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That’s easy for the public to see. Do you feel the cam on current Mathews hunting bows are smoothe ?
> 
> Answer no and you’re open minded
> 
> ...


Very true, Matthews has a stiff draw and the dump at the end. 80% let off shortens that dump but it’s still there. Usually a stiff drawing bow will have more speed to it and a buttery smooth drawing bow will likely be a little slower. Kinda gotta pick your poison


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Notorious_007 said:


> It should also be noted the target bows were not updated to have the integrated sight mount


Last I checked, no pro target shooters put a quiver on a 40” target bow regularly. There’s no reason for an integrated sight on a bow unless you’re going to also put an integrated rest on it for the purpose of mounting a quiver directly against the riser….

D


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

Notorious_007 said:


> Ya Mathews the last 5 or so years hasn’t really been focused on smoothness of draw. I think most people automatically think of the single cams of old and associate Mathews with nice drawing bows. Lately they have mainly been focused on vibration, sound, efficiency. I think Elite and PSE have focused more on the smoothness aspect of a bow


I agree completely but I’m confused why so many people fuss about a stiff draw or a hump at the end. Drawing a bow takes 1 second out of the entire shot process. The benefits to a stiff draw is usually a bow that shoots at a decent speed so I’m willing to accept a stiff draw for 1 second lol. Then have as dead in the hand and quiet shot as any other that sends my arrow at a good speed with precision


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

dk_ace1 said:


> Last I checked, no pro target shooters put a quiver on a 40” target bow regularly. There’s no reason for an integrated sight on a bow unless you’re going to also put an integrated rest on it for the purpose of mounting a quiver directly against the riser….
> 
> D


The integrated sight would keep the weight in line with the riser aiding in balance and potentially reducing the weight or angle of backbar needed. They didn’t move the sight into the riser just for the sake of the quiver


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Don't think 29" has less reflex than 31". 6" brace both? In the pictures looks to me 29" had more reflex... 33" has less than v3 which is fine..lets not nake more than it is...😉


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Notorious_007 said:


> The integrated sight would keep the weight in line with the riser aiding in balance and potentially reducing the weight or angle of backbar needed. They didn’t move the sight into the riser just for the sake of the quiver


Yes they did do it for the quiver and general hunting rig balance concerns. Moving a target sight over slightly does effectively nothing on 90+% of target rigs I see in use today. The amount of stab weight and bar length (leverage) run by virtually everyone on target rigs at this point makes such a minor shift meaningless.

D


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Tlymburner said:


> I agree completely but I’m confused why so many people fuss about a stiff draw or a hump at the end. Drawing a bow takes 1 second out of the entire shot process. The benefits to a stiff draw is usually a bow that shoots at a decent speed so I’m willing to accept a stiff draw for 1 second lol. Then have as dead in the hand and quiet shot as any other that sends my arrow at a good speed with precision


If you can’t adjust to the hump at the end, you pull over it too hard and slam into the draw stops which makes the bow shake and takes a few seconds for the pin to settle down. Obviously that’s a problem for anyone, regardless of who they are or what bow manufacturer were talking about.

I think this has more to do with the draw curve you are used to more than the draw curve being good/bad. It takes me a little time to learn how to draw a particular cam smoothly, but I’ve yet to find one that I couldn’t learn to draw smoothly. Sometimes you pick a bow up and it happens to be very close to what you’re already used to and you automatically draw it smoothly as a result. Too many people on this board confuse that with the cam being “smooth” and any cam that’s a little different feel that would require a little learning to be “rough/hard dumping/etc”.

I find that when I try someone’s Hoyt or PSE I often hit the draw stops too hard. I don’t write them off as having a hard dump into the valley. I just recognize that it’s a little different than what I’m used to and would take a little adjustment time.

D


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

dk_ace1 said:


> Yes they did do it for the quiver and general hunting rig balance concerns. Moving a target sight over slightly does effectively nothing on 90+% of target rigs I see in use today. The amount of stab weight and bar length (leverage) run by virtually everyone on target rigs at this point makes such a minor shift meaningless.
> 
> D


Yes the quiver is part of it but not the entirety. I think the effectiveness on a target bow is debatable. It could also provide some rigidity to the sight attachment.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Tlymburner said:


> I agree completely but I’m confused why so many people fuss about a stiff draw or a hump at the end. Drawing a bow takes 1 second out of the entire shot process. The benefits to a stiff draw is usually a bow that shoots at a decent speed so I’m willing to accept a stiff draw for 1 second lol. Then have as dead in the hand and quiet shot as any other that sends my arrow at a good speed with precision


Agreed! I am confused though. When people say the draw isn’t “smooth” do they mean it’s not easy? The draw is definitely “stiffer” than my Bowtech, that’s just a fact. As far as smooth goes they felt perfectly smooth to me except there’s a noticeable hump at the end. I could definitely see that being an issue when someone is pulling more weight than they should but otherwise I don’t see it. 

What I noticed most about the Matthews the other day is that the stiffer draw prepared my muscles more to really hold that back wall and pull through the shot as opposed to my Revolt X where it’s a bit easier to pull the same DW but then everything gets so relaxed at times I pull the shot etc. because I’m not where I should be against the back wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

That granite color is sick


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

Rem788 said:


> Agreed! I am confused though. When people say the draw isn’t “smooth” do they mean it’s not easy? The draw is definitely “stiffer” than my Bowtech, that’s just a fact. As far as smooth goes they felt perfectly smooth to me except there’s a noticeable hump at the end. I could definitely see that being an issue when someone is pulling more weight than they should but otherwise I don’t see it.
> 
> What I noticed most about the Matthews the other day is that the stiffer draw prepared my muscles more to really hold that back wall and pull through the shot as opposed to my Revolt X where it’s a bit easier to pull the same DW but then everything gets so relaxed at times I pull the shot etc. because I’m not where I should be against the back wall.
> 
> ...


A big part of the hump at the end is some of these bows are the 85% let off. If you get 80% let off there will be less of a hump.
Easier to pull bows will be slower, bows that feel stiff usually will shoot faster.

I agree a lot of people who don’t like a draw cycle to a bow is because they have a hard time pulling the bow back smoothly and blame the bow lol.
I can pull a 70 pound RevoltX with 85% let off pretty smoothly and same with my 80 pound Hoyt RX-4 Alpha. One of the easiest drawing bows and one of the hardest and it makes no difference. After about 50 draws a person will get accustomed to any draw cycle.

That’s why I’m getting a V3X 29 this year. I want that dead in the hand feeling and like my riser stability


----------



## Notorious_007 (Apr 3, 2021)

Shot both again today for the 2nd time. The 33 is growing on me it definitely has a less aggressive draw than the 29 or the V3 31. The hump at the end of the draw doesn’t really seem to exist on the 33. It sounds a little quieter than the 29. The 29 and V3 31 are pretty much a wash, and I didn’t notice much of a difference in the string angle between the two.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

dk_ace1 said:


> If you can’t adjust to the hump at the end, you pull over it too hard and slam into the draw stops which makes the bow shake and takes a few seconds for the pin to settle down. Obviously that’s a problem for anyone, regardless of who they are or what bow manufacturer were talking about.
> 
> I think this has more to do with the draw curve you are used to more than the draw curve being good/bad. It takes me a little time to learn how to draw a particular cam smoothly, but I’ve yet to find one that I couldn’t learn to draw smoothly. Sometimes you pick a bow up and it happens to be very close to what you’re already used to and you automatically draw it smoothly as a result. Too many people on this board confuse that with the cam being “smooth” and any cam that’s a little different feel that would require a little learning to be “rough/hard dumping/etc”.
> 
> ...


Very well said. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

dk_ace1 said:


> If you can’t adjust to the hump at the end, you pull over it too hard and slam into the draw stops which makes the bow shake and takes a few seconds for the pin to settle down. Obviously that’s a problem for anyone, regardless of who they are or what bow manufacturer were talking about.
> 
> I think this has more to do with the draw curve you are used to more than the draw curve being good/bad. It takes me a little time to learn how to draw a particular cam smoothly, but I’ve yet to find one that I couldn’t learn to draw smoothly. Sometimes you pick a bow up and it happens to be very close to what you’re already used to and you automatically draw it smoothly as a result. Too many people on this board confuse that with the cam being “smooth” and any cam that’s a little different feel that would require a little learning to be “rough/hard dumping/etc”.
> 
> ...


Yep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Tlymburner said:


> Very true, Matthews has a stiff draw and the dump at the end. 80% let off shortens that dump but it’s still there. Usually a stiff drawing bow will have more speed to it and a buttery smooth drawing bow will likely be a little slower. Kinda gotta pick your poison



You wanna know what ? By and large you are right. However, I have a 2015 Obsession Evolution that hits the advertised 350 IBO and draws as smoothe as any bow I ever shot......speed bow I should say. I'd continue with it if It had string stops instead of limb stops.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

agwrestler said:


> My WAG:
> 
> 33.5 ATA Atlas with V3 limbs 26-31 DL
> 
> ...


Tooting my own horn. My WAG got 2/3 correct. 🤣


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Rem788 said:


> Agreed! I am confused though. When people say the draw isn’t “smooth” do they mean it’s not easy? The draw is definitely “stiffer” than my Bowtech, that’s just a fact. As far as smooth goes they felt perfectly smooth to me except there’s a noticeable hump at the end. I could definitely see that being an issue when someone is pulling more weight than they should but otherwise I don’t see it.
> 
> What I noticed most about the Matthews the other day is that the stiffer draw prepared my muscles more to really hold that back wall and pull through the shot as opposed to my Revolt X where it’s a bit easier to pull the same DW but then everything gets so relaxed at times I pull the shot etc. because I’m not where I should be against the back wall.


Did the shop check the draw before trying it? I ask because I actually found the draw of the V3X33 to not only be smooth, I was surprised how easy it was. It was not harder than anything else I've tried.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Dirt9 said:


> Could put switch weight cams on a halon and pretty much have a v3...


I know it’s really subjective, but the Halon is no where even close to the V3 series.

SCFox


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to know how this 2022 mathews $1200 and a 2021 rx5 is like $1600. Lol. 

Going to give this mathews a try asap. I like what I have seen thus far.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You wanna know what ? By and large you are right. However, I have a 2015 Obsession Evolution that hits the advertised 350 IBO and draws as smoothe as any bow I ever shot......speed bow I should say. I'd continue with it if It had string stops instead of limb stops.


Is Obsession still in business or did Dennis and ARCUS run it in the ground?


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

jo3st3 said:


> Did the shop check the draw before trying it? I ask because I actually found the draw of the V3X33 to not only be smooth, I was surprised how easy it was. It was not harder than anything else I've tried.


They set them up for me to try so yes they checked it. It wasn’t necessarily hard but it was compared to my Revolt X. Plus they had 75lb mods in it so it was at 79 lbs, about 6-7 more than my bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Outdoor G said:


> Is Obsession still in business or did Dennis and ARCUS run it in the ground?


Yes. Still in business. The folks that bought Martin Archery a few years ago purchased obsession last year. They have said they will operate them as two separate companies. 
I suspect Whatever they release this year will likely be a good indicator of how much effort and focus will go be into the obsession brand going forward. If something new, that’s a good sign, if nothing new, then that’s probably more a good outlook for OB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukach (Nov 19, 2021)

Look forward to newer model names to differentiate the upgrades.


----------



## Smada962 (Dec 25, 2007)

adudeuknow said:


> I want to know how this 2022 mathews $1200 and a 2021 rx5 is like $1600. Lol.
> 
> Going to give this mathews a try asap. I like what I have seen thus far.


Simple, carbon riser vs. aluminum. Look at the price of the new PSE Levitate for example.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Outdoor G said:


> Is Obsession still in business or did Dennis and ARCUS run it in the ground?



Looks like Arcus wanted out and sold to the group who bought out Martin. So yes they are still in business, and Dennis is still very active and one of the nice guys of our sport for sure. Very helpful,and I do not know the man at all.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

adudeuknow said:


> I want to know how this 2022 mathews $1200 and a 2021 rx5 is like $1600. Lol.
> 
> Going to give this mathews a try asap. I like what I have seen thus far.


Get a v3 31" and save even more money. 😏 Very good bow from mathews.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Here’s an interesting review on the new Mathews. Overbuilt heavy riser, scrimped stubby limbs and skeletonized cams. POP, you can hear it crack. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Car_walk said:


> Ya kindof bummed that the MBG dovetail wont fit. It was nice to see that it can handle a range of dovetails though and isnt exclusive to axcel. I could see some people selling their traverses for this. I think the SAS is genius. The rest is nice but not applicable to everyone


Spoke with MBG and they will be making a dovetail to retro your sight to fit the Mathews.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Here’s an interesting review on the new Mathews. Overbuilt heavy riser, scrimped stubby limbs and skeletonized cams. POP, you can hear it crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that happens to every manufacturer. No it doesn't look good on a brand new bow but **** happens. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

E. Johnson said:


> Spoke with MBG and they will be making a dovetail to retro your sight to fit the Mathews.


Way cool! I knew the pro dovetail wouldn’t fit, but I was hopeful my normal one would. Although I’m not in the market for these bows until maybe 4 years from now!


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Shot the VX3 33 and the Ventum 33 side by side yesterday. Both set at 28.5" draw and 62#
The VX33 draw started out easy then seemed to build the closer I got to it rolling over to the valley.
The V33 started out harder then got easier closer to valley. 
Bottom line is both were 62# so it's just if you prefer that in the back or front end of the draw.
VX33 was quieter and hand less buzz after the shot. 
I like them both and either would make a great bow.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Horribly off topic but could someone make an interesting experiment... Test any SW mathews with different draw mods. Is the draw identical or are some mods easier/smoother to draw. Also test with different poundage mods in same draw length. Maybe some difference in opinions about the draw comes from these variances... 🤔😊


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Buttonfly said:


> Horribly off topic but could someone make an interesting experiment... Test any SW mathews with different draw mods. Is the draw identical or are some mods easier/smoother to draw. Also test with different poundage mods in same draw length. Maybe some difference in opinions about the draw comes from these variances... [emoji848][emoji4]


That’s going to be a biased test. Upon vertix and V3X 60 is going to be the smooth regardless for draw length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> That’s going to be a biased test. Upon vertix and V3X 60 is going to be the smooth regardless for draw length
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know if you haven't tried. On 27 draw or 30 draw might very well feel different. That's what I'm chasing at. Needs to be same person doing the pulling to find out. Might be more of a hump right before it turns over on that longer draw ... strong dude will pull 70lb on any DL and say ' yea it's easy..'. that is not the point. Is it DIFFERENT feeling.....


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you need to test that within your drawlength range from exact to a maximum of one inch shorter.

I have test shot bows shorter than that range and do not feel like I get a good idea of draw cycle because the weight peaks at a much different part of the draw cycle than I would experience in my true draw length range.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

I tried 75 70 65 and 60 mods on my vxr 31.5. Draw cycle and stiffness was the same just easier to pull as the weight got lower.


----------

